# DVArchive V3.0 Now Available



## gduprey

Announcing DVArchive V3.0!


I'm pleased to announce the immediate release of DVArchive V3.0, the

cumulative result of 8+ months of work, both on my behalf and those of my

fantastic Alpha and Beta tester teams.


DVArchive V3.0 is a major release and contains dozens and dozens of bug fixes,

changes and enhancements. Some of the more notable are:


* Back to Back Streaming of Shows to ReplayTVs from DVArchive no longer crash

the ReplayTV


* TV Listings Integration. You can view a TV Listing grid for your area,

search the listings for shows, view upcoming recordings and conflicts and

schedule shows to record (scheduling recordings is for ReplayTV 5xxx only,

for now). You can also get a nightly email delivered with upcoming

recordings and conflicts.


* Web Server. You can now view the contents of your ReplayTV(s) and DVArchive

via a web page, initiate downloads of shows from your ReplayTV to DVA,

delete shows from your ReplayTV or DVA, view TV Listings, search the TV

listings, view upcoming recordings and conflicts and schedule shows to be

recorded.


* Much improved storage system. Each show now has it's own descriptor XML

file. You can import shows into DVA by simply copying their files into one

of DVAs storage areas. You can delete shows from DVA by simply deleting a

shows files from the storage area. You can designate storage areas as

removable allowing you to dynamically mount and unmount devices (DVD-ROMS,

CDROMs, USB hard disks, network shares, etc). When you mount a removable

device, DVA auto-scans it for the shows on it and adds them to it's list.

When you unmount, they quietly go away. You can also install usage quotas

on each storage path.


* Ability to download photos from the web directly into your ReplayTV via

scheduled task (great for creating almost live weather map screen savers on

your ReplayTV, local WebCam shots, etc). You can also schedule downloading

regular photos from your server to the ReplayTV.


* Improved privacy and access controls. You can designate entire DVA channels

or categories as public or not. You can grant access to channels and

categories on a per ReplayTV basis (keep the adult stuff to the bedroom

replaytv, let the kids watch Rollie Polie Ollie forever without even seeing

and more salacious stuff like "Caligula" or "Working Girl". You can also

designate entire categories or channels as Read Only now (shows in them

cannot be deleted from the ReplayTVs -- individual shows have always this

ability).


* New "Download Later" option - somewhere between starting a download right

now and setting up a scheduled task. Great when you want to move a bunch of

shows from the ReplayTV but don't want the download/network congestion

interefering while you work on other things. Then, late at night, they kick

over while you are dreaming of Sigourney Weaver in "Working Girl".


These are just some of the things, though they give a flavor for what is up in

V3.0. DVA V3.0 *REQUIRES* Java 1.4.2 to be installed (it will not run with

any other version, though Mac folks with OSX 10.2 have a recourse with Ivan

Druckers fantastic DVArchive for MacOSX support tools -- included in the

MacOSX download). It also makes *MAJOR* changes to your DVArchive.xml, so

please be sure to back it up before you upgrade.


Finally, while it's a bit long, it would be a really, *REALLY* smart idea to

read over the CHANGELOG.txt (you can read it online at
http://www.dvarchive.org/downloads/V...ase_notes.html .


You can download DVArchive V3.0 by clicking
http://www.dvarchive.org/DVArchive_Downloads.html .

*NOTE: The MacOSX specific download is almost ready - should be available

later tonight. So if you are a Mac person, I really, really recommend you

wait until that is available - it'll make using DVA under a Mac a **MUCH**

nicer experience. We're only talking a couple of hours *


DVArchive V3.0 would not be nearly as stable and successful a project today

without the help of the DVArchive Alpha tester and Beta tester teams.


The DVArchive Alpha testers (who got to test over 20 versions of DVArchive and

have suffered for 8+ months now) are:


Chris Burger

Dan Walton

Joe Homs

Ivan Drucker

Lee Thompson

Byron Guernsey



The DVArchive Beta Testers. The Alpha testers also particpated in the Beta

test (talk about gluttons for punishment! 


Chris Burger

Wayne Caudle

j.m.

Daniel Walton

Sandy McKean

Ivan Drucker

Gib Winter

Greg Rosen

J.P. Kelly

David McFarling

Marc Schnapp

Joe Homs

jfreiman

Jeffrey G. Micono

Joseph W. Breu

RyderD

Lee Thompson

Mark Ciskey

Byron Guernsey

Phil Herzfeld

John Damore

Jason Glass

aelmore

Jeff D

srjaynes


I'll try to help out on all the major support boards (AVSciences ReplayTV forum,

PlanetReplays DVArchive Forum, MacReplayTVs DVArchive forum), but I especially

follow DVArchives forums available at http://www.dvarchive.org/forums 


Finally, the DVA FAQs are not fully updated for V3.0 yet. My first task will

be to correct the few things in them that are no longer applicable for V3.0.

But otherwise, they are still very much a useful place to go if you have

questions or problems.


----------



## Runny

Thank you so much for all your hard work, Gerry!


- Runny


----------



## icecow

me likes cookies!!!


----------



## clambert11

Woo Hoo! Gerry, you are the man!


Thanks so much for all u do. We appreciate all of your hard work.


----------



## j.m.

Whew! Now that its official, I can finally talk about 3.0.


Having had the pleasure of beta testing 3.0, I can say that it is amazing software. Gerry put a lot of hard work into it, and we all owe him a lot of thanks for it! For those of you about to upgrade, get ready for shock and awe at the new features.


----------



## Jeff D

Great job Gerry!!! Now get some rest. =)


----------



## burger23

j.m. is absolutely correct. Gerry has produced an incredible product!! One Tip: please study carefully the release notes, change log, etc. Virtually every feature is covered. My favorite new feature: an email waiting every morning for me not only telling me what is going to be recorded the next 5 days-- but also which of my 2 machines the shows are recording on and which shows, and/or themes, have conflicts and will not be recorded. Very, very cool.


----------



## lsarver

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*it is amazing software. Gerry put a lot of hard work into it, and we all owe him a lot of thanks for it!. . . shock and awe at the new features.*
Wow! Sounds amazing, all right. Thanks, to everyone, for your hard work. It is really appreciated.


----------



## esoh

I tried to find this on the website, but I couldn't....should I uninstall 2.1 before installing 3.0, or does 3.0 install on top of 2.1?


Gary, thanks for all of your work on this. It is a kick-ass program.



Ed


----------



## burger23

DVA3 should recognize an existing installation. I installed mine on top of existing--the software will then make all the necesaary conversions on 2.1 files, etc.


----------



## Lee Thompson

Upgrade logic is present, having said that, back up your config files first!


----------



## ShaneV

Just installed it, and upgraded from 2.1, worked great! Tons of new toys to play with. Thanks Gerry, as usual great work!


----------



## SpaceTraveler

Woo hoo! Thank you Gerry! Thanks for all of the work you put into it.


SpaceTraveler


----------



## Meteor

Gerry absolutely brilliant!!!

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mhargr03

Just wanted to say thank you for all the time and energy you spent on this!


----------



## Bobcrane

Woo Hoo! Thanks Gerry! 8 months of anticipation.


----------



## el borak

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Announcing DVArchive V3.0!*
Christmas comes very early this year! Downloaded and about to give it a spin. Much thanks.


Are you still planning on a source release as well?


----------



## Creech

Gerry,


Thanks for all the hard work. The OSX link is broken.


Best,

Matthew in CO.


----------



## moyekj

Great work Gerry, the TV Listings & Search & Upcoming Recordings listings are superb additions among all the other things. May I ask where the TV listings come from? They sure download very fast - almost as fast as DataDirect! Super! Thanks again for all the work and dedication to this software.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by Creech_
*Gerry,


Thanks for all the hard work. The OSX link is broken.


Best,

Matthew in CO.*
That's cause the OSX release isn't available (mentioned in the above announcement and right next tothe MacOSX entry in the download page (says "Available very shortly"). Should be available in the next day or so


----------



## acr5

Jerry,


Just installed. Great improvements and extras in a program that was already great to start with.


Thanks again,


Al


----------



## Creech

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*That's cause the OSX release isn't available (mentioned in the above announcement and right next tothe MacOSX entry in the download page (says "Available very shortly"). Should be available in the next day or so *
Sorry Gerry.  I was very excited and took "a few hours" way way way too literally. I can wait.



Really I can...



Is it ready yet?


----------



## Bixit219

TV Guide listings doesn't seem to work..


"ERROR GETTING PROVIDERS"


Otherwise looks really neat....


----------



## moyekj

Looks like there are some problems in the Upcoming Recordings generation that I have run into. For example (for an RTV 4xxx):


I have a guaranteed show-based channel to record Real World/Road Rules Challenge Mondays only @10pm.

I have another guaranteed show-based channel on same RTV to record Everybody Loves Raymond Mondays only @9pm.


This coming Monday there are 3 Real World/Road Rules Challenge showings: 9pm, 9:30pm, 10pm. DVA is showing a conflict saying the first Real World @9pm will record and Raymond won't record at 9pm and the 10pm Real World will not record. In reality, of course there is no conflict and the 9pm Raymond and 10pm Real World will record.


----------



## joesc1

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*Looks like there are some problems in the Upcoming Recordings generation that I have run into. For example (for an RTV 4xxx):


I have a guaranteed show-based channel to record Real World/Road Rules Challenge Mondays only @10pm.

I have another guaranteed show-based channel on same RTV to record Everybody Loves Raymond Mondays only @9pm.


This coming Monday there are 3 Real World/Road Rules Challenge showings: 9pm, 9:30pm, 10pm. DVA is showing a conflict saying the first Real World @9pm will record and Raymond won't record at 9pm and the 10pm Real World will not record. In reality, of course there is no conflict and the 9pm Raymond and 10pm Real World will record.*
moyekj, does ReplaySchedule get it right?  I use your great ReplaySchedule program, and I thought that you had maybe given your code to Gerry for this. So I was thinking of using DVA for this as well.


So did you help on this?


----------



## Bixit219

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bixit219_
*TV Guide listings doesn't seem to work..


"ERROR GETTING PROVIDERS"


Otherwise looks really neat....*
I forgot to add the specifics:


ERROR RECEIVING PROVIDERS -- Error Getting Provider List for zip code -- status code 490


I get that error almost immediately..


Does that mean anything to anyone.. basically I can't get any listings.. for any zip code I put in (even (real) random ones )..


----------



## WannabeSQ

Awesome job. Making a great piece of software even better is very cool. That combined with microsoft's remote desktop, I just installed it on my server from my parents house, where i'm staying, and it worked fine. It didn't see one of my replays, but I believe that it is hung, and needs a reboot. I doubt if that is possible from over the internet, but then again, DVA 3 does more than I ever thought i'd need, but im sure ill find a way to use it. Thanks again.


BTW, one minor fix I noticed, is the "open DVR" command no longer seems to get stuck, i forced DVA to close a couple times when that command got stuck, but its all better now.


----------



## lizard_boy

Absolutely incredible Gerry.


----------



## lizard_boy

For anyone who's trying to use the web server and can't figure out where their "custom templates" are it looks like the windows installer fails to install this. If you download the 4MB .zip file you can copy the templates folder from the zip into the DVArchive folder. Then point the template to "C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive\\Templates\\Standard\\Web\\DVRExplorer". On the SERVER tab, make sure you uncheck "block external connections".


(thanks to pakcikkayo for figuring this out)


----------



## schwab

Quote:

_Originally posted by lizard_boy_
*For anyone who's trying to use the web server and can't figure out where their "custom templates" are it looks like the windows installer fails to install this. If you download the 4MB .zip file you can copy the templates folder from the zip into the DVArchive folder. Then point the template to "C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive\\Templates\\Standard\\Web\\DVRExplorer". On the SERVER tab, make sure you uncheck "block external connections".


(thanks to pakcikkayo for figuring this out)*
Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## 1010011010

Version 3 certainly starts faster and feels more responsive on my PowerBook.


----------



## drosenth

I totally agree with Lizard_boy:


"Absolutely incredible Gerry."


Thanks!

Dave


PS - Love the fact that http streaming from my replay to my pc works! AWESOME


PPS - Thanks for the template info Lizard_boy


----------



## mibsy

Gerry just posted an update over at www.dvarchive.org. Here is his posting describing the update:



Howdy All,


Two updates on the V3.0 release


1) The Mac OSX install kit is now available for download! Yeah Ivan Drucker!


2) The Original Windows distribution I put up last night didn't have the necessary files for the webserver portion of DVArchive. I've since fixed this (anyone downloading the Windows installer after 10AM EST today (3/21) has a correct version with the needed files). Other (non-Windows) installations have all the needed files and are OK.


If you have already installed DVA V3.0 for windows, the easiest way to fix this is to download the "standard" DVArchive ZIP file and unzip it into the directory you installed DVA V3.0 into (usually, C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive). That will add the necessary files. Make sure DVA is not running when you do this.


Unfortunatly, I have to step out for most of the day, so if someone could spread this note to the AVSciences ReplayTV forumn, I'd really, really appreciate it!


Gerry

_________________

Gerry Duprey

Ann Arbor, MI
[email protected] 
http://www.cdp1802.org


----------



## dherman516

Gery --


You Rock! I love the updates... The powers-that-be at DNNA should pay you for making thier product that much better!


Dave


----------



## Mike Cornwell

Thanks for one of the best freeware packages I know of Gerry...


----------



## Straycat

Gerry,


Thanks so much for all your hard work. Truly one of the best if not thee best programs out there. I use it every day and would'nt know what to do without it. Thanks again, and thank you to all the beta testers and everyone else involved for all your hard work. Truly amazing.


Straycat


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by joesc1_
*moyekj, does ReplaySchedule get it right?  I use your great ReplaySchedule program, and I thought that you had maybe given your code to Gerry for this. So I was thinking of using DVA for this as well.


So did you help on this?*
Yes, replaySchedule gets it right for this particular scenario. There are still some complex cases where replaySchedule can get confused, mostly when dealing with multiple PVRs at once, and of course Zones channels cannot be dealt with, but for the most part it gets it right. No I didn't collaborate with Gerry on this development. There is no need to "give" source code as it is freely available under GNU license, however it is all C code, not Java, so doesn't fit well with DVA development. I fully appreciate how hard it really is to generate Upcoming Recordings list and I am impressed how good a job DVA is doing considering it's a first release of this capability. It will just be a matter of time and testcases for DVA to get it right 99% of the time.


----------



## lonetreejim

Gerry,


Any idea what might be causing this error message (see screen capture, attached). I have installed J2SE v 1.4.2_04 JRE.


I tried:


1. Uninstalling 2.1 then install 3.0.

2. Reinstalling 2.1 the installing 3.0.

3. Uninstalling 3.0 and copying 3.0 from the zip file to the program disrectory.


This message appeared each time.


Help!


ltj


----------



## xstrym

ABSOLUTE GENIUS!!


YOU DA MAN GERRY!


----------



## ndrake

lonetreejim,


I was getting the same error trying to run 3.0 in Linux. I removed all the DVArchive*.xml files and it started fine after that. Not exactly sure where those files would be in XP. They were in my home directory on Linux. You might check C:\\Documents and Setting\\UserName.



Nate


----------



## Subpar

Wow! Great, great work -- I'm amazed at the job you've done. Many thanks to everyone involved in this effort.


----------



## lonetreejim

ndrake,


That was it. Thanks a lot.


ltj


----------



## doppler

I have reviewed comments and questions on the TIVO forum.


TIVO maybe more popular, but replay is more practical.


Replay has all the features built in that TIVO must install.

The only thing I have seen that tivo has, that would be nice. Is

that sweet little memory expansion board. Enabling caching.

But then there are a ton, of problems with it. Just read the

crying about "how I can't get it to work" and LOCK-UP.


Not saying we don't have problems with our replay units. But

it pales in comparison. I would not hesitate to recommend

replay over tivo any day.


The number #1 reason for this is DVA 3.0


It was worth the long wait. Even with all those teasers thrown

about by gerry now and then.


----------



## leesweet

Fantastic.... off to download and give it a try!


----------



## chain777

Excellent job Gerry.


Just installed it; no problems.


Now, just what does this thing do... ;=)


----------



## bakerzdosen

I'll contribute too to the love fest. Great work Gerry et al. Thanks to Ian too for the OS X stuff. Works wonderfully.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Anyone using Windows XP Service Patch 2...


I have found the following ports have been needed opened up from the new Windows Firewall in the control panel.


Port 80

Port 8080 - web server

Port 8042 - web server based streaming


I also noticed that I could not stream shows from my DVArchive to my ReplayTV unit...solution was under DVArchive Properties and then server tab to uncheck - Block External Connections.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

I am getting the following error message when starting up DVArchive...although DVArchive seems to be working correctly.


ERROR: VELOCITY:: ResourceManager : unable to find resource 'Lib/CustomMacros.vm' in any resource loader.


I checked and I do have that file located under:


C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive\\Templates\\Custom\\Lib\\CustomMacros.vm


Perhaps DVArchive is looking for it elsewhere?


----------



## Clay Schneider

Great job. Works like a champ.


I do see the following when I get my schedule listings:


03/21 13:40:31 Warning: SCHDANAL:: Encountered unknown channel type of 4


[quite a few of them] Any ideas?


zip code 18015

bethlehem service electric


[NOTE: I have to use the SECOND apparently identical non-digital listing -- first listing doesn't have all channels]


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by ndrake_
*lonetreejim,


I was getting the same error trying to run 3.0 in Linux. I removed all the DVArchive*.xml files and it started fine after that. Not exactly sure where those files would be in XP. They were in my home directory on Linux. You might check C:\\Documents and Setting\\UserName.



Nate*
Thanks so much I had the same problem on XP SP1 and that solution fixed it!


----------



## MyReplay

this is amazing man. you are the best. what a piece of software!! you're the reason replay is still alive and kicking as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Clay Schneider

wow, wow, wow. Sitting here with my wireless pda, searching, scheduling, looking at my first ever 'to-do' list -- a-maz-ing. a-maz-ing, a-maz-ing....


Gerry rocks. Period.


----------



## Clay Schneider

Test email seems to work fine on the "Email" tab, and errors are sent just fine, but the 'Send Email Now' button on the 'TV Guide' tab returns the following error:


03/21 14:38:50 ERROR: ESMTP response code [451 See http://pobox.com/~djb/docs/smtplf.html. ] not expected result - email may not be delivered


[going to that website says something about al leading LF without a CR or some such]


But the error message itself gets mailed out just fine....


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by Loren Kruse._
*I am getting the following error message when starting up DVArchive...although DVArchive seems to be working correctly.


ERROR: VELOCITY:: ResourceManager : unable to find resource 'Lib/CustomMacros.vm' in any resource loader.


I checked and I do have that file located under:


C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive\\Templates\\Custom\\Lib\\CustomMacros.vm


Perhaps DVArchive is looking for it elsewhere?*
Check the note earlier - I forgot some files in the firest windows installer released. Any download od the windows installer after 10AM today EST is OK. If you downloaded before that, easiest solution is to download the standard ZIP file and unzip it into the directory you installed DVA into (usually C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive") and the templates and needed web components will be visible.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by Clay Schneider_
*03/21 13:40:31 Warning: SCHDANAL:: Encountered unknown channel type of 4
*
Ignore it. Basically means you have ReplayZones and DVAs schedule analyzer doesn't handle zones - not really enough info on the, to make them work. Should been a debug only message - just slipped through. D'oh!


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by Clay Schneider_
*Test email seems to work fine on the "Email" tab, and errors are sent just fine, but the 'Send Email Now' button on the 'TV Guide' tab returns the following error:


03/21 14:38:50 ERROR: ESMTP response code [451 See http://pobox.com/~djb/docs/smtplf.html. ] not expected result - email may not be delivered


[going to that website says something about al leading LF without a CR or some such]


But the error message itself gets mailed out just fine....*
Arg!


Hyper-pedantic SMTP servers. You can try to fix this yourselv by editing the email template (copy it into the Custom folder first - anything you do in Standard will be wiped in the next update) and alter all line terminators in the header to be CR then LF.


I'll get this fixed for the next release, but I have no idea how long that will be.,


Grrrrrr


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*Looks like there are some problems in the Upcoming Recordings generation that I have run into. For example (for an RTV 4xxx):


I have a guaranteed show-based channel to record Real World/Road Rules Challenge Mondays only @10pm.

I have another guaranteed show-based channel on same RTV to record Everybody Loves Raymond Mondays only @9pm.


This coming Monday there are 3 Real World/Road Rules Challenge showings: 9pm, 9:30pm, 10pm. DVA is showing a conflict saying the first Real World @9pm will record and Raymond won't record at 9pm and the 10pm Real World will not record. In reality, of course there is no conflict and the 9pm Raymond and 10pm Real World will record.*
I'm seeing the same bug.


Also I have a conflict annoyances related to theme channels:


I have a DCT-5100 box which gets HD and SD versions of our local

channels. I record my local new with theme channels specifically because

they lose if there is a conflict with a show. Since my guides have HD and

SD versions, all my news shows show up as conflicts. The HD and SD

versions conflict with each other since a theme would pickup both.


Is there someway I can specify to skip conflict checking for a channel,

specifically a theme channel. I'm trying to get to a few pinks in a forest of

white and blues rather than a forest of pinks where I need to pick out a

few entries.


There seems to be a minor bug in web server-based "TV Search"

If you enter the show name in the text input and hit "Enter" it doesn't

search properly (it seems to use the previous contents of text input)

You need to actually click on the "Search" button.


Is there some way I can change the category of a show via dva or the

dva web server, or otherwise modify the record options? It'd be nice

to have that functionality so I can almost completely bypass using replay

to program my units.


And did I forget to say awesome job to you and the testers!


----------



## Clay Schneider

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Ignore it. Basically means you have ReplayZones and DVAs schedule analyzer doesn't handle zones - not really enough info on the, to make them work. Should been a debug only message - just slipped through. D'oh!*
Can I make it go away? Otherwise, it wants to include it with the log if I have that mailed.


Thanks!


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by Clay Schneider_
*Can I make it go away? Otherwise, it wants to include it with the log if I have that mailed.*
Sorry, not right now. I'll remove it in the next release (no promisses on when yet though)


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_

*Is there someway I can specify to skip conflict checking for a channel,

specifically a theme channel. I'm trying to get to a few pinks in a forest of

white and blues rather than a forest of pinks where I need to pick out a

few entries.*
*
You can set DVA to ignore duplicate content channels via the TV Properties dialog

Quote:

There seems to be a minor bug in web server-based "TV Search"

If you enter the show name in the text input and hit "Enter" it doesn't

search properly (it seems to use the previous contents of text input)

You need to actually click on the "Search" button.
Thanks - noted


Is there some way I can change the category of a show via dva or the

dva web server, or otherwise modify the record options?[/quote]Sorry, not in V3.0. Perhaps in a future version (it's on my list).*


----------



## heathriel

Gerry, you so rock.


One problem though: Anything I schedule does indeed show up on the corresponding ReplayTV, but with no days checked. So, like, I can set up as many shows as I want, but none of them ever have anything scheduled to record.


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Clay Schneider

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Sorry, not right now. I'll remove it in the next release (no promisses on when yet though)*
No biggie -- just won't include the log. The fix on the schedule email template worked fine. Thanks!


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*You can set DVA to ignore duplicate content channels via the TV Properties dialog
*
I looked real hard and couldn't find this option. Is it possible that option

is only available if I have multiple guide providers? I have duplicate

channels with a single provider, HD and SD versions of the same channel.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*I looked real hard and couldn't find this option. Is it possible that option

is only available if I have multiple guide providers? I have duplicate

channels with a single provider, HD and SD versions of the same channel.*
Should Always be available.


On The TV Listings tab, press Properties. On the TV Properties dialog, press the Add/Remove channels button. A list of all the channels will appear and you can check off any you want to hide/ignore.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by heathriel_
*Gerry, you so rock.


One problem though: Anything I schedule does indeed show up on the corresponding ReplayTV, but with no days checked. So, like, I can set up as many shows as I want, but none of them ever have anything scheduled to record.


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.*
Thats not good (the problem or making you cry/waaa  I'll take a look.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Should Always be available.


On The TV Listings tab, press Properties. On the TV Properties dialog, press the Add/Remove channels button. A list of all the channels will appear and you can check off any you want to hide/ignore.*
Ok, I see, I was looking for a checkbox to ignore duplicate channels for

conflict resolution purposes.


The problem with "hide channel" is I actually want SD and HD versions

of the channels listed, because I prefer to record off the SD channel if

the content source is SD and the HD channel if the content source is HD.


What I really want is a way to turn off conflict checking for particular

theme channels. This would solve 2 annoyances for me w/r/t theme

conflict checking.


1) the SD/HD duplicate channel problem

2) theme channels where I expect a bunch of conflicts and take advantage

of the fact that themes lose to show-based. An example would be FOX

10 oclock news, where I just want replay to make best effort to record,

but expect a bunch of conflicts because 10pm is primetime for the other

majors.


If there was a checkbox to "not" perform conflict checking for themes,

that would be good enough for me.


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by xstrym_
*ABSOLUTE GENIUS!!

YOU DA MAN GERRY!*
Gerry, I hate to be the capitalist in all of this, but if you are not a millionaire, you will be soon! I have actually paid for software in the past that wasn't so refined and useful!! Just amazing... Thanks again!!


On that note, I am so overwhelmed by this release, I feel like I MUST put some money on it!


Give me your paypal, I WANT TO MAKE A DONATION to the cause. Won't take NO for an answer! This release is awesome and I want to help further the effort! I am not a programmer, or anyone who can make a technical contribution... so I will let my dead prezidents be my means of support.


For instance, I downloaded that Avant Browser from www.DOWNLOAD.com and he offers the option to contribute ... and I did! His donation page defaults to $15USD (but the user can choose that as well as $10, $20, or $30 from a drop-down box, or you can just type your own amount in there)... Let us help! 


Whatdya say???


----------



## acr5

Jerry,


Again thanks 3.0 appears to work perfectly. I have DVArchive on a desktop computer hard wired to a router and also on a wireless connection to a WinXP notebook. I have setup both to use the Web pages. I am only able to access the Web page when I have DVArchive open on at least one computer. Is this the way it's suppose to be?. Also, do most people just keep DVArchive open on their computer.


Thanks again,


Al


----------



## tlrowley

Thank you so much Gerry - this is simply awesome - I can finally stop checking the avsforum every morning to see if 3.0 was released - today was the day!!!!


I have a question about refreshing the recording schedule from the replays. Using the new TV listing feature, I detected a conflict that I resolved on the appropriate replay. But the old conflict still shows on DVArchive. I've stopped and restarted DVArchive, but I'm still seeing different conflict resolution on the replay vs. DVArchive. Am I missing a simple step - that certainly wouldn't surprise me.


Thanks again, and really give some thought to that donation thing - I'm in!


Tracey


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by xstrym_
*Gerry, I hate to be the capitalist in all of this, but if you are not a millionaire, you will be soon! I have actually paid for software in the past that wasn't so refined and useful!! Just amazing... Thanks again!!


On that note, I am so overwhelmed by this release, I feel like I MUST put some money on it!


Give me your paypal, I WANT TO MAKE A DONATION to the cause. Won't take NO for an answer! This release is awesome and I want to help further the effort! I am not a programmer, or anyone who can make a technical contribution... so I will let my dead prezidents be my means of support.


For instance, I downloaded that Avant Browser from www.DOWNLOAD.com and he offers the option to contribute ... and I did! His donation page defaults to $15USD (but the user can choose that as well as $10, $20, or $30 from a drop-down box, or you can just type your own amount in there)... Let us help! 


Whatdya say???*
editorial:

Gerry,

Make public a paypal link for donations. Self-deprication is the accomplice of monopolies. Credit, in it's various forms, should flow in a natural way, sometimes informally for periods. The only other side is those who do not pay for the GPL software should not feel guilty, and talk that makes them feel guilty should be discouraged.


It's everyone's loss if people can't pay you to move towards a personal psychological 'balance'.


I also hope that people will not take it upon themselves to promote payments in a heavy handed marketing sort of way.


Let it publicly be know that the $$ will buy few pairs of shoes and meals in a restaurant(whatever cranks his chain), so to speak, maybe a few bling-bling purchases(it won't go far, but it will be blast).


I'm in for $10. Call it Overbrimware. If you overbrim with appreciation, and want to send in a random amount of money, this is where: 



cow


----------



## DavidEC

Maybe I just missed something or read the FAQ too fast in my hurry to get the "Newest" version of this great software up and running...


But on the Channel guid set-up..


I get my locals via off air and also have DireTV which currently does not offer locals in my market... and when they do will not subscribe... yet


But shouldn't I be able to have the number counting start at "0" on both so that UHF/VHF' list through correct channels then have DirecTV start listing at channel 100 and up?


--David


----------



## clambert11

Quote:

_Originally posted by xstrym_
*Give me your paypal, I WANT TO MAKE A DONATION to the cause. Won't take NO for an answer! This release is awesome and I want to help further the effort! I am not a programmer, or anyone who can make a technical contribution... so I will let my dead prezidents be my means of support.
*
[asskissing]


I have to agree 100%. I'm sure with your skills Gerry that you probably make good money, but you deserve a little compensation for your hard work. I'm sure this is your baby, a fun fun project on the side. But for those of us willing to donate to the cause, why not take us up on it?


If you feel uncomfortable making your Paypal account public, at least PM it to me.


[/asskissing]


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by acr5_
*I am only able to access the Web page when I have DVArchive open on at least one computer. Is this the way it's suppose to be?. Also, do most people just keep DVArchive open on their computer.*
DVA is also the DVA web server, so to see web pages, DVA must be running.


I don't know if most people use DVA 24x7, but with 3.0, the desire to do so (take advantage of auto-TV listing updates, nightly conflict email, web server, scheduled download tasks, etc) is a bit stronger


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by DavidEC_
*Maybe I just missed something or read the FAQ too fast in my hurry to get the "Newest" version of this great software up and running...


But on the Channel guid set-up..


I get my locals via off air and also have DireTV which currently does not offer locals in my market... and when they do will not subscribe... yet


But shouldn't I be able to have the number counting start at "0" on both so that UHF/VHF' list through correct channels then have DirecTV start listing at channel 100 and up?


--David*
Sure - set up the off-aire as the primary provider (which has a channel offset of 0) and the Dish TV as your secondary provider (when you do, you'll be able to type in a channel offset for them -- 100)


----------



## moyekj

Just to be sure nobody overlooks this... Note that the web server functions can be accessed from WAN side as well as LAN side. Just be sure to setup proper port-forwarding in your router of WANIP:8080 (or whatever WAN port you want) to DVALANIP:8080. This means you can do all the neat things DVA can do from the comfort of your work place or anywhere you have internet access. I just tried it and it works great.


EDIT: Oh yeah, and if you do this be sure to enable password authentication to provide yourself a small layer of security.


----------



## JimWCB

Have a minor quibble:


I have soem of my shows stored offline on DVD-Rs, so they aren't available when DVArchive 3 first starts and converts the old preferences to the new format.


It basically just tosses out the info on the offline shows and thus from the guide listings.


It would be nice if it could retain the info and the guide entries even when the MPG files aren't found.


Maybe in the next release?


----------



## acr5

Moyekj:


Could you be a little more specific with an example (with IP addresses, router settings, etc) to make sure that everyone understands exactly how to use the Web server from outside the LAN.


Thanks,


Al


----------



## heathriel

You need to know your external IP, such as 209.172.3.8 vs your internal IP of 192.168.1.4 . You pick a port, such as 1234, and forward that port in your router, then punch in http://209.172.3.8:1234 into your browser and you should get the page.


----------



## moyekj

As Heathriel said, you need to know your WAN or external IP (your router WAN IP), such as 209.172.3.8. I call this the WANIP. You also need to know the LAN IP of the PC running DVArchive, such as 192.168.1.103. In DVA you can specify any Web Server port you desire, default is 8080.


So, for the simple port forwarding case (all routers should support this and this is the same way you would setup port forwarding for IVS) using the sample IP and port numbers above:

External Port=8080, Protocol=TCP, IP Address = 192.168.1.103


For the case where you want an external port different than the internal port you can use UPnP Forwarding in your router (if it supports it), which in addition to above allows you to specify an internal port to forward to.


----------



## acr5

Heathriel or anyone:


If you could clarify slightly. I have a Netgear router and the port forwarding gives the choices : start port, end port, and IP address. Do I pick the same port as on the Web Server tab (ex 8080) for both start and end ports and do I list the external(WAN) or the internal(LAN) IP address in the IP address in the router.


Thanks,


Al


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*Looks like there are some problems in the Upcoming Recordings generation that I have run into. For example (for an RTV 4xxx):*
Annoyingly, DVA does this right, but I had put a bit of debugging code to shunt around the date/time resolution code (testing a problem a while back) and forgot to pull it out.


Before I fixed it, I was able to duplicate the problem exactly as you described. Took the silly shunt out and viola - worked fine!


----------



## moyekj

Specify start port=8080, end port=8080, use INTERNAL IP address of your PC running DVA, usually 192.168.x.x. If you are not sure what you PC LAN IP is you can start a shell (start->run->cmd) and type:

ipconfig

Then look for the "IP Address" for the appropriate ethernet adapter you are currently using.


EDIT: Actually, under DVA Properties Web Server tab it even gives you the PC LAN IP and port to use if you are not sure what they are.


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Annoyingly, DVA does this right, but I had put a bit of debugging code to shunt around the date/time resolution code (testing a problem a while back) and forgot to pull it out.


Before I fixed it, I was able to duplicate the problem exactly as you described. Took the silly shunt out and viola - worked fine!*
Great news Gerry, so when can we expect a patched DVArchive.jar to be available?


----------



## acr5

Thanks everyone. Hopefully this will also clarify for many others.


Al


----------



## fubie

For anyone who does not know where to get their external IP(WANIP) just goto www.ipchicken.com 


The large numbers in the center is your external IP.


----------



## MethodMachine

All the new features are great, especially the upcoming recordings list.


Take THAT TiVo to-do list!


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*Great news Gerry, so when can we expect a patched DVArchive.jar to be available? *
Probabl;y a couple of days - I want to shake out the first batch of bugs and get most of them released with a patch version. So it'll likely be middle of the week, maybe a bit later.


----------



## Clay Schneider

Quote:

_Originally posted by fubie_
*For anyone who does not know where to get their external IP(WANIP) just goto www.ipchicken.com 


The large numbers in the center is your external IP.*
ipchicken appears to tell porkies. It says 'ports are open', when a scan by 'shields up' at www.grc.com finds none open. How can I believe ipchicken...


----------



## DavidEC

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Sure - set up the off-air as the primary provider (which has a channel offset of 0) and the Dish TV as your secondary provider (when you do, you'll be able to type in a channel offset for them -- 100)*
So then even if "DVA3" is listing the channel as 302[202] for CNN then "DVA3" will correctly tune to channel DirecTV 202?


My RePlay currently is busy doing four [view/send/receive/record] things at once... so once the amount of tasks level off I will play with "DVA3" setting again and see what I might be misunderstanding..


--David


----------



## moyekj

Gerry, another issue with Upcoming Shows. The "Duration" column does not show extra minutes used when padding a show. For example I have a 150 minute basketball game setup to record and I padded it out an extra 30 minutes, so the total Duration should be 180 minutes - DVA is showing 150 minutes. Are show paddings considered in conflict detection? Thanks.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by Clay Schneider_
*ipchicken appears to tell porkies. It says 'ports are open', when a scan by 'shields up' at www.grc.com finds none open. How can I believe ipchicken...*
The rest of ipchicken may not be correct, but my IP was reported correctly...fyi


----------



## jrgreenman

Awesome upgrade Gerry! Well worth the wait!!


Sorry to be so late to the love fest. I had to play w/ 3.0 all day before I found something to complain about. 


The release notes talk about the icons that identify which shows will be recorded and how (i.e. one-time guaranteed, recurring etc). But where I expect to see filled in circles I see open circles.


Anyone else notice that??


Thanks so much to Gerry and the long list of tireless alpha and beta testers for all the hard work.


I concur with those who continue to feel horribly guilty about having this program for free.


----------



## jameskollar

Quote:

For anyone who does not know where to get their external IP(WANIP) just goto www.ipchicken.com
You can also go to www.dslreports.com They have free security checks that will look for open ports, netbios, etc.


To Gerry,


Awesome, awesome job! Took me a couple of hours to get DVA running (I had a badly corrupted Java / DVA 2.1 setup that required a fair amount of heavy handed registry hacking to get rid of). The TV listing Guide was of particular interest to me. I've been dabbling in using zap2it datadirect for a program I am writing to control a JVC 30K HD recorder. I am impressed with the download speed I got with your program an the fact I did not have to go to another site to register my zip code. However, I do have a question. I'm not sure what service you are using but it appears that you can only resolve shows to the the half hour. Is this correct? I know you're very busy answering more important questions than this so if you care not to respond, that's ok.


Regards.


Jim Kollar


----------



## fubie

Quote:

_Originally posted by Clay Schneider_
*ipchicken appears to tell porkies. It says 'ports are open', when a scan by 'shields up' at www.grc.com finds none open. How can I believe ipchicken...*
The IP is correct, But other parts of the page are advertisments. Ignore the rest of the page.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*Gerry, another issue with Upcoming Shows. The "Duration" column does not show extra minutes used when padding a show. For example I have a 150 minute basketball game setup to record and I padded it out an extra 30 minutes, so the total Duration should be 180 minutes - DVA is showing 150 minutes. Are show paddings considered in conflict detection? Thanks.*
Howdy,


Yes - before/after padding is fully supported and considered for conflict detection. However, the upcoming TV show stuff is TV show oriented and shows the dimensions of the show slected (or conflicted) only.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by jrgreenman_
*The release notes talk about the icons that identify which shows will be recorded and how (i.e. one-time guaranteed, recurring etc). But where I expect to see filled in circles I see open circles.*
Not a surprise, but it works for me. Non-guaranteed things are open, guaranteeds are filled in. I'm seeing this with single circles, double circles and squres (theme recordings).


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by jameskollar_ However, I do have a question. I'm not sure what service you are using but it appears that you can only resolve shows to the the half hour. Is this correct? [/b]
I get all show details down to the minute. So if a show starts as 1:13 and runs 17 minutes, I get the details just like that and if you click on such a show, the show details will show those numbers. However, for the purposes of the grid displays, I try to fit things into 30 minute increments as it makes it easier to understand.


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Howdy,


Yes - before/after padding is fully supported and considered for conflict detection. However, the upcoming TV show stuff is TV show oriented and shows the dimensions of the show slected (or conflicted) only.*
Got it, thanks!


----------



## tarfin

Just adding to the Gerry for King posts here!


Next time I pass through A-squared I owe you a Blimpie Burger and a barley pop.


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Not a surprise, but it works for me. Non-guaranteed things are open, guaranteeds are filled in. I'm seeing this with single circles, double circles and squres (theme recordings).*
That's all working fine for me too.


----------



## jameskollar

Quote:

So if a show starts as 1:13 and runs 17 minutes, I get the details just like that and if you click on such a show, the show details will show those numbers.
Thanks Gerry!


----------



## rseiler

First-time user -- I like it! Worked right out of the box, but I have two questions:


1) Is there a way to edit or delete pending scheduled events?


2) I was curious to see what the Web page looked like, the one people talk about above, but I just get a 404 error with IE or Mozilla. I'm trying to hit it from the LAN, not the outside, so I can't imagine why it doesn't come up. Is there a specific home page I have to specify in the URL? I looked on the Server tab, and everything seems appropriate there. Just pointing to the IP ( http://192.168.1.100 ) should bring it up, right?


Thanks


----------



## jrgreenman

Quote:

_Originally posted by rseiler_
*Just pointing to the IP ( http://192.168.1.100 ) should bring it up, right?


Thanks*
Try http://192.168.1.100:8080


----------



## Lee Thompson

2) It doesn't run on port 80 so you'll need to add :8080 to your URL (8080 is the default for 'web server' in the DVArchive configuration, if you've changed it, reflect the correct port number after the : in the URL.)


----------



## jrgreenman

Ok, let's say I'm an idiot and have been poking around for, oh, two hours and can't figure this out.


The release notes say I can schedule a recording via the WebServer, but I don't see a button or anything to do it.


Anyone know how??


----------



## Lee Thompson

jrgreenman, first make sure scheduling is enabled on the webserver screen. Next click on any show that starts in the future (shows in progress or in the past won't get the button) and you should see a "RECORD" button next to "FIND ALL".


Gerry, at the risk of feature creep for the inevitiable point release I put a "FIND REPEAT" button in PRG that's pretty handy (if I say so myself). Basically it searches for the Title *AND* episode title ... always wanted this option on the RTV itself...


----------



## jrgreenman

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lee Thompson_
*jrgreenman, first make sure scheduling is enabled on the webserver screen.*
Of course. The ol' not-so-secret-checkbox trick. 


Thanks!!


----------



## Norbert

Gerry,


Absolutely cool. I installed V3.0 and it ran flawlessly on a Win 98SE on a Pentium II 350. Love it.


Thanks


----------



## rseiler

I can access the Web server now -- not sure how I missed the port.


----------



## bakerzdosen

OK, I didn't find this in the FAQ's, or readme, but is there an errorlog (or crashlog) for DVA 3.0? The process froze on me forcing me to restart it. I think it was caused (at least it happened at the same time) by a Replay error. I was streaming from one to the another Replay and the picture froze, causing the receiving Replay to crash (not involving DVA at all). Anyway, DVA froze at that point. Just curious.


----------



## Lee Thompson

You can specify -log2file on the command line for starting DVA that will produce a log file. ( You may have to also include -debug, I forget


----------



## moyekj

Yeah, so that would be from a cmd prompt:

java -jar DVArchive.jar --log2file log.txt

You can get other options by typing:

java -jar DVArchive.jar --help


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
** TV Listings Integration. You can view a TV Listing grid for your area,

search the listings for shows, view upcoming recordings and conflicts and

schedule shows to record (scheduling recordings is for ReplayTV 5xxx only,

for now).*
Gerry as a 4xxx owner I am really looking someway to be able to schedule shows remotely. kjac was talking about adding such a thing to Wirns and your "for now" comment suggests perhaps you have plans for 4xxx remote scheduling support sometime in the future. Will this be sometime soon - if not can you throw out some pointers as to how one might go about doing this?

The only inkling I have on this is to emulate how myReplayTV schedules shows on the RTVs remotely. Thanks for any pointers.


----------



## jameskollar

Quote:

kjac was talking about adding such a thing to Wirns and your "for now" comment suggests perhaps you have plans for 4xxx remote scheduling support sometime in the future
The 5xxx models added additional commands that allow one to schedule shows to be recorded using guide information already on the 5xxx box. This is not available on any 4xxx box. I would suspect (and I may be off base one this, but I don't think so) that the only way you'll ever see remote recording on your 4xxx is to have manual recording (and all of it's limitations) of your shows. In other words, the program that starts recording on your 4xxx would have to first switch to the channel you want to record at the proper time, start recording, and then end the recording (using the CCIO commands). The 5xxx boxes do not have this limitation.


----------



## Paco II

Running Mac OSX version of DVA 3.0. Can't get it to start the DVArchive Server on startup, even though I have 'Automatically Start Server' enabled in the prefs. Any ideas?? It is terribly inconvenient to have to start it manually every time.


----------



## joe221

I have to add my note to the love fest. Gerry this is a masterpiece! Congrats on a job well done. It took me a while to get my ports straight, did you know typos can hurt you? Arrrgggghhhhh. Once I got past that, whooooppppeeeeee. It WORKS! (Remote Internet part).

Thanks and so where do I send the "donation"....


----------



## Lee Thompson

james, Actually one way to do programming on a 4xxx box remotely would be to emulate the myreplaytv.com during the 'phone home' sequence... Of course this would still have a small blackout window limitation since the Replay would still need to go into 'phone home' mode.


----------



## supergenius

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lee Thompson_
*james, Actually one way to do programming on a 4xxx box remotely would be to emulate the myreplaytv.com during the 'phone home' sequence... Of course this would still have a small blackout window limitation since the Replay would still need to go into 'phone home' mode.*
and Wirns does indeed do this.....I've tested it on my 4k and it works great!


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*Will this be sometime soon - if not can you throw out some pointers as to how one might go about doing this?*
Right now, WinRNS is the best way to do this. I had started to do this in DVA V3.0 (when I was dealing with other RNS related stuff) and put it aside as it was one too many things on the plate at that time. I'll try to get back to it, but I can't promise when.


I am working on a patch release to address *bugs* folks have found (no new features) that will probably be available later this week. Then I need to take some time to work on some other projects that have been languishing while V3.0 was being developed. So the earliest I will probably return to this will be later summer (and that is when I'll return, not when there could be a release). Just setting expectations...


----------



## kamtom

Gerry-


Hellllp!


I installed V 3.0 and everything was working great.. Had both instances working flawlessly (two nic cards bound to each instance) and all was right with the world...


Then i had a system crash.. (not related to DVA) and now whenever i try to start up DVA i get the message that ir had an improper shut down.. Then it just hangs forever on the startup window "DVArchive is Starting Up, Please be Patient....."


help! I ................................


never mind......... it just came up.....heh....


guess i need to be more patient.............


whoops. 


DVA ROCKS!!!


TOM


----------



## jameskollar

Quote:

james, Actually one way to do programming on a 4xxx box remotely would be to emulate the myreplaytv.com during the 'phone home' sequence... Of course this would still have a small blackout window limitation since the Replay would still need to go into 'phone home' mode.
Yeah, that's true but I didn't mention it because it is not a very good solution, far less compelling than using the 5xxx commands. So one possible (there are others) sequence would be to get the show(s) you want recorded, force the unit to phone home, spoof the myreplaytv.com site, send it the show(s) to record, and then get out of the way for any "real' phone home. Seems like a lot of work would have to be done to make this happen. Probably not worth it.


----------



## dcolemanca

Fantastic update to an already awesome program, sincere major thanx


I do have a (minor) question about launching with more memory in Windows XP.


I have successfully launched with the -Xsm128m options from a DOS console and made a shortcut that works. The downside is you get a console window as wells as the main app GUI. I know very minor grumble.


Is there a way to edit a regular shortcut to launch DVArchive and specify the extra memory?


I find the application runs out of memory quite easily, if a try to have a program guide that goes out 9 days or when getting the photo partition from a replay with a lot of pictures.


Any chance you can make the memory configurable or automagically get more when needed?


As you can see the program is so well thought out and tested this is all I can come up with right now!!!!!!


----------



## xnlt

dcolemanca, if you modify your shortcut to use javaw instead of java you shouldn't get the console window.


Edit the shortcut with the following:


Target: javaw -Xmx128m -jar DVArchive.jar

Start in: C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive


----------



## tedler

Just adding my gratitude to the most useful and excellent piece of software ever written!


Thank you so much!


----------



## BaysideBas

Imagine, going on-line at the office and finding 5 pages worth of posts on this great addition to the Replay box-of-goodies.


Great going Gerry, now I can't wait for tonight and playing with it.


Icecow, I'll see your $10 and raise you another $15. Seriously Gerry, we want to show our appreciation in a tangible way. If you're averse to doing it in a public way (wink, wink) PM me with details.


And thank you a thousand times.


----------



## Utes

Windows can't open this file


FileVArchive.jar


To open this file windows needs to know what program created it.


I keep getting this message. I've unistalled and reinstalled java a bunch of times. Is there a step I'm missing?


----------



## antnjen

OK, what am I missing? When I enter my laptop's IP address into IE, all I get is a web page that says, "DVArchive V3.0

To Learn more about DVArchive, go to http://www.dvarchive.org "


How do I access the web server features of DVA?


Thanks,


-A


----------



## dwalton22

Try creating a shortcut that does:


"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\javaw.ext" -jar "C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive\\DVArchive.jar"


substitute your correct paths, etc.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by antnjen_
*OK, what am I missing? When I enter my laptop's IP address into IE, all I get is a web page that says, "DVArchive V3.0

To Learn more about DVArchive, go to http://www.dvarchive.org "


How do I access the web server features of DVA?


Thanks,


-A*
What port did you set when you enabled the webserver? The default is 8080, so your URL would be

http://x.x.x.x:8080 (where x.x.x.x is your IP address)


----------



## ndrake

Is the source code available for 3.0?


----------



## antnjen

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*What port did you set when you enabled the webserver? The default is 8080, so your URL would be

http://x.x.x.x:8080 (where x.x.x.x is your IP address)*
Doh!


I was looking at the Server tab, not the Web Server tab. It's working now.


Thanks,


- A


----------



## IFLYSWA

Hi,

First, add me to the long (and growing) list of extremely grateful DVA users! The old version was great, and the new one.....it's just fantastic! Thanks, Gerry, for all the hard work....it truly is appreciated!

Now, like everyone, I have a possible issue to mention...for some reason, I don't seem to be getting anything in my 'Upcoming Shows' list. I have set the TV listings up and they work fine. I have two DVRs showing to be open and I can see what is recorded on them with no problem. I've tried manually updating the Upcoming Shows, and I get nothing. Trying to e-mail them results in an error (as you would expect). The error states that possibly there are no open DVRs, but as I mentioned, there are two that seem to be completely accessible. Has anybody else had this problem, and if so, how did you resolve it? I am **very** anxious to check out this feature!!!

Also, it seems that the channel lineup is machine independent. In my case, I have two 5000-series boxes running, but the channel lineup is different from box to box. Where I live we have two cable feeds for regular cable, an A side and a B side. I have one system set up with an output from my digital cable box (a single feed with all channels), then a B-side cable on the second input. This allows me to schedule most stuff without risking a failure on the IR blaster piece, but still having it there in case there is something I need that is not on the B-side. On the other, I have an A-side cable feeding input 1, and a B-side cable connected to input 2. From what I can see, there is no way to set up separate channel guides for the two boxes. Could that also be what is causing the flakiness on the Upcoming Shows functionality?

Any thoughts will be appreciated. A check of the forums and release notes didn't yield anything of use. Thanks again for such a great tool that further enhances the usefulness of our RTVs!!!


Randy


----------



## acr5

This is a summary of my attempts to hit the web server from outside the LAN. First, I am able to reach the Web Server from inside the LAN by setting up the web server using port 8080 in DVArchive 3.0 . I just enter internal IP address:8080 and it works. I have entered start port =8080 and end port=8080 and internal IP adress of 192.168.x.x into router. Next, I retrieved my external IP address (check at several sites) and entered 24.45.x.x:8080 into my browser and NO luck. I just get the message unable to find server. Is there something other that this simple port forwarding to get this to work.


Thanks,


Al


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by acr5_
*This is a summary of my attempts to hit the web server from outside the LAN. First, I am able to reach the Web Server from inside the LAN by setting up the web server using port 8080 in DVArchive 3.0 . I just enter internal IP address:8080 and it works. I have entered start port =8080 and end port=8080 and internal IP adress of 192.168.x.x into router. Next, I retrieved my external IP address (check at several sites) and entered 24.45.x.x:8080 into my browser and NO luck. I just get the message unable to find server. Is there something other that this simple port forwarding to get this to work.


Thanks,


Al*
First see if you can get it working using the external IP from within you LAN. i.e. on your PC running DVA type the 24.45.x.x:8080 into your browser. This may be what you tried already, but just to be sure. If you have setup your RTV for IVS then this setup is very similar to that. If it's not working these are some possilibities:


1. You have the wrong external IP. Since obviously you are able to get to the configuration settings of your router to add port forwarding in the first place there should be something in the configuration interface that shows you the current WAN IP the router is using, even if it is using DHCP for the WAN IP. On my Linksys router I configure things through a web page, and the first page shown when I login via a browser shows the WAN IP - in my case it's a static IP. Therefore there is no need to "check at several sites" to find out what the right WAN IP is.


2. You didn't setup the port-forwarding in the router correctly. Make sure it's using TCP and it actually is enabled. Many routers have lines where you can setup port forwarding for a range of ports, choose between TCP & UDP and have an enable/disable option. Make sure the 192.168.x.x number is the internal IP of your PC running DVA. You should be able to ping that number from a cmd prompt.


3. There may be another software firewall running on your PC that you are not aware of that is blocking the external 8080 port access. Be sure to disable any such firewalls.


----------



## tlrowley

Okay, those "happy face" icons are just too cute! Right up there with the hearts on Valentine's Day. The happy faces don't have the hover property of the other icons, though. No pop-up.


I was thrilled to get the "what's going to happen" email this morning.


Not to be repetitive, but awesome job, Gerry!


Tracey


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by ndrake_
*Is the source code available for 3.0?*
No. DVArchive is no longer GPL. I suspected as much when I first noticed the use of Java byte code obfuscation in 3.0 to prevent decompiling, and today on the DVArchive.org forums Gerry officially stated here that there would be no source code release for 3.0. While I am a little disappointed, I understand and respect his decision.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by tlrowley_

*Okay, those "happy face" icons are just too cute! Right up there with the hearts on Valentine's Day. The happy faces don't have the hover property of the other icons, though. No pop-up.*
*
Yeah, a little cutsey  I'll get it a tooltip in the next release. They just basically mean that the show/episode is already recorded on your ReplayTV.*


----------



## acr5

moyekj:


I have confirmed my correct WAN port address in the routers configuration page. This is how I have tried to access the web server page using the external IP from within the LAN. In the Router configuration screen, it lists WAN and LAN port IP adresses as well as IP subnet masks (Slightly different for both). It also lists under WAN the DHCP as client and under LAN as server. There does not seem to be any choice of TCP or UTP here. On the page with IP DHCP setup I have DHCP server checked with pool starting address with a count of 32. I have replayTV as IP address out of this range. The other settings on this page are heading of LAN tcp/ip with IP address, subnet mask, RIP direction (set for both),RIP version (set for RIP-1) and multicast set for none. I have disabled Zone Alarm just to be sure. Is there something I have to do on the replayTV unit itself???( I have not changed any settings). Is there some setting in DVArchive that I have just missed.

It is odd that everything else works including access to the Web server from w/in the LAN using 192.168.x.x:8080 .


----------



## moyekj

acr5, I'm not sure what else to suggest. There's nothing you need to do to the replayTV unit(s). If you can ping the DVA PC LAN IP and the WAN IP that would confirm they are both accessible. One other thing you can try in the router (just temporarily) is to make your DVA PC a DMZ host. This essentially opens up all ports of the PC to the WAN. Your router should support setting up a DMZ host, you just enter the LAN IP of your PC. If after you do that things still don't work I'm not sure what else you can do. If it works that means there is some problem with port forwarding setup in the router.


----------



## TheDreamer

Quote:

_Originally posted by acr5_
*moyekj:


I have confirmed my correct WAN port address in the routers configuration page.


....


It is odd that everything else works including access to the Web server from w/in the LAN using 192.168.x.x:8080 .*
Try a different port....some ISPs block port 8080 (along with a few others).


The Dreamer


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by acr5_
*moyekj:


I have confirmed my correct WAN port address in the routers configuration page. This is how I have tried to access the web server page using the external IP from within the LAN. In the Router configuration screen, it lists WAN and LAN port IP adresses as well as IP subnet masks (Slightly different for both). It also lists under WAN the DHCP as client and under LAN as server. There does not seem to be any choice of TCP or UTP here. On the page with IP DHCP setup I have DHCP server checked with pool starting address with a count of 32. I have replayTV as IP address out of this range. The other settings on this page are heading of LAN tcp/ip with IP address, subnet mask, RIP direction (set for both),RIP version (set for RIP-1) and multicast set for none. I have disabled Zone Alarm just to be sure. Is there something I have to do on the replayTV unit itself???( I have not changed any settings). Is there some setting in DVArchive that I have just missed.

It is odd that everything else works including access to the Web server from w/in the LAN using 192.168.x.x:8080 .*


There may be 2 things going on here. First, it sounds like your router may not support loopback. If it doesn't you will not be able to access the Web server using your WAN IP from within your LAN. It should, however, still work outside your LAN (i.e. over the Internet) if this is the only problem.


If you have tried and failed from another computer over the Internet already, there it is likely there is a second problem. Namely, many ISPs now block certain inbound ports for their users. Port 80 (HTTP) is commonly blocked, and I suspect 8080 (HTTP Proxy) is as well. In this case, change the port number from 8080 to something else.


----------



## acr5

moyekj:


I called netgear tech support and they also suggested setting up router as a DMZ host with putting internal IP address in and it still did not work. We checked also and I had the latest firmware. He is escalating this to his boss and will call me back w/in the next few hours. We also checked that the external IP address was correct by entering it w/out any port into the browser and I got the router configuration page. I am of course able to ping both the internal and external IP addresses.

Thanks for all your help. I will let you know what Netgear says.


Al


----------



## acr5

Taking everyone's advice, I finally got it to work!!!

It appears that port 8080 must be blocked by my ISP. I tried a different port, but it still did not seem to work. It also appears my router does not support loopback and therefore I could never get this to work form within the LAN. I called someone on the telephone and had them enter the WAN IP address (after changing to a different port) and it worked perfectly.

Thanks again for all the great suggestions and maybe this thread will help others who are trying to use the many great features of DVArchive 3.0 .


Al


----------



## lsarver

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Sure - set up the off-aire as the primary provider (which has a channel offset of 0) and the Dish TV as your secondary provider (when you do, you'll be able to type in a channel offset for them -- 100)*
Gerry, I have a similar problem and tried this solution first. It didn't help.


I have Comcast analog cable as primary and Dish Network as secondary. (I subscribe only to two international channels, 592 and 593.) On my RTVs, the Dish channels start at 100, as they should, but DVA refuses to cooperate. When I set the offset to 100, the channel numbers start at 200 and are off by 100 (692 and 693); it won't let me reduce the offset by the necessary 100 (to 0).


Thanks again for a fantastic program.


Lee


----------



## ohhowhappy

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## cool8man

Somethings not working right here at all. I've installed DVarchive 3 and the latest JRE on 3 seperate computers. All of them launched DVA3 quickly after the initial install. After a reset none of the computers will launch DVA. I've waited 10 minutes with the "Please be patient" message just sitting there. Javaw is using up big resources, 63K, but these computers are all fast processors and plenty of ram. I did setup the tv listings on them which I noticed uses up tons of resources and I do have 2 RTVs. Something is wrong though, I can't get the program to launch at all after I restart. Reinstall and it works fine, restart computer and it won't launch.


----------



## elderberry

This program is absolutely wonderful. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by cool8man_
*Javaw is using up big resources, 63K, but these computers are all fast processors and plenty of ram. I did setup the tv listings on them which I noticed uses up tons of resources and I do have 2 RTVs.*
I wouldn't say TV listings use tones of resources. A bit more RAM (for a large number of days and a large number of channels, it could be 20M or so, but usually less (plus normal DVA usage).


Sounds like DVA is running out of RAM before it gets enough of the U/I up to tell you it's running out of RAM.


Try creating a new shortcut that looks like this:


javaw -Xmx128m -jar "C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive\\DVArchive.jar"


and launch it that way. If you installed DVA somewhere other than C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive, you'll have to alter the command.


----------



## cool8man

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*I wouldn't say TV listings use tones of resources. A bit more RAM (for a large number of days and a large number of channels, it could be 20M or so, but usually less (plus normal DVA usage).


Sounds like DVA is running out of RAM before it gets enough of the U/I up to tell you it's running out of RAM.


Try creating a new shortcut that looks like this:


javaw -Xmx128m -jar "C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive\\DVArchive.jar"


and launch it that way. If you installed DVA somewhere other than C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive, you'll have to alter the command.*
No dice. It launched the Please Be Patient sign, but never started the program.


I did a repair with the install file and was able to get it to launch. But to test it I shutdown DVarchive and restarted DVarchive and it would not launch.


I'm wondering whether it could have anything to do with the way the DVarchive machines are communicating with each other?


As far as the tv listings, for a 12 day report I'm using about 45-60M of RAM total.


----------



## burger23

I have been having a long start up time for many months on my XP machine. While I was trying to set up the XP machine during the beta, I finally achieved "success" by doing two things: deleting the dvarchive.xml file (make backup first, of course) and letting DVA create a new xml file. I have 3 hard drives: all on different network locations with 300+ total files. The first time you do this, DVA will ask where you want to store files. I give it a temporary location. Then once the program loads (which it will very fast), the I go into properties and storage locations and enter the proper paths--and delete the temporary location. Now when I restart DVA it does load eventually-- key word is eventually. I have the Xmx128 tag. We can not figure out why it takes so long-- so let it load for awhile (fyi: during some betas it took over an hour to load). My other Windows 2000 machine loads the same 300+ files in less than a minute. Something about my setup, network...whatever.


----------



## IFLYSWA

Hi...

Just a quick addition to my earlier note....I installed V3 on my other machine, and the exact same thing is happening (upcoming shows are not populating). I feel like I must be missing something very simple, but can't seem to find anything. Again, any input will be appreciated...


Thanks,

Randy


----------



## Eye_Ballz

When I have DVarchive 3.0 (and 2.1) up and running on my PC my Replay 5040 gets sluggish and unresponsive. Power button doesn't work...can't do anything via remote. If I stop DVArchive everything works fine. DVArchive isn't transferring anything from the ReplayTV, it just has to be running.


Has anyone had this problem...or know what the conflict may be.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by IFLYSWA_
*Hi...

Just a quick addition to my earlier note....I installed V3 on my other machine, and the exact same thing is happening (upcoming shows are not populating). I feel like I must be missing something very simple, but can't seem to find anything. Again, any input will be appreciated...


Thanks,

Randy*
Are the tv listings correct? Same exact Zip code your ReplayTV is using? Same exact provider and channels your ReplayTV is using? Sometimes there are different looking providers that are very similar - you should check your ReplayTVs setup and compare with the TV Properties. After you make any changes, be sure to press the Update Listings button.


----------



## fitzcat

Joining the lovefest like everybody else. Great job on this program! I'm a new ReplayTV owner (a 5504, eventually to be upgraded with a much bigger hard drive - waiting on the warranty to run out first, unless I get impatient with so little space. ) DVArchive was the reason I chose ReplayTV over Tivo or DishPVR. (Of course, I ended with a Dish PVR anyway, since I just got Dish and they gave me a great deal - only $60 more than the other receiver I was going to get, and no monthly fee for guide service. So now I have both.)


Like everybody else who's bothered to say great job, I have a minor problem too. Right now I've got both cable and Dish (although the cable will be cancelled presuming my waivers for network TV come through). My cable doesn't need a box, it's RF on coax right out of the wall. The Dish is on svideo/component audio. The ReplayTV understands that just fine, and keeps everything on its normal channel (since none of the cable channels are high enough to conflict with Dish).


All of this doesn't quite work with the TV listings in DVArchive. It (wonderfully) lets me add the secondary lineup, but it insists I can't have a channell offset of 0 for both primary and secondary lineups. But I can (and do on the ReplayTV!) So I guess I'm just saying that the check that's in there to _not_ allow those to be the same shouldn't be there. (The exact error message is "The secondary providers channel offset cannot match the primary profiders offset".)


Heh, minor grammar errors there too, I guess. "Providers" is possessive, use apostrophe s (both times.)


Anyway, a minor flaw in a great program. I agree with the other posters who say you ought to allow us to PayPal you a little for your work.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by fitzcat_
*eventually to be upgraded with a much bigger hard drive - waiting on the warranty to run out first*
One really nice use of DVA is to be that larger HD. Instead of cracking open your unit and putting a disk in there (which isn't horribly difficult, but does involve playing with controllers and some technical stuff), just leave the original disk in there and let DVA be the larger disk. Setup scheduled tasks to download shows from the unit nightly and add as amany disks as your computer can handle. Play them back on your ReplayTV from the computer (or on the computer too, if you want).


And your warranty is never voided. Plus once you have a lot of shows, DVAs show channelt/category management is a bit more firendly/easy to use than the ReplayTVs.

Quote:

All of this doesn't quite work with the TV listings in DVArchive. It (wonderfully) lets me add the secondary lineup, but it insists I can't have a channell offset of 0 for both primary and secondary lineups.
I am reworking this right now while working on a bug release (while this is a bit more than a "bug", it is affecting a lot of people. I don't have any timeline, but I'm thinking shorter than longer.


----------



## IFLYSWA

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Are the tv listings correct? Same exact Zip code your ReplayTV is using? Same exact provider and channels your ReplayTV is using? Sometimes there are different looking providers that are very similar - you should check your ReplayTVs setup and compare with the TV Properties. After you make any changes, be sure to press the Update Listings button.*
Hi Gerry,

Part of my problem might be that I have two RTVs online, and they have different channel guide setups (I went into somewhat mind numbing depths regarding that on my first post ). Am I going to need to get them synched up for the Upcoming Shows portion to work? It would take a little doing, but I could get there. If that is the only way to make it work with the multiple RTVs, I'll find a way....


Thanks!

Randy


----------



## Revwillie

As Christopher Walken said on SNL as "The Continental": "Wowey, Wowey, Wow, Wow"


I had no install problems, but I am getting conflict warnings for things that don't really conflict (as some others have reported)....that's not bad IMO. better to err on the side of caution....


----------



## tlrowley

I have a question about the Upcoming Recordings on the DVA web server. The conflicting shows are not clickable (and therefore you never get a link to "find all shows") This is not the way it works in the actual DVA program - they are clickable (and right-clickable) there.


Is it supposed to be that way, or is this a (very minor) bug?


The web server rocks, btw, as does the entire program, of course.


Tracey


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by tlrowley_
*I have a question about the Upcoming Recordings on the DVA web server. The conflicting shows are not clickable (and therefore you never get a link to "find all shows") This is not the way it works in the actual DVA program - they are clickable (and right-clickable) there.


Is it supposed to be that way, or is this a (very minor) bug?*
Probalby more of the supposed to be than bug. Choice I made when paring down the feature list as the DVA development stretched into month 7. They'll likely be clickable someday.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by IFLYSWA_
*Hi Gerry,

Part of my problem might be that I have two RTVs online, and they have different channel guide setups (I went into somewhat mind numbing depths regarding that on my first post ). Am I going to need to get them synched up for the Upcoming Shows portion to work? It would take a little doing, but I could get there. If that is the only way to make it work with the multiple RTVs, I'll find a way....


Thanks!

Randy*
I do recognize that some folks do have >1 channel arrangement for each RTV and did even when I made the decision, but it just a line I drew on complexity for this release.


Not having them identical can be a problem for scheduling recorings (channel #s get screwed up) and may make conflict reporting less than accurate. Only you can decide how much a PITA that may be for you though 


You don't absolutely have to have them aligned, as long as you're aware of the consequences. DVA won't break, though you'll have to read data with a critical eye.


----------



## f2000Keith

Gerry,

First of all, thanks for such an amazing program that you allow us to share. You mention that you're planning on working on some other projects. Anything that us fellow geeks would be interested in?


----------



## IFLYSWA

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*I do recognize that some folks do have >1 channel arrangement for each RTV and did even when I made the decision, but it just a line I drew on complexity for this release.


Not having them identical can be a problem for scheduling recorings (channel #s get screwed up) and may make conflict reporting less than accurate. Only you can decide how much a PITA that may be for you though 


You don't absolutely have to have them aligned, as long as you're aware of the consequences. DVA won't break, though you'll have to read data with a critical eye.*
Fair enough...I'll figure that out. Should I see anything in the Upcoming Shows area now, though? I see nothing at all. I have noticed that down at the bottom it does say "1 Shows, 1 visible, 0 selected". On my other machine it indicates "8 Shows, 8 visible, 0 selected". But nothing is actually visible on either box. They are *considerably* different machines, different OSs, etc....anyway, just thought I would ask.


Thanks again!

Randy


----------



## gduprey

They aren't public projects, so not as intersting to the general world.


Spring is coming and my lawn got torn up this year (had to replace the water main a few weeks ago), so I have to regroom, reseed and generally repair it. I'm 25% of the way through a remodel of my home theater (total tear out and replace). I'm refitting my home automation software with a new U/I and networking system and I'm starting a major renovation on the back part of the house in a few months (finishing up plans now). I have 4 stained glass windows to make and two box lamps. And that's my personal life projects -- work is about 5 others


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by IFLYSWA_
*Fair enough...I'll figure that out. Should I see anything in the Upcoming Shows area now, though? I see nothing at all.*
Sure - pick a single ReplayTV and insure DVA has the exact same Zip code And Provider(s) and channel offsets. Some folks pick a similar, but not exactly correct provider (oftentimes the diffs in names are sublte), so it's good to confirm with the ReplayTVs setup. Then be sure to click the Update Listings button in the TV listings. A few minutes after the listings are updated, you should seeupcomign recordings.


One good way to focus on only one RTV is start DVA with a --noupnp switch which disables auto-discovery of ReplayTVs. Then use File->Open DVR to open the specific DVR you are configuring your TV Listings setup to match.

Quote:

I have noticed that down at the bottom it does say "1 Shows, 1 visible, 0 selected". On my other machine it indicates "8 Shows, 8 visible, 0 selected".
Those figures are number of shows you have downloaded, of those download, how many are visible and how many are selected. Most applicable when on the DVR Explorer tab.


----------



## IFLYSWA

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Sure - pick a single ReplayTV and insure DVA has the exact same Zip code And Provider(s) and channel offsets.*
That did it! Now I just have to make some decisions regarding my setup...but that's a personal problem..... 


Thanks!

Randy


----------



## cool8man

Well I think I've found the source of the DVarchive not launching problem.


I was able to get DVarchive to start by deleting the DVA_TV.xml file. The listing I downloaded was for 8 days of 262 channels and it created an 11MB xml file. Deleting the tv listing file allowed the program to launch, I guess tv listings is a little too buggy for me to use. Even internet explorer was taking forever to try to open up the DVA_TV XML file. For some reason any time I get the TV listings it completely screws up DVA whenever I try to restart the program. Sometimes the program will launch but it will be completely locked up as it starts detecting the other machines on the network.


----------



## mnunes

I have just one word for this: OhMyGawd! This is too cool. Gerry, you've outdone yourself. I forgot to set a recording for today, so I set it from work and it was recorded when I got home. (Can't do THAT with myreplytv.com!)


If I wore a hat, it would be off to you.


Mike


----------



## replayitagain

Quote:

_Originally posted by Eye_Ballz_
*When I have DVarchive 3.0 (and 2.1) up and running on my PC my Replay 5040 gets sluggish and unresponsive. Power button doesn't work...can't do anything via remote. If I stop DVArchive everything works fine. DVArchive isn't transferring anything from the ReplayTV, it just has to be running.


Has anyone had this problem...or know what the conflict may be.*
Yes, I saw something very similar - I have had 2.1 running for some time - when I installed 3.0 on a different machine, the first thing that happened is my 5040 became very sluggish and crashed. Also, it seems that 3.0 won't talk to 2.1 - no matter what I do, they just sit there and fill up their respective logs with error messages. Finally 3.0 locked up altogether.


Fortunately I know enough by now not to overwrite software that's working fairly well with brand new "updated" versions.


----------



## pianoman41

Gerry,


I cannot believe how unbelievably cool DVArchive is. I've been using 2.1 for a while and 3.0 is just simply awesome. I can't thank you enough for releasing this to the RTV community! You have increased the convenience of my Replay tenfold.


The collective Replay TV engineering/programming staff should be hanging their heads in shame for not including something like this with the 55XX series. They wonder why Tivo is kicking their ass in market share. Their biggest achievement as of late to drive RTV sales is to introduce a "must-have new power feature", which turned out to be Show|Nav. A lotta hype for nothing. And then a civilian comes out with DVA and blows the roof off the dump. RTV are you listening? Do you want to be on the cutting edge of PVR technology and taking away Tivo sales? *This* is what you need to do. Period.


----------



## icecow

Hmmm.... maybe that's Gerry's angle..


cow


----------



## burger23

Replayitagain- 7 months were spent creating, and testing, version 3.0. Strongly suggest you take the time to read the Changelog. In there you will find that you must run the same version number-you can not mix 2.1 with 3.0, which would explain why "they just sit there."


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by replayitagain_
*Fortunately I know enough by now not to overwrite software that's working fairly well with brand new "updated" versions. *
Maybe it's just me and it's likely you didn't have any ill will, but if I were Gerry and I read this remark I would be pretty upset and certainly not inclined to help.


----------



## plyons10

Quote:

_Originally posted by replayitagain_
*

Fortunately I know enough by now not to overwrite software that's working fairly well with brand new "updated" versions. *
Great first post. Welcome to the forum.


Now leave.


----------



## icecow

Low blood sugar alert. Take your placebos!


cow


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by cool8man_
*Well I think I've found the source of the DVarchive not launching problem.


I was able to get DVarchive to start by deleting the DVA_TV.xml file. The listing I downloaded was for 8 days of 262 channels and it created an 11MB xml file. I guess tv listings is a little too buggy for me to use.*
I really don't think your assessment of buggy is correct or fair.


I suspect your situation is one documented clearly in the CHANGELOG.txt -- You HAVE read it, right?


When you have a lot of programs (channels/days/etc), you probably need more RAM. Did you increase the amount of RAM Java/DVA can use with the -Xmx switch as documented in CHANGELOG.txt? If you do (try 128m -- its the top limit that Java CAN use, not how much it WILL use), I suspect your TV problems are going to get better.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by replayitagain_
*Fortunately I know enough by now not to overwrite software that's working fairly well with brand new "updated" versions. *
Well, aren't you smart.


First, major version changes in DVA have NEVER talked to other versions.


Second, before pronouncing the new stuff bad, perhaps you could look into casuses. Did you have lots of photos on the RTV? If so, it may be that there is a load on the RTV while they are being catalogged. You can work around that be altering the way photos are refreshed.


----------



## Diode1

Gerry,

Thank you so very much,

Now open up a paypal account for a few sincere donations for your efforts.

I sure hope DNNA has your phone number.

This application alone can bring back Replay from the dead as in market share.
http://home.comcast.net/~jklawiter/i...OfftoGerry.jpg


----------



## FlipFlop

I have a request: For the TV Guide conflicting shows email, could you add an option to ignore conflicting theme channels?


I have a bunch of themes set up to pick up random shows here and there, and they produce so many conflict warnings that I have a hard time locating the 'real' conflicts. Imagine adding a 'basketball' theme and a 'seinfeld' theme to your replaytv and you'll see my problem.


----------



## Rudy

Gerry,


Just got back from a couple weeks vacation and saw the great news that 3.0 is released!


I haven't had time to install it yet but I've read the release notes, etc. and am truly thankful for all the hard work both you and the testing team have contributed to make such an amazing "killer app" for our beloved Replays.


You are the man!


Thanks!!


----------



## Revwillie

again, Gerry: Wowey Wow Wow. I set up a 'virtual server' in my dlink router at home the same way I did it for IVS on the replay. Now, I have easy access to the DVA database from work. I'll have to show my friend how this works from his computer at home. He has a houseguest with a Tivo right now and he was asking me which is better: Tivo or RTV. I'll wait patiently for 4k scheduling, but I'm really enjoying the TV listings and the to do list.


----------



## replayitagain

Hmmm... sorry if the last line in my last post was taken to be offensive - that wasn't the way I intended it. I was just relieved that I hadn't overwritten 2.1, which is working for me for the most part, when 3.0 crashed my replaytv and itself.


And I don't think Gerry owes any of us anything. He's written a nice little program for himself that he is kind enough to share with everyone. If you like it, use it. If you don't, don't! While a software release like this wouldn't fly in the real world, that's not what we're working with - hell, even Gerry said that he knew this one would be buggy, and wants to find out what the bugs are so that he can come out with a point release next week.


Finally, burger - I did actually read (or at least skim) the changelog. This is the only relevant info I see: "DVArchive now checks the version of other DVArchives on the network. You can see the version by clicking on the DVR Name for that DVArchive. If the DVArchive is a different version than the currently running DVArchive, a red exclamation point will show over it's icon in the DVR Explorer and a warning message including the old DVArchives version (if any) can be seen by hovering over the DVArchive name in the DVArchive explorer or by clicking on the name and looking at the DVR Info panel."


That seems to indicate to me that they *should* see each other, which is not what I'm seeing here. In any case, Gerry said a few posts back that they won't work together.


I'm more concerned about this bit: "If you have DVArchive running on several computers, only one should be accessing the show files directories. Failure to do this will eventually result in corruption of your listing data."


Does anyone know what exactly is meant by "show files directories"? Does this statement mean that you can't have multiple computers running DVA 3.0 and downloading shows from your replay?


----------



## Slack

Quote:

I'm more concerned about this bit: "If you have DVArchive running on several computers, only one should be accessing the show files directories. Failure to do this will eventually result in corruption of your listing data."


Does anyone know what exactly is meant by "show files directories"? Does this statement mean that you can't have multiple computers running DVA 3.0 and downloading shows from your replay?


I take it too mean each instance of DVArchive running on a single machine should be pointed to UNIQUE storage areas, not a common area.


I think Gerry detailed this in a reply earlier in this thread.


----------



## Mike Cornwell

Quote:

_Originally posted by replayitagain_

*Hmmm... sorry if the last line in my last post was taken to be offensive - that wasn't the way I intended it. I was just relieved that I hadn't overwritten 2.1, which is working for me for the most part, when 3.0 crashed my replaytv and itself.


And I don't think Gerry owes any of us anything. He's written a nice little program for himself that he is kind enough to share with everyone.*
*
A nice little program? Sounds like a backhanded compliment to me...

Quote:

If you like it, use it. If you don't, don't! While a software release like this wouldn't fly in the real world, that's not what we're working with - hell, even Gerry said that he knew this one would be buggy, and wants to find out what the bugs are so that he can come out with a point release next week.
Wouldn't fly in the real world? There may be a few bugs to fix, but I know a majority of users here would pay $10, $20 or maybe $100 for this program. Read the posts, people are begging to gove Gerry some money for his software. Sounds to me like it's "flying" in the real world.*


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by replayitagain_
*He's written a nice little program for himself that he is kind enough to share with everyone. If you like it, use it. If you don't, don't! While a software release like this wouldn't fly in the real world, that's not what we're working with*
Jeeze, thanks again!


While I would never claim DVA is bug free, there are now a grand total of 12 reported problems for V3.0 (unique ones), 5 of which are not functional issues and only two which can directly impact operation for some folks. Out of nearly 35,000+ new lines of code.


I'm not so sure I like the "little program" part, but hey, that's opinion.


What I can say is that commercial software frequently has much worse performance on release than V3 has. And much slower turn around time on repair (I've already fixed 7 of the 12 problems and expect a patch release in a couple of days).


I write enterprise level products for a living (think millions of lines of code in business critical operations) and I feel pretty comfortable turning out new releases. Our company, more than most in our industry, works hard to eliminate bugs before a release and react quickly if any are found. DVAs bug level compared to most commercial software is in the "ain't bad" to "pretty darn good" category, at least based on my experience.


Stick with DVA V2.1 - whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ozzieman

Gerry, I along with many others appreciate your hard work on projects like DVA and hope that you continue to provide us with usefull tools that make are ReplayTv's the #1 DVR on the market.


----------



## chain777

Gerry, you don't have to defend yourself on this. I can't think of a piece of software I've bought (yes, paid $$$ for) that has been as stable or bug-free as DVArchive.


The only complaints you'll ever hear are from people who are too lazy to read the FAQ or those just not technically inclined enough to understand basic computer operation. When the inevitable bug does show up, someone is sure to point it out, and you seem to do a good job keeping up with fixes and answering questions.


I honestly think this program could easily sell for $100+. Hell, look at all the people willing to pay $100+ for Womble; usually just to edit out commercials! DVArchive is WAY more powerful, and adds real value to the Replay, probably more than any other single piece of software.


...OK, I'm done with the praise (it's the least I can do since I can't find a place to donate a couple bucks).


----------



## Lee Thompson

replayitagain,


Reading your posts I find that I too am greatly offended by your remarks and I'm not even the one you're specifically targeting.


You know most of us that write "third party" ReplayTV software write (or have written) software commercially so quite frankly your tone IS offensive whether you mean it to or not.


Gerry in particular runs alpha/beta programs more thoroughly than most commercial software companies -- no doubt a result of his own enterprise level work. DVA3 in particular was in alpha/beta testing for over EIGHT MONTHS, most commercial software companies release stuff after a few weeks of testing (mostly due to marketing department pressures).


(Most of my own RTV projects are open source and as such I tend to be more relaxed 'throwing it over the wall' so to speak but these releases are always marked 'beta' - but my 'audience' is a bit different.)


It's also true that no software application can and will ever be "bug free". It just doesn't work like that. What's important is that the effort is made on a continual basis.


In conclusion, replayitagain, you're not making many friends here...


----------



## replayitagain

Jesus - is there a separate forum for *objective* discussion? Not many commercial software releases have integral parts of the program missing, or still include debugging code that prohibits functionality. For Pete's sake, the place I heard of this forum to begin with was that my software engineering professor used the dva 2.0 release fiasco as a case study in class!


My point was that this is *not* a commercial software release, and I think it's perfectly acceptable for Gerry to use the forum as a second beta test - he has absolutely zero responsibility to anyone on this - either to fix things that cause other people problems, or even to answer any of our questions. It's open source after all, so if you don't like the way it works, you can fix it yourself! The fact that he's willing to help out is a testament to what a nice guy he is.


But I don't think that should prohibit discussion of bugs or problems with the code - my understanding was that this forum was a place that we could compare our experiences with things like dva, as it's often very useful when debugging systems to find out if others are experiencing the same problems. The only reason I posted to begin with is that someone else had a problem that nobody was bothering to address, and I'd seen the same behavior on my end.


----------



## BaysideBas

Lee, you had one letter too many in your "many."


----------



## Lee Thompson

Quote:

_Originally posted by replayitagain_
*Jesus - is there a separate forum for *objective* discussion? Not many commercial software releases have integral parts of the program missing, or still include debugging code that prohibits functionality. For Pete's sake, the place I heard of this forum to begin with was that my software engineering professor used the dva 2.0 release fiasco as a case study in class!


My point was that this is *not* a commercial software release, and I think it's perfectly acceptable for Gerry to use the forum as a second beta test - he has absolutely zero responsibility to anyone on this - either to fix things that cause other people problems, or even to answer any of our questions. It's open source after all, so if you don't like the way it works, you can fix it yourself! The fact that he's willing to help out is a testament to what a nice guy he is.


But I don't think that should prohibit discussion of bugs or problems with the code - my understanding was that this forum was a place that we could compare our experiences with things like dva, as it's often very useful when debugging systems to find out if others are experiencing the same problems. The only reason I posted to begin with is that someone else had a problem that nobody was bothering to address, and I'd seen the same behavior on my end.*
You've yet to be objective. Instead of just discussing the issues you have spared no opportunity to take a swipe at Gerry. THAT is what I (and others) find offensive.


Nothing wrong with discussing bugs, my problem is with your attitude.


----------



## Lee Thompson

Quote:

_Originally posted by BaysideBas_
*Lee, you had one letter too many in your "many."*
I am the king of the typo when pissed off


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by replayitagain_

Jesus - is there a separate forum for *objective* discussion? Not many commercial software releases have integral parts of the program missing, or still include debugging code that prohibits functionality. For Pete's sake, the place I heard of this forum to begin with was that my software engineering professor used the dva 2.0 release fiasco as a case study in class!
If you have problems, you post them and folks generally help out. As you said, it's free and not everything is going to get addressed. DVA enjoys a lot of folks helping out answering questions and it's a rare one that doesn't get any attention. And I receive lots of reports, requests for enhancements even criticisms that are very much appreciated. But they aren't taking such a nasty/snotty tone as yours have.


The objections (mine at least) are to your backhanded comments and vague recriminations. And even in your defense above, you do it again. Exactly what integral parts of the program are missing (and who are you to decide)? Exactly what debugging code prohibits functionality? Exactly what fiasco?


If you're going to make sweeping statements like that, you'd had better be prepared to back them up.


Read this thread and others on DVAs dvarchive.org forums, PlanetReplay and MacReplayTV. Filter out the very kind posts of folks saying thanks and count what you have left. Since DVA V3.0 was released, it's been downloaded 4700 times (that is since about 11PM Saturday night). There are a few folks who have had problems getting it running and many have since figured out a local problem that was stopping them. That leaves a handful of unfortunate folks who are not having much luck and I'm working with. How in any rationale view of the world is that a fiasco?


If you want a rationale discussion, start making one. State specific issues you'd like to see addressed and do so in a neutral tone. I'll engage virtually anyone rationally, but you're posts to date have had nearly no facts and plenty of vague condemnations/insults/etc. Without facts and a desire to actually engage in a discussion, all you are doing is trolling.


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by replayitagain_
*Jesus - is there a separate forum for *objective* discussion? Not many commercial software releases have integral parts of the program missing, or still include debugging code that prohibits functionality. For Pete's sake, the place I heard of this forum to begin with was that my software engineering professor used the dva 2.0 release fiasco as a case study in class!


My point was that this is *not* a commercial software release, and I think it's perfectly acceptable for Gerry to use the forum as a second beta test - he has absolutely zero responsibility to anyone on this - either to fix things that cause other people problems, or even to answer any of our questions. It's open source after all, so if you don't like the way it works, you can fix it yourself! The fact that he's willing to help out is a testament to what a nice guy he is.


But I don't think that should prohibit discussion of bugs or problems with the code - my understanding was that this forum was a place that we could compare our experiences with things like dva, as it's often very useful when debugging systems to find out if others are experiencing the same problems. The only reason I posted to begin with is that someone else had a problem that nobody was bothering to address, and I'd seen the same behavior on my end.*
This is probably the killer ap for RTVs. Your offensive tone and condescending attitude ruin what otherwise possibly could be an objective discussion. Go back to engineering school, because you obviously have little or no professional experience.


When you can do better than what DVA provides, let's hear from you then.


Personally, the only thing I find annoying about DVA is that I can't pay for it in some way.


[moderator: comment removed]


----------



## heathriel

Goober, you made me literally laugh out loud. Well, at least chuckle.


DVA has been awesome since the beginning. The only "fiasco" I can think of with 2.0 is that it didn't support the 5xxx series, which wasn't out yet (right?) Then 2.1 came out immediately. Talk about service!


DVA replaced SwapDV, which was also pretty darn cool. I used that right up until the fiasco with *it* - the gnutella phase. Development was dropped pretty soon after that for legal reasons.


This release is amazing. The only bug I've had with it is that I can't actually schedule recordings (they populate my Replay Guide with no days checked). From Gerry's track record, I know this will get fixed, and Ialso know that I can live without it because it isn't like I had it before 


This release brings together pretty much everything I've ever wanted from DVArchive - ability to remotely schedule (ok, so it's not working for me - at least it's there!), real time updates of my guides, ability to manage my currently recorded shows (delete, transfer, etc), and even Web Playback, which I can't see a practical use for, but whatever  AND it does everything DVArchive did before.


Dude.


If you have bugs, report them. If you have a wishlist, send it. But if you are just on the attack for no apparent reason, clarify and qualify.


----------



## l8er

Gerry - totally awesome program. Thanks for all your hard work.


(Getting in before the thread is closed - post count = post count +1  )


----------



## tarfin

Lemme see... replayitagain registered just now and has a total of 3 posts, all of which attack the killer app that puts Replay well ahead of a Tivo IMO. Can you say troll?


----------



## Lee Thompson

Sure... "troll".


----------



## tarfin

Very good, I knew you could!


----------



## JenEric



3.0 Rocks! I'm Way impressed. Nice Job! Love the TV Guide with Scheduler, the Web server and being able to play two shows in a row.




Is there a way to authenticate to my SMTP servers? I think the ones I have now require usernames and passwords. I think that's the reason I can't send emails.



Thanks again!


P.S. BaysideBas, for the longest time I though you meant the "y."


Edit: Changed "What I want" to "My Question." Don't mean for it to take away from my sincere gratitude, just making fun of the formula.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by JenEric_
*Is there a way to authenticate to my SMTP servers? I think the ones I have now require usernames and passwords. I think that's the reason I can't send emails.*
Unfortunatly, not in V3.0 :-(


----------



## BaysideBas

Quote:

_Originally posted by JenEric_
*P.S. BaysideBas, for the longest time I though you meant the "y."*
And then you realized..... (after seeing the wench's post, no doubt)


----------



## JenEric

Wow, 3 minute turn around time. And I didn't even pay the customer support fee. Thanks again and again and again.


----------



## GooberedUp

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally posted by JenEric

Is there a way to authenticate to my SMTP servers? I think the ones I have now require usernames and passwords. I think that's the reason I can't send emails.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Unfortunatly, not in V3.0 :-(*
Oh, well, then of course the program must suck, right . . . 


Again, great program. I thought 2.1 was an incredibly convenient tool. 3.0 just raised the bar even higher.


Edit: Reading through the post, I realized I wasn't clear. JenEric, I wasn't directing the rolling eyes towards you, just our common "friend".


----------



## TheDreamer

Quote:

_Originally posted by FlipFlop_
*I have a request: For the TV Guide conflicting shows email, could you add an option to ignore conflicting theme channels?
*
Speaking of the show conflict email, how about the option to not send an email if there are no conflicts?


The Dreamer


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by TheDreamer_
*Speaking of the show conflict email, how about the option to not send an email if there are no conflicts?


The Dreamer*
Well, but then I would be wondering is it really because there are no conflicts or did the computer crash or did the mail server screw up again?


----------



## FlipFlop

I was just thinking, where was MS Windows at revision level 3.0? Now that was a fine example of bug-free commercial software


----------



## f2000Keith

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Unfortunatly, not in V3.0 :-(*


Anyone know of any 'free' SMTP servers that don't require authentication?


----------



## madSkeelz

Quote:

_Originally posted by f2000Keith_
*Anyone know of any 'free' SMTP servers that don't require authentication?*
You could set up your own. As long as it's confined to your local network, it would prolly do the job just fine.


----------



## Lee Thompson

Quote:

_Originally posted by FlipFlop_
*I was just thinking, where was MS Windows at revision level 3.0? Now that was a fine example of bug-free commercial software *
I think the worst was MS-DOS 4.0. Windows 3.0 was pretty iffy tho, wasn't until 3.11 that it began to have much use.


Although I think Windows ME is worse than 3.0 was tho... talk about rushed.


----------



## GooberedUp

With 4.0, PC-DOS and MS-DOS began parting ways I think. It's fuzzy now, but there were some compatibility/interoperability issues as I recall.


3.11 in my opinion is the rev that legitimized Windows.


I still have my distribution disks for Windows 2.0 and 3.11. I think I threw out my OS/2 install disks a while ago.


Never had a problem with ME, but I sometimes feel I'm in the minority on that one.


----------



## Lee Thompson

GooberedUp, if WinME is working.. touch nothing!


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by replayitagain_
*For Pete's sake, the place I heard of this forum to begin with was that my software engineering professor used the dva 2.0 release fiasco as a case study in class!*
sounds like someone else put a little prejudice into your objective criticism
*Quote:*



My point was that this is *not* a commercial software release, and I think it's perfectly acceptable for Gerry to use the forum as a second beta test - he has absolutely zero responsibility to anyone on this - either to fix things that cause other people problems, or even to answer any of our questions. It's open source after all, so if you don't like the way it works, you can fix it yourself! The fact that he's willing to help out is a testament to what a nice guy he is.

when I saw the beta test announcement...the one that said Gerry had a few open slots, I almost applied, but I read his conditions and thought: "Damn, that sounds like hard work". I kinda figured 3.0 would be fairly solid when it came out.


I almost always give others the benefit of the doubt when I read their electronic communications. It's hard to really express yourself and if you choose words poorly, it's easy for others to misinterpret them. I think I saw some poor choices, wordwise, but there was something else there too. It's like you came out of your software engineering class with some kind of anti-open-source bias. If it's just a misunderstanding, learn to use smilies, even if you think they are stupid (I do). If you just want to show that you duplicated a problem someone else had, keep it all facts and leave opinions out...and be prepared to offer lots of info. When Gerry suspects there's a real bug to deal with, he'll grill you like a ...[ something that really gets grilled bad]... hey, look a smiley!


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*he'll grill you like a ...[ something that really gets grilled bad]...*
2 bit cheese sandwich at a greasy spoon?


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*when I saw the beta test announcement...the one that said Gerry had a few open slots, I almost applied, but I read his conditions and thought: "Damn, that sounds like hard work". I kinda figured 3.0 would be fairly solid when it came out.*
It is fairly solid. Most of the problems people are having are as a result of user error, a poorly configured network, failure to read the documentation, errors in Java itself, bugs in the ReplayTV OS, or some combination of the above.


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lee Thompson_
*GooberedUp, if WinME is working.. touch nothing! *
I'm an OS slut. I upgrade almost immediately to the next available OS. Hence the ME upgrade (so I haven't been running ME in a long while). Only afterwards I found out that a person was lucky if he didn't have problems.


----------



## Bargonaut

I installed DVA3.0 on a WindowsXP machine that had a v2.1 install. However, after the installer ran, and I launch DVA I get the error dialog:


Error migrating version

V3.0 release

null

Backing out changes where possible


I tried uninstalling and re-installing, but I get the same error. As far as I can tell, the old v2.1 install is no longer present.


Any suggestions?


And, of course, THANK YOU to Gerry. Wow!


-BS


----------



## Lee Thompson

2.1 and 3.0 on Windows both store the config in \\Documents and Settings\\username as XML files; move or rename these and try it again. Of course if you move your 2.1 config the upgrade won't happen and you'll need to setup DVA again.


----------



## JenEric

Quote:

_Originally posted by madSkeelz_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally posted by f2000Keith

Anyone know of any 'free' SMTP servers that don't require authentication?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*You could set up your own. As long as it's confined to your local network, it would prolly do the job just fine.*
I just set up mine and it works great. Looks like any email addresses work in the "from" and "to" boxes. As the process is fresh in my mind, I put together some screen shots for the less courageous. I did it in XP Pro. I don't think XP Home has IIS. Should be the same in Win2000. Thanks again G.

 

smtp server setup winxppro or 2000.zip 236.986328125k . file


----------



## Bargonaut

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lee Thompson_
*2.1 and 3.0 on Windows both store the config in \\Documents and Settings\\username as XML files; move or rename these and try it again. Of course if you move your 2.1 config the upgrade won't happen and you'll need to setup DVA again.*
Yup. That did the trick. I should have looked for the config files.


thanks,

BS


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by JenEric_
*I just set up mine and it works great. Looks like any email addresses work in the "from" and "to" boxes. As the process is fresh in my mind, I put together some screen shots for the less courageous. I did it in XP Pro. I don't think XP Home has IIS. Should be the same in Win2000. Thanks again G.*
Just wanted to say thanks a lot for the screenshots. Will probably need them in the days to come as I have never set up such a thing before!


----------



## Bixit219

After reading some of these posts all I can say is OMG... how the heck can anyone get off making comments like the ones I have just read..!! Sheesh..!


Gerry , please, just ignore these trolls.. please use your time and energy on a well earned break.. and thank you again..!!


----------



## archdog99

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*No. DVArchive is no longer GPL. I suspected as much when I first noticed the use of Java byte code obfuscation in 3.0 to prevent decompiling, and today on the DVArchive.org forums Gerry officially stated here that there would be no source code release for 3.0. While I am a little disappointed, I understand and respect his decision.*
This is normally a precursor to a commercial venture. I've got $2 that says DVA gets sold commercially sometime soon.


-a


----------



## Clay Schneider

Gerry -


Please ignore the idiots....


And good luck on your remodeling [and curious, what is your main HA controller?]


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by archdog99_
*This is normally a precursor to a commercial venture. I've got $2 that says DVA gets sold commercially sometime soon.


-a*
Yeah, he said that the core of DVA will always be free. It is apparently just that a manufacturer of a similar device is looking to expand DVA to support it and then charge for it. My guess is Roku.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bargonaut_
*However, after the installer ran, and I launch DVA I get the error dialog:


Error migrating version

V3.0 release

null

Backing out changes where possible
*
Run DVA V2.1 and check all your storage paths (Import and Local_Guide) in the DVA Properties Dialog, Storage tab. Most likely, at least one of them is invalid and cuasing this (yeah, not the best message - I plan to fix it soon, but so far, it's been the reason 90% of the time it's happened to anyone.


If you do not have 2.1 on your system, you can download it from the DVArchive site. The configuration files are not tied to the install, so you won't overwrite them, and DVA wont' store them/convert them until there are no errors, so your DVArchive.xml config file is still 2.1 compatible.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by archdog99_
*This is normally a precursor to a commercial venture. I've got $2 that says DVA gets sold commercially sometime soon.*
Sorry, but you'll loose that bet 


As I stated in the V3.0 announcement thread over at dvarchive.org, DVA as you see it today will ALWAYS be free. I've worked too hard on it to allow anything else. And all folks I've spoken to regarding possible deals have understood that this is a non-negotiable point (and they have supported it).


Add ons might not be free or may be owned by a company or distributed by them, but for the most part, such add-ons are to support other devices, possibly DRM for those other device media files (never for ReplayTV, unless DNNA starts leaning on me), branding, etc.


I don't intend to make a commercial venture out of DVA. I personally doubt there ever will be any commercial deals (several have come and gone). But with these changes, should an attractive one ever come up, I have some manuvering room now I didn't have before.


While I only have my word to offer, I hope it's good enough for you to be comfortable that DVA you see today (and future versions of it) will always be free.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by Clay Schneider_
*Please ignore the idiots....*
I'm learning - just gets under my skin -- taking it too personally, I beleive.
Quote:

And good luck on your remodeling [and curious, what is your main HA controller?]
The primary day to day controller is a HomeVision controller running the scheduled lights and theater. Then there is a series of linux based servers (custom software) that manage the homevision, tie in hvac and a series of in wall touch screens (all home brew -- you can see a little about them at http://homer.cdp1802.org/house/Automation and read more about the house itself at http://www.cdp1802.org ). There are a number of small ancillary systems scattered around the house to monitor/control other things and report back (everythings on the network now). Fun hobby


----------



## jleavens

I played with 3.0 for a good part of the morning, and just so so happy. This application fills a lot of the gaps that have stuck with ReplayTV, and does it in an elegant and well-rounded way. At every point, it's clear that a *lot* of thought was put into the programming. DVArchive is a "must-try" for every Replay owner, and in many cases is the tipping point for picking a ReplayTV.


Like many others, I've run into bugs with this release. But lets be realistic that Gerry and his team haven't put this much work into the package only to let it hang with a few serious but straightforward bugs. This version is much more complicated than the last, and so it follows there will be more opportunity for bugs. But I know they'll get fixed and I will owe Gerry even more gratitude for his work.


----------



## rseiler

I noticed tonight that DVA told me that a program I was trying to schedule wasn't possible because it creates a conflict, yet there was none. I later programmed the same event using the 5040 itself. I did use DVA to program something else at a later time, and have used it over the last couple days without seeing this problem. Is there something that can confuse it? Thanks.


----------



## burger23

I am sure that Gerry would appreciate more information. Show date and time, items you did have scheduled around the same time, did you add padding to any shows, etc. You get the picture  The more info, the easier it is to establish a pattern.


----------



## guido5059

I just upgraded to 3.0 and now nothing happens after the "please wait" screen pops up and goes away. I can see javaw.exe running in my processes list but the DVArchive window never comes up. I tried deleting my DVArchive.xml file and the same thing happens. I'm running Windows XP Pro SP1 with j2re-1_4_2_04. DVArchive 2.1 worked flawlessly before but I was running java 1.4.1.


Help!


----------



## icecow

Just before I first ran DVA v3.0 I had a sensation that I was about to see some new fancy menus and windows to work with, and was hoping I would like thier 'action'. I ran it and wondered if I'd accidentally installed 2.1. Then I had a rapid realization how happy I was that the gui was the same..there was nothing convoluted about 2.1. Nice simple, elegant. Friendly to the mind. Understates it's functionality.


----------



## RFontenot

I've been able to successfully install DVA 3.0, but it will only run for a few seconds then it locks up, usually right after it has found both my RTV5040s. DVA 2.1 worked previously. The only thing I can do once it locks up is min/max/restore the window. When I restore the window, it's totally blank. The only way I can close the window is to use task manager to kill the javaw process.


I'm running Win2K Pro SP4, w/512MB RAM, I've got an ATI AIW Radeon, and I've upgraded my video drivers to the latest release. I've tried both JVM 1.4.2_04 and 1.4.1_07 using the forcejvm parameter specified in the changelog. ATI and Java 1.4 haven't always played well together, so I've tried some recommendations I found by Googling: disabling DirectDraw using dxdiag, and adding the following Java runtime parameters:


-Dsun.java2d.d3d=false

-Dsun.java2d.ddoffscreen=false

-Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true

-Xmx128m


So far, nothing I've done has any affect.


Anyone else have any ideas that I haven't tried yet.


RF


----------



## burger23

guid05059 and RFontenot:


Do either of you have a large amount (let's say 300 or more) of shows saved on multiple hard drives? And if so, are any of the hard drives networked?


I have a similar problem with my XP machine- DVA3 will eventaully load and run fine- takes 15 -20 minutes. My Windows 2000 machines works normally. In an earlier reply in this thread, I outlined what I did. I was on the alpha/beta team and this issue has come up with me before. But we can not routinely duplicate it so we are looking for something in common.


----------



## krkaufman

Quote:

_Originally posted by RFontenot_ I've tried both JVM 1.4.2_04 and 1.4.1_07 [/b]
DVA v3 requires 1.4.2, so 1.4.1_07 is a non-starter. Have you tried one of the previous Java 1.4.2 builds?

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html


----------



## krkaufman

Quote:

_Originally posted by *Bargonaut*_

However, after the installer ran, and I launch DVA I get the error dialog:

*Error migrating version

V3.0 release

null

Backing out changes where possible*


_Originally posted by *gduprey*_

Run DVA V2.1 and check all your storage paths (Import and Local_Guide) in the DVA Properties Dialog, Storage tab. Most likely, at least one of them is invalid and cuasing this (yeah, not the best message - I plan to fix it soon, but so far, it's been the reason 90% of the time it's happened to anyone.
I can vouch for this. I experienced this same error message today, when upgrading my parents to DVA v3.


I had 4 Import and 4 Local_Guide locations, and all but one of each were set as Read-Only. The final straw, though, was that my writable Import and Local_Guide locations were both on the same drive -- an external USB2 drive that was powered off, leaving me with ZERO (null) writable Local_Guide locations.


----------



## burger23

Actually java 1.4.1_07 can be used *IF* the following tag is inserted in the command line: -forcejvm 1.4.1_07


----------



## krkaufman

Quote:

_Originally posted by burger23_
*Actually java 1.4.1_07 can be used IF the following tag is inserted in the command line: -forcejvm 1.4.1_07*
Oh, ok. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RFontenot

I've got maybe a dozen movies saved on a single 160GB SATA disk.


The problem seems to be centered around the DVR Explorer window. If try to move from one DVR to another by clicking on the DVR name, it locks up. If I click on the "+" and expand a DVR's contents, I can move around the various categories and recordings without it locking up. I can even navigate to another DVR if I expand it's contents. As long as I don't click on the DVR name, it seems to work fine.



RF


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by Loren Kruse._
*I am getting the following error message when starting up DVArchive...although DVArchive seems to be working correctly.


ERROR: VELOCITY:: ResourceManager : unable to find resource 'Lib/CustomMacros.vm' in any resource loader.


I checked and I do have that file located under:


C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive\\Templates\\Custom\\Lib\\CustomMacros.vm


Perhaps DVArchive is looking for it elsewhere?*
I'm also getting this message. I saw Gerry's post and downloaded the new .zip file and extracted it into the DVArchive folder (which fixed the webserver problem) but I'm still seeing this error message.


Looking through the folders, this file is located in "C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive\\Templates\\Custom\\Lib\\CustomMacros.vm", but for some reason DVArchive is not finding it.


----------



## Jim800

Ok, finally got the time to get 3.0 loaded and love it so far, although I haven't had time to play with it much. The idea of being able to access from the web outside is totally cool, and I can't wait to see it working.


Unfortunately I've run into a little snag. I suspect there may be instructions somewhere to get me past this, but I haven't been able to find them, so someone please point me in the right direction.


I set up the information for the web server, and when I first saw it the IP address and port was set up correctly. I had to exit DVArchive for some reason and now when I go back in and check the web server page the IP address is listed as 127.0.0.1:8080.


Of course it works fine if I access it from the local machine, but it won't respond when trying to access from anywhere else on the lan. So what do I need to change to get this one fixed? Everything else seems to work fine, just the web server part is having problems.


Thanks for a wonderful program.


Jim



Oh, and where's the donation information, Gerry certainly deserves it.


----------



## freckles

Quote:

_Originally posted by chain777_
*Gerry, you don't have to defend yourself on this. I can't think of a piece of software I've bought (yes, paid $$$ for) that has been as stable or bug-free as DVArchive.*
Please.... the Windows box I run DVArchive on is less stable than DVArchive. When some random application or driver crashes it takes down the whole OS. DVArchive is stable enough.. and because it's Java doesn't take down the OS if it does have problems.


If only Windows could be as stable as Solaris, FreeBSD, Linux... Why does a locked driver in windows eventually kill the machine. This has been a problem since the inception of Windows. Unix handles drivers and memory allocation so much more smoothly. When will developers learn ... Gerry has it right... he writes the app and lets me pick the OS.


Now all I need is more hard drive space for the UltraSparc to give DVArchive it's justice.


----------



## guido5059

I have 5 shows saved on my computer.


I've tried Java 1.4.203 and 1.4.204 both. I'm not sure where you can find older versions of 1.4.2 than that.


I really would like to see this work as 2.1 was a fantastic product and I've been looking forward to 3.0.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by guido5059_
*I have 5 shows saved on my computer.


I've tried Java 1.4.203 and 1.4.204 both. I'm not sure where you can find older versions of 1.4.2 than that.


I really would like to see this work as 2.1 was a fantastic product and I've been looking forward to 3.0.*
There is a link to 1.4.1 right in the CHANGELOG.txt (which I'm confident you have read


----------



## jrgreenman

Quote:

_Originally posted by freckles_
*Please.... the Windows box I run DVArchive on is less stable than DVArchive. It crashes all the time and takes down the whole OS. DVArchive is stable enough.. and because it's Java doesn't take down the OS if it does have problems.*
I think that may have more to do w/ the version of Windows that's running. The Win95/98/Me kernels use cooperative multitasking which requires that all applications cooperate to give up control of the CPU to let other things run. If one app locks up or has a problem while it has the CPU, the whole OS croaks.


Win2K/XP, on the other hand, use a pre-emptive multitasking kernel wherby there OS has an executive process that manages which application gets the CPU. In this model, applications are forcefully swapped out when their slice of CPU time is up.


So even for badly behaved applications, I rarely have trouble keeping my Win2K or XP machines running stably for a month or longer.


Java provides the platform portabilty to run DVA (or anything) anywhere, but I'm not sure any Java app has much to do with the resiliance or stability of an OS per se.


Jace


----------



## guido5059

Gerry,


Please read my posts carefully before coming back with a reply like *"(which I'm confident you have read "*. I said *"I'm not sure where you can find older versions of 1.4.2 than"* the 1.4.2 version I already have installed. I was not asking for a version of Java older than 1.4.2 (ie: 1.4.1); I was asking if anyone knew where I could find an older version of 1.4.2 like 1.4.2_02 or 01.


----------



## Clay Schneider

Quote:

_Originally posted by guido5059_
*Gerry,


Please read my posts carefully before coming back with a reply like "(which I'm confident you have read ". I said "I'm not sure where you can find older versions of 1.4.2 than" the 1.4.2 version I already have installed. I was not asking for a version of Java older than 1.4.2 (ie: 1.4.1); I was asking if anyone knew where I could find an older version of 1.4.2 like 1.4.2_02 or 01.*
I thought the idea was that if 1.4.2 doesn't work, it's likely no version of 1.4.2 will work but 1.4.1 might [and instructions are included to allow a forced startup with 1.4.1].


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by guido5059_
*Gerry,


Please read my posts carefully before coming back with a reply like "(which I'm confident you have read ". I said "I'm not sure where you can find older versions of 1.4.2 than" the 1.4.2 version I already have installed. I was not asking for a version of Java older than 1.4.2 (ie: 1.4.1); I was asking if anyone knew where I could find an older version of 1.4.2 like 1.4.2_02 or 01.*


How about this a a nicer reply. Because, you know, there's no duty on Gerry to even READ your reply, let alone respond to it. The whole catching flys, vinegar and honey thing.



Gerry,


Thanks for the reply. But, what I was really wondering was whether anyone knew where I could find an older version of 1.4.2 like 1.4.2_02 or 01. Seems like a great program though--can't wait to get it working.


----------



## guido5059

No disrespect was intended to Gerry by any measure. I think it's great that he's dedicated so much to the Replay community without asking for anything in return. My post was only to point out that I actually did read the FAQ, release notes, and readme files but still could not find an answer. The reply that was posted to my original query could be taken as rude and my apologies to Gerry if I just misunderstood it.


I've tried Java 1.4.2_04, 1.4.2_03, and Java 1.4.1_07 to no avail. I've deleted my DVArchive.xml file and tried letting DVArchive recreate it. I only have three shows saved on my drive and I tried letting DVArchive "start up" overnight but nothing happened the next morning. I tried the 128 switch and that had no effect. I tried the forcejvm switch for 1.4.1_07 and got an error that the JVM could not be started. I also tried reinstalling DVArchive 2.1 and got an error that I had to run 3.0 because my DVArchive.xml file was modified my a newer version.


Any other suggestions?


----------



## gduprey

Run with debugging on and examine the debug log. Details of how are in the DVA Online FAQ. It'll provide more info on where things rae getitng hung up (possibly)


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by guido5059_
*I have 5 shows saved on my computer.*
I mean to get into a pi$$ing match here... but 5 shows!!! 


Man, I had to just delete 5 shows that were taking up space, and that left me with about 125 or so.


I am not bragging, or think that's a lot (which it is), but I can't remember when I had just "5 shows saved to my computer"... hehe


----------



## IFLYSWA

Quote:

_Originally posted by guido5059_
*The reply that was posted to my original query could be taken as rude and my apologies to Gerry if I just misunderstood it.*
I'm guessing that Gerry used the smiley in an attempt to avoid the rude thing, but I could be wrong.  I can't blame him for trying to at least hint to everyone to try and use the resources provided before hitting the forum with questions (which you definitely did, and thoroughly, I might add).


Randy

(really, really hoping that the answers to my earlier questions weren't overlooked by me in the materials...but I swear I *did* check!!!)


----------



## jrgreenman

/Dr. Phil On

Is it just me or does it seem like the exchange with replayitagain left some bad karma on the board? It just feels like there's a little anxious energy lingering.


We're all friends here. So let's take a deep breath and get back to the place where we assume things like a missing smiley is an oversight and not an insult.

/Dr. Phil off


----------



## freckles

Quote:

_Originally posted by jrgreenman_
*I think that may have more to do w/ the version of Windows that's running.*
[soapbox]

I am running WIndows 2000. It was stable for the first couple of months until I really started using it. Once I started adding applications it became unstable. It's the OS design. It allows applications to muck with settings they should have no business touching. We have 2 Windows XP machines as well. They lose printer settings all the time and just act flaky after about 3 weeks of up time.


I have a Solaris workstation that I use HEAVILY ever day... all day and it has been up for 183 days now. The window manager freaks out occaisionally, all I have to do is log out / in and it's all fixed. Memory leaks are cleared. It's the OS model.


Not quite the same, but I have an OpenBSD server that has been up for over 200 days. They are just stable.


For the most part, I find that many people who consider Win2000 and WinXP stable are fooling themselves because they reboot regularly. Microcomputers are past their infancy. They can be like an appliance. They should be reliable. The OS should be rock solid stable by now. Some are, some aren't.


A good OS and decent application should not corrupt the OS and force a reboot to fix things. I used to be a Novell adminsitrator, that was great. Stability was decent. Then I changed with the wind and started administering Windows Servers until I saw what an incredible waste of time it was, constantly rebooting and patching. Now I work with network systems that have uptimes of over a year and use some form of Unix or Unix-like system on almost every machine I run. It brings inner peace. Ohmmmmmmm. It can be done, but function needs to be placed before profit.


[/soapbox]


Like Gerry.. he is concerned with making a stable and functional product sans cash. Although, a PayPal ID would help so I could send him late night coding munchie cash.


----------



## jrgreenman

Quote:

_Originally posted by freckles_

*Microcomputers are past their infancy. They can be like an appliance. They should be reliable. The OS should be rock solid stable by now.*
*
Totally agree. Profit motive can be a really compromising influence. Just ask Bill Gates. *


----------



## tedler

Gerry,

Is there a way to "hide" channels in the program listings? I have Directv and there is so much useless crap downloaded to the listings, I would like to filter them out (like the Replay does).


Edit: Doh! Forget it, found the option to do it. 


Thanks for your GREAT software!


----------



## MasterK

I was at a wedding all weekend, but I was so happy to see DVA had been released when I checked the board yesterday.



I was able to install it and get it all running in under 5 min. Including setting up my guide stuff.


The schedule conflict function is so cool even on my 4k boxes.


You are a god Gerry!


One small question, and I aplogize if it is on this very long thread. We should start a new but/problem thread with all the thanks and fights.


My digital cable has channels above 1000 that the replay remaps to open spots. DVA however does not have the same mapping. Will that be a problem for a 5k box when it comes to scheduling?


Thanks,


----------



## Lee Thompson

freckles,


NOTE: I'm not even going to talk about the 9x kernel based Windows, including WinME.


Windows XP and 2K stability actually depends largely upon the hardware used and the device drivers talking to that hardware. I've had very very stable Windows boxes that rival Linux/FreeBSD etc uptimes; I've also had Windows boxes that reboot spontaneously. (By the same measure I've also had a FreeBSD machine that would flake out at random too.)


The hardware is key (and the drivers that access that hardware), and if you really look at it, the hardware industry is producing some really flakey crap these days. Why? The push to be faster/better has thrown quality testing out the window and for hardware components that's bad. Frankly I think the hardware industry is a disgrace right now.


I'm not saying Windows doesn't have it's bugs -- it does. Could it be better? Sure. But it's not INHERENTLY unstable.


The comparison is also a bit of apples and oranges... remember is Unix is not a GUI OS. The GUI pieces are add ons that run on top of a very old (over three decades now)/well field tested operating system. (The NT kernel somewhat followed this model but not completely, there is a non GUI 'core' that the GUI runs on top of but that isn't configurable by the end user. )


And that's as far into the OS debate as we should probably go in this thread 


(For the record I like pretty much all OSes*. All OSes have their pluses and minuses. The key is if it runs what you want and you like it, great!)



(* except for MacOS. I haven't tried Mac OS X yet but at the same time, I'm not in a hurry.  My dislike of Apple runs back over 20 years and isn't all that rational and please don't take it seriously. I just really don't want a Mac. If you have Mac and you like it, I'm not going to come after you. Just don't try to sell one to me. )


----------



## Lee Thompson

Quote:

_Originally posted by MasterK_
*One small question, and I aplogize if it is on this very long thread. We should start a new but/problem thread with all the thanks and fights.


My digital cable has channels above 1000 that the replay remaps to open spots. DVA however does not have the same mapping. Will that be a problem for a 5k box when it comes to scheduling?*
No, the remote scheduling protocol doesn't really care about the tuning channel #. It matches the call letters, show title and the time slot itself.


----------



## Clay Schneider

I am getting mail from a friend [dvarchive].


When I remotely schedule a show using the server, it takes OK [whoo-hoo!], but shortly afterward I get an email message that says:


03/24 13:54:53 ERROR: Error preserving auto preservable item -- null


Something I should ignore?


Thanks, Clay


----------



## SeeSpotRun

I'm having a problem with DVArchive 3. I'm running a Windows 2003 server with very little installed on it. I downloaded Java 1.42.03 and installed it. Then did the install for DVArchive. Everything seemed to work at first and it looks like a great program. The problem I have is that after running for a little while (maybe 30 mins), the window for it is all gray and will only minimize or restore. I can not close it except by killing the task. The strange thing is that the program continues to run and works fine except I can not use the GUI. I can play back shows from it and I can access it via the web interface. Any thoughts?


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## doublecheck

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*While I only have my word to offer, I hope it's good enough for you to be comfortable that DVA you see today (and future versions of it) will always be free.*
Well...


It was your word as recently as about the past three months, that claimed source would be provided when v3.0 released.


It was your word explaining that source was not available for v2.1 because it got messed up, and sourceforge couldn't [do something], all they could do was remove the whole thing so they did.


It was your word that you did not have the source for v2.1 any longer. (an "enterprise" developer doesn't keep source for the currently shipping version? Nor for any previous version??? )


I understand that times and circumstances change, which requires changing previous decisions. But why should the current "always free" be any more believable as a promise for the future?


Frankly, it isn't. Times change.


DC


P.S. It would be believable if the source were released under an Open Source compliant license. That way the current version and necessary fixes to keep it operating would be free. Without that, it might as well be smoke.


----------



## GooberedUp

Interesting. Maybe a software conflict?


I've found that when I open up or play a particular AOL AIM game, the PC will, when running DVA, invariably lock up after about 20 minutes or so. The screen goes black first and then the PC is inaccesible until I reboot.


Haven't checked whether DVA is still operational when the screen blacks out.


Now, when I have DVA going, I close out any AIM game session that may be open. Haven't had any more problems since (knock on wood). Although, it's ony been a couple of days.


----------



## Lee Thompson

Quote:

_Originally posted by doublecheck_
*Well...


It was your word as recently as about the past three months, that claimed source would be provided when v3.0 released.


It was your word explaining that source was not available for v2.1 because it got messed up, and sourceforge couldn't [do something], all they could do was remove the whole thing so they did.


It was your word that you did not have the source for v2.1 any longer. (an "enterprise" developer doesn't keep source for the currently shipping version? Nor for any previous version??? )


I understand that times and circumstances change, which requires changing previous decisions. But why should the current "always free" be any more believable as a promise for the future?


Frankly, it isn't. Times change.


DC


P.S. It would be believable if the source were released under an Open Source compliant license. That way the current version and necessary fixes to keep it operating would be free. Without that, it might as well be smoke.*
Yay! Another troll!


----------



## mhargr03

doublecheck,

Are you kidding me? We are all lucky to have DVA available to us at no charge. As is clearly evidenced by many in these forums, people would gladly pay for this program. Times change, circumstances change...why can you not be happy with what you have while you have it? Without Gerry there would be no DVA; I think you should respect his freedom to change his mind on a project that he created and continues to work on seemingly tirelessly at times. What maybe started out as a pet project has clearly grown in features and functionality. Why should his decisions on the future of the product not also change with the circumstances?


----------



## burger23

Hey, DoubleCheck...


You apparently are a real smart guy-- so, why don't you write a product similiar to DVarchive--- only much better, of course. And then YOU could post the code.


Good idea, huh?


----------



## MasterK

Quote:

_Originally posted by doublecheck_
*Well...


It was your word as recently as about the past three months, that claimed source would be provided when v3.0 released.


It was your word explaining that source was not available for v2.1 because it got messed up, and sourceforge couldn't [do something], all they could do was remove the whole thing so they did.


It was your word that you did not have the source for v2.1 any longer. (an "enterprise" developer doesn't keep source for the currently shipping version? Nor for any previous version??? )


I understand that times and circumstances change, which requires changing previous decisions. But why should the current "always free" be any more believable as a promise for the future?


Frankly, it isn't. Times change.


DC


P.S. It would be believable if the source were released under an Open Source compliant license. That way the current version and necessary fixes to keep it operating would be free. Without that, it might as well be smoke.*
You will find an attitute like that is not very welcome around here. Gerry has done tremendous work and if he decides not release code, or even to start charging most of the folks around here would gladly pay!


Do you really expect to get what you want from someone by posting a message with that type of rude a** tone?!?!?!


It's amazing how people have no freaking manners anymore.


If Gerry's word is not enough for you than tough! Last time I checked he wrote the code and you get no say in the matter!


Why don't you go get a TIVO and use their free open source add on soft...

OH wait there is NOTHING like DVA for TIVO!!


OK then you can get a DishPVR and use their great free...

OH wait there is no software like DVA for that either!!


Man my blood pressure is too high, I gotta stop letting imbiciles get to me.


----------



## Rudy

Where'd this guy come from anyway? He's been a member since 2001 but has only two posts -- one of them attacking Gerry?


Unbelievable!


----------



## doublecheck

Quote:

_Originally posted by Rudy_
*Where'd this guy come from anyway? He's been a member since 2001 but has only two posts*
Yeah, it turns out AVSForum deletes your posting history, but not your registration, if you do not log in every 30 days or so. Since I typically only log in when I post, and I typically don't post, I start from zero posts a couple of times per year. Oh well. Nice of you to notice.


Oh, and BTW, 2001 was when I got involved in Tivo hacking. ReplayTV with built in broadband and HTTPFS access was enough to attract my interest. Now I only do either ReplayTV or homebuilt PVR. ReplayTV has a nice advantage since it is a "ready to run" appliance.

Quote:

*-- one of them attacking Gerry?*
Not attacking Gerry. Just reminding him, and you all, of what his word means.


(If you really think that was an attack, I have three words for you -- grow a skin.)


Now I sit back and watch the rest of the knee-jerks.


DC


----------



## YBDBDOO

Quote:

_Originally posted by SeeSpotRun_
*I'm having a problem with DVArchive 3. I'm running a Windows 2003 server with very little installed on it. I downloaded Java 1.42.03 and installed it. Then did the install for DVArchive. Everything seemed to work at first and it looks like a great program. The problem I have is that after running for a little while (maybe 30 mins), the window for it is all gray and will only minimize or restore. I can not close it except by killing the task. The strange thing is that the program continues to run and works fine except I can not use the GUI. I can play back shows from it and I can access it via the web interface. Any thoughts?


-SeeSpotRun*
I am having the same symptom on both of my XP computers running DVA3. This symptom occur after a few show moves and deletes from the computer keyboard of either computer. When one of the computers is down, I can still download from the other, and can also view recordings on any of the Replays while the error is occurring. Essentially, it seems like the keyboard task and video refresh tasks are locked out. It may be related, but I have also observed that it takes "allot" longer for a delete to process than in DVA2.1. I can simulate the error, attempt corrections and report results if anyone would like to provide some instructions.


----------



## MasterK

Quote:

_Originally posted by doublecheck_
*Not attacking Gerry. Just reminding him, and you all, of what his word means.


(If you really think that was an attack, I have three words for you -- grow a skin.)


Now I sit back and watch the rest of the knee-jerks.


DC*
Only one jerk that I can see here.


----------



## Rudy

Good eyes MasterK!


----------



## burger23

YBDBDOO and SeeSpotRun

Have either of you guys attempted to remove 1.4.2 and go back to 1.4.1 using the --forcejvm 1.4.1_07 tag in the DVA command line and attempt to go back to 1.4.1?


This is what I did on my XP machine-- getting better results.


----------



## RFontenot

burger23:


I had posted about this same problem last night. I am able to replicate it at will, but I did find a workaround:

Quote:

The problem seems to be centered around the DVR Explorer window. If try to move from one DVR to another by clicking on the DVR name, it locks up. If I click on the "+" and expand a DVR's contents, I can move around the various categories and recordings without it locking up. I can even navigate to another DVR if I expand it's contents. As long as I don't click on the DVR name, it seems to work fine.
I tried downgrading the 1.4.1_07, which didn't help (BTW, I believe the parameter that must be added is --forcejvm 1.4.1, not --forcejvm 1.4.1_07).


I upgraded back to 1.4.2_04 because it didn't make a difference. I did find that when my screen grayed out, if I left it alone for 15-20 minutes, it would eventually come back. Once it did, it seemed to act normally, and would not lock up.


I also found if I just started the app, and walked away for 15-20 minutes, I could come back and it would work without locking up.


In all cases, even though the window is hosed, the app is still able to serve shows.


RF


----------



## RFontenot

YBDBDOO and SeeSpotRun:


What kind of video cards do you have? I have an ATI AIW Radeon w/latest drivers installed.


I ask because I had problems with DVA 2.1 when it came out because of incompatabilites between certain versions of Java 1.4 and ATI video drivers.


RF


----------



## burger23

1. I could not get --forcejvm 1.4.1 to work- when I added _07 it works fine. Go figure...


2. I looked at your last post- this is occurring on a Windows 2000 machine, correct. If so, I am thoroughly puzzled. While in beta, I had trouble on my 2000 machine, but Gerry made some changes in the final release that resolved my 2000 issues. For testing purposes only, I installed DVA3 in my XP Pro machine-- and as I have discussed elsewhere, I am having some of the long startup issues. And, as you mentioned, if I just leave it alone, DVA will eventually start and function fine.


3. I asked earlier, "Do you have a large amount (let's say 300 or more) of shows saved on multiple hard drives? And if so, are any of the hard drives networked?" Hope we might have something in common here


----------



## Bargonaut

I have seen the gray-screen with both DVA2.1 and 3.0 on WinXP. And, I also have ATI drivers with java1.4.2. Probably nothing to do with DVA, as it comes back eventually.


-BS


----------



## Bobcrane

 http://reservations.sourceforge.net/...#39;t-feed.jpg 

Please Don't Feed the Trolls




Much longer and DVArchive is going to need its own forum! Oh wait......


----------



## RFontenot

burger23:


I added --forcejvm to the shortcut properties. I didn't try it from the command line. Shouldn't make a difference, but you never know. In any case, it appears we both got it to work. I chose to switch back to 1.4.2_04 because, for me, there was no advantage to keep using 1.4.1_07.


I thought somewhere in this thread I had answered your query about my H/D config, but it's probably several pages back by now.


Right now, I've got maybe a dozen old movies and a half dozen home videos on a single, locally attached 160GB SATA drive. I'm in the process of converting all of my 8mm camcorder tapes to MPEG-2 and archiving them to my PC.


So, the answer to both of your questions is no.



RF


----------



## carlson

C'mon guys. It does seem at times that any posts that make mention of DVArchive without the obligatory "Gerry's a god and DVArchive is the best thing since sliced bread!" are thoroughly stomped on.


If this forum was Gerry's, and he wanted to keep it a lovefest, it would certainly be his right to do so. But it seems to me that one should be able to come to the AVS Forum and discuss pros *and cons* of all things replaytv, including DVArchive.


Just my $0.02.


----------



## Lee Thompson

There's a difference between lovefest, reporting/asking about issues and downright disrepect.


----------



## burger23

RFontenot
Quote:

I thought somewhere in this thread I had answered your query about my H/D config, but it's probably several pages back by now.
By golly, I do recall now that you did mention that  Sorry...


And we are nowhere closer to solving the long start-up issues on a very small minority of machines.


Time will tell-- maybe graphics? Who knows- On my Windows XP machine I have NVIDIA GeForce 4MX 440 with the latest drivers installed.


----------



## Lee Thompson

There are a couple possiblities:


It might be slow if you have disc caching disabled in Windows on the drive. (This is mostly write operations tho but could be affected by the swap file as well.)


If you run VirtualDub you might want to run the 'proxyoff.reg' and reboot. There's an issue there that causes a number of problems.


Have you tried willing the machine to run faster?


----------



## SeeSpotRun

Quote:

_Originally posted by RFontenot_
*YBDBDOO and SeeSpotRun:


What kind of video cards do you have? I have an ATI AIW Radeon w/latest drivers installed.


I ask because I had problems with DVA 2.1 when it came out because of incompatabilites between certain versions of Java 1.4 and ATI video drivers.


RF*
I have an ATI Rage XL PCI video card. The computer is a Dell Power Edge 500 SC running Windows 2003. Since this is a new install, there are only 2 shows saved. This computer has three 40 gig hard drives and one 20 gig drive. For now, DVArchive is only using one of the drives but I eventual plan is to span the 3 drives.


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## RFontenot

I think most people with real world experience in any technology field would agree that Gerry has done a fantastic job. It's the inexperienced, the wanna-bes, and the "tried but couldn't hack it" types that seem to write the most disrepectful posts.


A good case in point is replayitagain. His posts are clearly condescending, and his comment that "Not many commercial software releases have integral parts of the program missing, or still include debugging code that prohibits functionality. ", proves he has no experience with the pressures involved with coding commercial software.


I support commerical software IRL, and almost all new x.0 releases have integral parts missing, and most still include debugging code. It's the nature of the beast. Most of those problems get ironed out with the x.0.1, or x.1 release, which usually follows quite quickly.


I think most companies would love to have someone with Gerry's chops working for them, and would be estatic if a new x.0 release went out the door as clean as DVA 3.0.


RF


----------



## RFontenot

burger23, SeeSpotRun


What version of DirectX are you running? I'm using 9.


RF


----------



## burger23

I do not believe I run DirectX. I believe it is used for gaming--sorry, I'm too oooold for gaming!!!!


----------



## RFontenot

I think most new video cards require DirectX now, and if you are using XP, it think it's installed by default. Type "dxdiag" from the command line and see what pops up.


Someone wanted to know where to go to download older versions of Java:


http://java.sun.com/products/archive/index.html 



RF


----------



## burger23

Right you are-- I have 8.1 installed!


----------



## shawnharper

JenEric -


Thanks SO MUCH for the SMTP authentication "tutorial."


Gerry -


This kicks ass! Thanks!


----------



## SeeSpotRun

Quote:

_Originally posted by RFontenot_
*burger23, SeeSpotRun


What version of DirectX are you running? I'm using 9.


RF*
I have DirectX 8.1 also (which is what came with Windows Server 2003).


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## RFontenot

No commonality yet. Fortunately, I can reproduce the problem at will, so I'll try enabling debug mode and see what I can find.


RF


----------



## Namuna

First off, I give my unreserved Kudos for this most excellent achievement of DV3.0!


My question/issue...

I'm running Win2k SP4, Replay 5040, DV3.0, JRE1.4.2.03


I apologize ahead of time for this, as it seems a simple thing but I just CAN'T find it and have tried searching within this thread and can't find it.


...How do I cancel a scheduled show in DV3? I can easily enough right-click and choose to schedule, but there's no option to delete the ones that are scheduled.


I've got conflicts and need to reschedule some of the shows so as to resolve the conflict, but I have no option to delete a show. I could just go to the 5040 directly and navigate to the shows and delete, but doing everything through DV3.0 would be SOOOoooo much better/easier.


Thanks much!


----------



## burger23

Sorry--- you must go to the RTV to cancel.


----------



## Lee Thompson

Namuna,


Unfortunately there is no protocol for remotely deleting a ReplayChannel. Once something has been recorded there IS a commend to delete that recording (and in the case of non recurring ReplayChannels, this will delete the ReplayChannel as well).


----------



## diverjones

Wish I could take advantate of the daily emails of conflicts, however, my SMTP server requires me to sign in with username and password before email will be sent. Apparently this is not possible at the present? Still a Great program and finally a way to schedule recording in real time from the other side of the world


----------



## burger23

See JenEric Post #218 in this thread and download complete instructions on how to do this


----------



## diverjones

Thanks Burger for the "Heads Up" and in fact after skimming this thread, I had totally missed number 218. However, I do not use XP Pro and use CP Home Edition which does not include an SMTP server. Thanks again.


Dennis


----------



## Namuna

Quote:

_Originally posted by burger23_
*Sorry--- you must go to the RTV to cancel.*
Darn. Oh well, at least now I can stop trying to get something that isn't there to work.


Thanks.


----------



## SeeSpotRun

This morning I went to check on my DVArchive 3 / Windows 2003 box. I clicked on the DVArchive window, it opened up and seemed to still be working. I rebooted last night and only had DVArchive running. I then opened up Windows Explorer and my computer locked up. This is on a computer that has been working fine for a few months with out a reboot until now.


-SeeSpotRun


Edit: I let the system keep running it sort of came back. It isn't totally locked up but it has slowed down to a crawl, to the point where the mouse only moves an inch or so every few seconds.


----------



## RFontenot

I found the what causes my installation of DVA 3.0 to lock up and display only a grey window.


The debug log is showing that while the window is greyed out, DVA is constantly opening HTTP connections to my DVR with photos and reading each .JPG. Given the hundreds of photos I have on that DVR, it doesn't surprise me that it takes 15-20 minutes to read in each one.


I am able to prevent the lockup and grey window by modifying DVArchive Properties|Photos|Photo Directory Refresh Options


The default option is: "Once, When DVArchive Discovers R"


I changed it to "Only when ReplayTV is Manually Re"


The full text is truncated in DVA, so I can't read the rest of the option text, but selecting the manual setting solves the problem.


I have to do this quick as once DVA GUI locks up, I can't save the settings. I supposed I could edit the XML files directly though.


I suspect the photo refresh thread is somehow getting priority over the threads which service the GUI, but not the threads which serve shows.



RF


----------



## Bigjohns

As neither of my RTV's have photo partitions, this is not the cause of my condition... however, DVA was up yesterday when I went to bed... it's GREY BOX now.


John


----------



## diverjones

I have two problems with the new version of DV Archive.


1) Its been stated in this thread once but it is NOT isolated to one person. While scheduling shows on the program its self I have no problems, however, the web server is not functioning properly. a) Scheduling shows via website produces listings on individual machines which DO NOT have any days selected therefore nothing will record. b) While scheduling a show on my bedroom 5040 ONE replay channel is created which has no days, and when scheduling shows to record on my Den 5080 every SINGE scheduling produces TWO channels on my Den unit and BOTH have no days selected, even though they were selected before I used the schedule or record button on the web server interface.


2)Channel line up. I have both Analog Cable AND Directv. I set channels up correctly...1 listing for Directv National and one for my local stations. I set an offset of 1000 for my local channels so they correspond to channels on my Den unit and they fairly represent my ReplayTV listing.....On the DEN Unit. My problem with this is that my Bedroom unit does not have Directv ONLY ANALOG CABLE. This means that instead of having a Channel listing of 1005 on my Den unit, the same channel is represented as 5 on my bedroom unit because it has NO offset. The problem here is that should a conflict occur OR should I just elect to record a cable show I will HAVE to schedule the show on ONLY THE DEN UNIT because I have no channel representation for plain cable as all cable channels are offset by 1000 and my Bedroom unit does not have channel 1005 only 5


----------



## aww

Any chance of releasing the jar file without scrambled classes so people can put professional looking/behaving and native user interfaces on this?


----------



## Rudy

Quote:

_Originally posted by doublecheck_
*Yeah, it turns out AVSForum deletes your posting history, but not your registration, if you do not log in every 30 days or so. Since I typically only log in when I post, and I typically don't post, I start from zero posts a couple of times per year. Oh well. Nice of you to notice.

DC*
Oh really? Can anyone else confirm this?


Why don't any of your many posts show up when a search is done on your user name? (either in the live database or in the archive)


I was under the impression that when something on these forums is archived, it is preserved and contains all posts -- not just posts from people who log on frequently.


Maybe we can "doublecheck" to see what's happening here...


----------



## jdn

Has anyone streamed shows over the internet to a remote PC? Can it be done?


----------



## SeeSpotRun

I do have a 1 Gig photo partition on all my units but only 1 has any pictures (4 or 5 maybe), so I don't think that is the cause of my "gray screen of sleep" (GSOS to coin a new term).


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## fubie

Ok, this is a bit strange.


I've had DVA3 setup since 3/21. Everything has been pretty great. My TV listings have been updating nightly without a hitch untill last night.


I'm on DirecTV. I went thru and hid all of the channels I don't use. Today I look and my channel lineup is completly wrong. Normally my channels start with 4,6,12,18.......


Today all of those channels are missing. As a matter of fact all of the channels I kept are now missing and only the hidden channels are showing. I opened the hide channels box and my normal channels are missing from there to! My zip & provider are still fine.


Has anyone else seen this???


Can I easily restore my normal lineup?


Thanks much guys.


----------



## MasterK

Quote:

_Originally posted by carlson_
*C'mon guys. It does seem at times that any posts that make mention of DVArchive without the obligatory "Gerry's a god and DVArchive is the best thing since sliced bread!" are thoroughly stomped on.


If this forum was Gerry's, and he wanted to keep it a lovefest, it would certainly be his right to do so. But it seems to me that one should be able to come to the AVS Forum and discuss pros and cons of all things replaytv, including DVArchive.


Just my $0.02. *
That is not true, there is lots of good bug discussion, but when someone gets really rude, or makes their post persoanl about Gerry, then yes those folks will be stomped.


Any negative discussion would be embraced as long as it was not rude. I have seen good folks stop working on free projects because the negative whiners were stonger than the folks that liked the project.


Many folks around here are determined to not allow the negative voices here stand without response.


----------



## replayitagain

Quote:

_Originally posted by RFontenot_
*almost all new x.0 releases have integral parts missing,*
Well, that's just simply not true. The last step in good beta testing and QA procedures is that the code is checked *again* after all of the bugs found in the initial rounds of beta testing have been fixed. If something is found that is still out of place, it's fixed and beta tested again. Now, there may still be hidden bugs that nobody's run across yet, but a good software release will never be missing pieces of the program!
Quote:

*and most still include debugging code.*
Sure, but not code that prohibits functionality. Again, that is exactly the sort of thing that is caught by good QA procedures.
Quote:

*I think most companies ... would be estatic if a new x.0 release went out the door as clean as DVA 3.0.*
Where are these companies you speak of? I would *love* to work for a software company that didn't require me to test, test, and retest to make sure that we produce a quality product - it's really a pain in the ass!


----------



## burger23

RFontenot, SeeSpotRun

I made the changes recommened in post #301 above. It now takes 7-8 minutes for XP to display, 1-2 minutes for Win2000.


Little, if any, change


----------



## Lee Thompson

Quote:

_Originally posted by replayitagain_
*Where are these companies you speak of? I would *love* to work for a software company that didn't require me to test, test, and retest to make sure that we produce a quality product - it's really a pain in the ass!*
You are too funny. A number of software companies give marketing so much power you're lucky if you're given 2 weeks to test stuff...


If you're really working at a software company that takes testing that seriously --- don't ever leave --- but I suspect you're just out of school and haven't had the reality of things hit you yet.


Too funny.


----------



## rherbert

Quote:

_Originally posted by MasterK_
*Any negative discussion would be embraced as long as it was not rude. I have seen good folks stop working on free projects because the negative whiners were stonger than the folks that liked the project.*
Well, that's not entirely true - someone criticized not releasing the source for version 3.0, and was summarily slammed. It's entirely Gerry's choice whether or not to release the source (assuming that any authors of any patches he applied to previous versions also agree to this). The poster was making the point that Gerry had originally said that source would be available and now it is not. I do not know if this is true, but nobody refuted that part of the statement.


v2.1 was released under the GPL. From what I've read, while v2.1 was being distributed under a GPL license, the source was available. It's entirely permissible for Gerry to re-release v2.1 under a different license and not provide the source, but anyone who does still have the v2.1 GPL source can continue to distribute it under the GPL. (Does anyone still have it? I tried looking for once to figure out how to interface with the ReplayTV for a program I was writing myself.) There is a paragraph in the GPL about how the source should be available for three years, but I believe that only applies if you weren't originally distributing the source with the binaries.


If Gerry doesn't merge other people's patches into his tree (or requires the patches to be released as public domain), then there still would be no issue with Gerry selling a version of DVArchive to another company to integrate with their product under a dfferent license. But since he doesn't appear to be trying to make money off of DVArchive, I don't really understand the reluctance to release the source. It'd help protect against DVArchive becoming abandonware, and people could hack in their own features that may also be useful to the community at large. But it's Gerry's decision.


----------



## zabolots

Quote:

_Originally posted by RFontenot_
*I found the what causes my installation of DVA 3.0 to lock up and display only a grey window.


The debug log is showing that while the window is greyed out, DVA is constantly opening HTTP connections to my DVR with photos and reading each .JPG. Given the hundreds of photos I have on that DVR, it doesn't surprise me that it takes 15-20 minutes to read in each one.


I am able to prevent the lockup and grey window by modifying DVArchive Properties|Photos|Photo Directory Refresh Options


The default option is: "Once, When DVArchive Discovers R"


I changed it to "Only when ReplayTV is Manually Re"
*
I had this problem as well but I don't think it it related to the photo partitions. Both of my units have 1GB partitions with no files on them so I highly doubt that it was related to DVA grabbing photo info off the unit.


I was able to restore DVA to functional status by killing javaw.exe, deleting the DVA tv listings XML file (can't remember the exact name of the top of my head) and restarting DVA. Everything was back to normal after that.


Based on the above, I'd say that the "grey window syndrome" is somehow related to the TV listings feature.


Can anyone confirm whether or not the problem has been encounted on an install of DVA which has the TV listings disabled?


Scott


----------



## MasterK

Quote:

_Originally posted by rherbert_
*Well, that's not entirely true - someone criticized not releasing the source for version 3.0, and was summarily slammed.*
Why are you posting this? Go re-read the post in question. He was slammed because he was not simply critical but QUITE RUDE in doing so.


He as much as called Gerry a liar and that is just rude.


You know it's possible for someone to be honest and say what they mean but be forced to go back on those statements when circumstances change. It was Gerry's code to GPL, it's his code to close again and slamming him for making those decisions will not make anyone a friend around here. If you think that is unfair I'm sorry but I doubt you will get folks around here to agree.


Heck no one has slammed us yet for beating this poor horse to death


----------



## BaysideBas

Quote:

_Originally posted by MasterK_
*


He as much as called Gerry a liar and that is just rude.

*
Hear, Hear! Doesn't he know only presidential candidates can call people liars and get away with it?


----------



## rherbert

Quote:

_Originally posted by MasterK_
*He as much as called Gerry a liar and that is just rude.


You know it's possible for someone to be honest and say what they mean but be forced to go back on those statements when circumstances change.*
Which is exactly what the poster was saying - how do we know it will always be free? We thought that we'd always have the source. I'm not trying to be rude or imply that Gerry is a liar. He (apparently) changed his mind (although I haven't found any posts where HE said he would release the 3.0 source, although I've found numerous other people saying that he would).

Quote:

*It was Gerry's code to GPL, it's his code to close again and slamming him for making those decisions will not make anyone a friend around here. If you think that is unfair I'm sorry but I doubt you will get folks around here to agree.*
I'm not slamming Gerry's decisions. The other poster may have been, but I don't know how he could have raised the question WITHOUT being considered rude.


I am saying, though, that I don't understand Gerry's reasoning for not releasing the source. As the copyright holder, he can release a GPL version to the public, and if approached by a company, release the same exact version (minus any GPL statements) for a fee under a license his lawyer wrote. There would then be no cause for GPL concerns for that company.


However, if it was released under the GPL, that would mean that the program binary could be used commercially, which is forbidden under the current license. The definition of commercial is a little fuzzy, though - if a DJ uses a ReplayTV to record shows and play back sound clips on his morning show, is that considered commercial? If I videotape a wedding, record it on my ReplayTV, then transfer it to my PC with DVArchive and burn a DVD that I sell to the couple (or include it as a part of a photographer package), is that commercial? Are these sort of uses of DVArchive what Gerry intends to prevent (or profit from) by not releasing it under the GPL? If so, I would understand that explanation more than the "viral GPL" concerns.



. . . and I just want to reiterate that my intent is not to attack Gerry or even make him answer these questions. (Although... I suppose I would like an answer to the wedding one, since was planning to do that for a friend's wedding and they gave me money even though I intended to do it for free... Hey, that gives me an idea. All these people who want to send him money through PayPal should ask for commercial licenses.  ) I love DVArchive, and I use it as THE major selling point for advocating ReplayTVs. And since I've referred two new buyers, which made me 20 bucks (I told them I'd give them a $5 kickback), you could say that I'm using DVArchive commercially...


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by jdn_
*Has anyone streamed shows over the internet to a remote PC? Can it be done?*
Quote:

_Originally posted by rherbert_
*...and people could hack in their own features that may also be useful to the community at large. But it's Gerry's decision.*
There's your answer!


----------



## rherbert

Quote:

_Originally posted by jdn_
*Has anyone streamed shows over the internet to a remote PC? Can it be done?*
You'd have to have a FAST Internet connection. You'd need to be able to transfer, at a minimum, 1GB per hour for standard quality:


1GB/hour = 1,024 megabytes / 3,600 seconds = 8,192 megabits / 3,600 seconds = 2.28 megabits/sec.


Some cable modem users are lucky enough to be able to download 3.0mbps, but even then, that's the absolute limit - in real life, they probably wouldn't be able to sustain even 2.28mbps. And that's assuming that the person sending the stream has a dedicated line that's as least as fast as two T-1s - most upload caps are an order of magnitude slower than this.


----------



## jslaff

Gerry,


This new version is awesome. Only problem I've encounted is a screen painting issue. Someone wrote in with a similar problem on the DVArchive forum as "invisible fonts."


I'm running DVA 3 on XP/SP1 with an Nvidia FX 5200 video card.


I've switched Java versions a number of times--various versiosns of 1.4.2, versions of 1.4.1 with the forcejvm switch, even 1.5.0 beta and the 1.4.2 sdk-- but no luck. Resizing windows fixed some errors, but not the ones in dialog boxes--the fonts start halfway up the box and disappear above it.


I've even downgraded my video drivers--again, nothing.


It works flawlessly, by the way, except for this font issue.


Jerry


----------



## xstrym

Is that where the font color matches the button's color? Cuz I was havin' that on 2.1 for the final days before I upped to 3.0. And like a wave of a magic wand... 3.0 fixed that for me.


Gerry, you nutty wizard you!


----------



## gduprey

FYI - I've not gone dark here. Just a few things happening in my life very recently. I expect to have them sorted out soon. I am working on a patch release to DVA, but recent events may push that a few more days out. I don't have a solution to all issues listed here, but for the most part, I've noted them and doing what I can for the patch release.


----------



## fubie

Gerry,


I really hope everything is ok.... We'll all wait as long as it take you to get everthing back to normal.. Real Life allways kicks in at the worst time!


Good luck!


----------



## smckean

Quote:

Based on the above, I'd say that the "grey window syndrome" is somehow related to the TV listings feature.
I was on the beta team (I have been out of town for a week only to find v3 released and 18 pages of msgs in this thread!).


I had several "DVA lock up" problems -- however, I never called them "lock up" since DVA never locked up, it just took a LONG time to complete processing. Folks are being impatient here and not taking the time to distingish true symtoms.


Be that as it may, I agree with the poster I quote above. In my experience with v3, turn off TV Lisings (and why not all the other fancy new features too) and try to get v3 running. You will need to delete the DVA_TV.xml file too.


As posted elsewhere, I too found that photos can slow things down. Turn all those options off too as someone above suggested. Look around your system for "stray" DVA related files and clean stuff up. I will assume folks are reading the docs.


K.I.S.S. is normally the answer. Turn everything off you can and then enable them one at a tiime. And be patient; DVA may take 30 minutes or more to complete its startup until you succeed in clearing out whatever is wrong.


BTW, there may still be a problem in DVA in this area I don't know, but I can tell you that it is possible to have the slow down and/or grey screen problems go away......I did it a couple of times during the beta. DVA3 is now working on my W2K system like a champ -- It's been running flawlessly for 6 or 7 days non-stop.


----------



## SeeSpotRun

Quote:

_Originally posted by smckean_
*I had several "DVA lock up" problems -- however, I never called them "lock up" since DVA never locked up, it just took a LONG time to complete processing. Folks are being impatient here and not taking the time to distingish true symtoms.*
I was one of the people having the gray screen "lock up" problems. I never said that the program was locked, I said that the gui was all gray and I couldn't do anything with it. I also added that the program worked fine for remote web access and streaming. I did let it sit like that overnight and in the morning it was still at the same gray screen.


On a different note, how come the default download speed to transfer shows to DVA is about 1/2 that of the previous DVA version? (Maybe I missed that part in the release notes.)


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## smckean

I was only making an observation for those who DID use the term "lock up" -- which I presume from your comments you never did.


You will see in the last paragraph of my post that I make a distinction btwn "slow down" (which is what I think "lock up" really is), and "grey screen" (which I suspect has been called by some "lock up").


----------



## rherbert

Quote:

_Originally posted by SeeSpotRun_
*On a different note, how come the default download speed to transfer shows to DVA is about 1/2 that of the previous DVA version? (Maybe I missed that part in the release notes.)*
"DVArchive now defaults downloads to 1 at a time at 300KB/sec for *new* DVA users. Existing users should see no change to their settings. This fits in better as most folks seem to have 5xxx series units these days and they need a lower default. 4xxx series users (and adventurous 5xxx users) can up those defaults, as before."


----------



## smckean

This text was accidentaly initially posted as a new thread in the Replay AVS forum under the title....


"To the DVA Whiners"


---------------------------------------------------


I'm always amazed at the attitude and position some people take in a forum like this. Frankly, I normally come to the conclusion that these posters are young, inexperienced in life, consider themselves God's gift to programming, and are deeply insecure in some way.


But anyway, I just want to agree with those who have said "if you think it is such a crappy piece of software, write your own and let's see *your* stuff....."


And then there is all this flack about open source. My God, this concept is becoming like a religion out there in PC-land. As if others have a *right* to the code someone has created (MP3's and the musician anyone?). I have little doubt that all the self-righteous talk about "....you promised me the source..." comes from folks who have plans of their own for the code (perhaps even illegal use) rather than the high morale ground they attempt to claim. Gerry can take his source code and shove it into some dark place if he likes -- regardless of ANY considerations.


Lastly, I want to say that I have "worked with" Gerry for 2 years+ now. I've had probably hundreds of interchanges with him. Although I've never met the man, I have found him to be one of the most straight-forward, honest, fair, dedicated persons I'd ever hope to meet. In fact, I'd bet my right arm on it.


----------



## rf75

To Gerry:


I am dazzled by DVA 3 and I'm tempted to send you some cash. I can imagine the time put into this (and making a Java app look pretty, too: awesome).


To everyone else: is there some way to pass the hat and send Gerry some green, given how much capability this program gives us? Or would that tempt him to take the program into the shareware realm


----------



## Rudy

We've all begged Gerry to set up a PayPal donation address. It's up to him whether or not he'll ever do something like that.


He truly deserves something for his troubles but hey, maybe he hit the lottery or something and doesn't need the money!


On the other hand, maybe he's working out a bigger deal with DNNA to license the software? If so, go get 'em Gerry!!


----------



## smckean

Quote:

I am dazzled by DVA 3 and I'm tempted to send you some cash.
This has come up several times in the past. Gerry consistently rejects (very politely and with appreciation ) any offers of money.


I do believe he once said folks could send money to some charity he favors if they liked.........but I'm unsure of that.


(Now, if we could find a way to send him $50,000 to $100,000 in one fell swoop, we *might* get him to take it. However, the process to pass such a hat will not be easy  )


----------



## Joe McKeown

I've noticed that there seems to be a trend in the posts where those who claim to know about "HOW enterprise-class deliveries are handled", seem to have wildly different views than those who claim to have worked as actual developers on enterprise-class packages. As a developer myself, I could tell some whopper stories... I suspect some of those accusing DVA3 of being less than it should be are either viewing enterprise development from the marketing side of the house, or have just recently gotten their diploma, and havn't yet opened their puppy-dog eyes in this little place I call "the real world" (no reference to MTV) Of course we developers tend to have clouded vision over our employers.


That said, DVA3 is not enterprise-class. Most enterprise-class deliveries couldn't hold a candle to DVA.


I admit I was starting to feel like there was no way 3.0 could live up the hype, It was (forgive the term) vaporware for so long I figured there was no way it could be worth the wait. Well, my public and sincere apologies to Gerry! It lived up to the hype and then some! Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou.



My only problem is that I've been using DVA2.1 for such a long time, I feel somewhat guilty over how fast I ditched it. Oh well, I'll get over it!

Thanks again Gerry!


----------



## smckean

Quote:

My only problem is that I've been using DVA2.1 for such a long time, I feel somewhat guilty over how fast I ditched it.
LOL!!!!!


I'm a bit long in the tooth now, but your comment makes me think of the few lucky times in my life when I met a new and even more goreous chick (that word should date me).


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by rf75_
*To Gerry:


I am dazzled by DVA 3 and I'm tempted to send you some cash. I can imagine the time put into this (and making a Java app look pretty, too: awesome).


To everyone else: is there some way to pass the hat and send Gerry some green, given how much capability this program gives us? Or would that tempt him to take the program into the shareware realm *
Well, considering Gerry is already getting bashed by some disrespectful users for software that is provided absolutely free of charge (i.e. no obligation to the end users) I can't blame him for not wanting to accept donations. That would only further the notion for these users that Gerry somehow "owes" them something.


----------



## joe221

Still lovin' 3.0....


I've discovered a problem that roots to me but would like to know a work around just the same, if it's possible.

I was having shut down porblems a while ago with XP Pro and used a freeware utility to alter the shut down to just kill the programs on the way down. It's rude but solved that problem.

DVA doesn't seem to like this and complains on the reebot that a file was not right and may (unlikely) be damaged. It then stops and waits for an "OK" button to be pressed. That stops the booting process until I press OK. Is there away to stop that pop up? I am willing to take the risk, I just don't need the warning every time. Eventually I'll rebuild XP and all will be fine in the world again (for at least a week) and won't use that type of utility again. (But I like freeware utilities!)


Thanks Gerry!


----------



## smckean

No, you can't stop the popup.


It only occurs if DVA is stopped abnormally (which your utility must be doing).


There is a semiphore file in your home directory (_dvarchive_.run) while DVA runs that controls this. If you don't mind forefiting the protections Gerry designed in with that semiphore file, you *could* set up a batch file for starting DVA that looks for and then deletes the semiphore file before starting DVA.


----------



## Joe McKeown

Quote:

your comment makes me think of the few lucky times in my life when I met a new and even more goreous chick (that word should date me).
...and you felt GUILTY -- You fool!!!


Ok, now I'm in trouble...


----------



## Clay Schneider

Gerry -


Looks like there might be an 'off by one' problem. I just forced a guide update [7 days] and April 1 shows up as 'No program info' for anything.


Or is that an April 1 surprise... 


Clay


[hang in there...]


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by Clay Schneider_
*Looks like there might be an 'off by one' problem. I just forced a guide update [7 days] and April 1 shows up as 'No program info' for anything.*
Just a matter of perspective. Check earlier in the day on the 1st and you'll probably see some listings. I ask for a certain number of days, but the returned data is usually not on "days count from midnight" counts, but some offset from the time you request it.


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Just a matter of perspective. Check earlier in the day on the 1st and you'll probably see some listings. I ask for a certain number of days, but the returned data is usually not on "days count from midnight" counts, but some offset from the time you request it.*
Gerry,


The rns also reponds for a day in GMT not LT, so this could also be the issue.



-kjac


----------



## gduprey

Yep - all depends on the local time zone in terms of when the end of listings appears. Seems like a minor item though -- if someone really wants one more day than they get, they can just bump the number up


----------



## rherbert

Quote:

_Originally posted by rherbert_
*However, if it was released under the GPL, that would mean that the program binary could be used commercially, which is forbidden under the current license. The definition of commercial is a little fuzzy, though - if a DJ uses a ReplayTV to record shows and play back sound clips on his morning show, is that considered commercial? If I videotape a wedding, record it on my ReplayTV, then transfer it to my PC with DVArchive and burn a DVD that I sell to the couple (or include it as a part of a photographer package), is that commercial? Are these sort of uses of DVArchive what Gerry intends to prevent (or profit from) by not releasing it under the GPL? If so, I would understand that explanation more than the "viral GPL" concerns.*
Well, I was trying to find a license on the website while I was at work, not realizing that it's included with the DVArchive distribution:
Quote:

_From the DVArchive license:_

COMMERCIAL use is considered selling DVArchive, distributing DVArchive along

with your product or products (even if you are not charging for DVArchive as

part of the product cost), making DVArchive available via other means that

make it appear DVArchive is related to or connected to your product or

organization (selling a product that DVArchive can use and providing a

download on your website for client/customer use) or any other use where the

inclusion or distribution of DVArchive by you or your organization is in any

way related to a product your organization or related organizations market or

sell.
When I first read that, it looked like DNNA wouldn't be allowed to use it internally for testing ReplayTV software, but on a second read, it looks like he's only referring to including DVArchive with a product.
Quote:

*I love DVArchive, and I use it as THE major selling point for advocating ReplayTVs. And since I've referred two new buyers, which made me 20 bucks (I told them I'd give them a $5 kickback), you could say that I'm using DVArchive commercially... *
. . . although perhaps this still qualifies at commercial use. 



And back to the source code side, this text appears in the license:

Quote:

2. You may apply bug fixes, portability fixes and other modifications derived

from the Public Domain or from the Copyright Holder. A Package modified in

such a way shall still be considered the Standard Version.


3. You may otherwise modify your copy of this Package in any way for

NON-COMMERCIAL use ONLY, provided that you insert a prominent notice in

each changed file stating how and when you changed that file, and provided

that you do at least ONE of the following:


a) place your modifications in the Public Domain or otherwise make them

Freely Available, such as by posting said modifications to Usenet or an

equivalent medium, or placing the modifications on a major archive site

such as ftp.uu.net, or by allowing the Copyright Holder to include your

modifications in the Standard Version of the Package.


b) use the modified Package only within your household


c) rename any non-standard executables so the names do not conflict with

standard executables, which must also be provided, and provide a

separate manual page for each non-standard executable that clearly

documents how it differs from the Standard Version.


d) make other distribution arrangements with the Copyright Holder.


4. You may distribute the programs of this Package in object code or

executable form for NON-COMMERCIAL USE, provided that you do at least ONE

of the following:


a) distribute a Standard Version of the executables and library files,

together with instructions (in the manual page or equivalent) on where

to get the Standard Version.


b) accompany any non-standard executables with their corresponding

Standard Version executables, giving the non-standard executables

non-standard names, and clearly documenting the differences in manual

pages (or equivalent), together with instructions on where to get the

Standard Version.


c) make other distribution arrangements with the Copyright Holder.
This makes it looks like source code will be available, although not under the GPL. It's entirely possible that this is just left over from when he was still planning on releasing the source and not in any way indicative of what may happen in the future.


In addition to keeping companies from stealing DVArchive to add value to their products, the lack of source may be due to DNNA proprietary information being included in DVArchive. For example, if DNNA gave him the specs on the channel guide format or showed him how to fix the play-two-shows-from-DVArchive-causes-the-ReplayTV-to-crash bug (or even gave him a patch), he may have had to agree to an NDA that wouldn't allow him to reveal that he had signed an NDA, which would prevent him from releasing the source or even telling why he won't release the source.



I'm not trying to whine about the lack of source. But it was "feature" that we had that was taken away. I don't know what "illegal things" you'd think people would do with the source, but I can think of two perfectly good reasons to have it:


1) I can change the code on my own. I can try to fix bugs, which takes some burden off Gerry. I can implement my own features, which makes DVArchive more useful to me and possibly to the community at large if I released those changes. And even if nobody but me finds these features useful, I can still put them in my own version.


Having the source available lets me build on the success of giants (Gerry). Look at the two big new features in 3.0 - the TV schedule and the built-in webserver. I'm sure adding these features to DVArchive were a lot of work, but building something that's easy to set up and use for either of these separately from DVArchive would be even harder. Look at ReplayGuide - it's a great program, but due to the requirement to have a database and a webserver, it was fairly hard to set up. DVArchive's version will be much more widespread because of how easy it is to use.


2) Lacking ICDs for interfacing with the ReplayTV, the DVArchive code would be a great reference for figuring out how to write other programs to interact with your ReplayTV. When I wrote RTV xRemote, I tried finding the DVArchive code to figure how how to send button presses to the ReplayTV. I eventually found it elsewhere, but there's a wealth of information in the DVArchive source on how to do more complicated things. For example, ReplayGuide could figure out how to pull the channel guide down from DNNA servers like DVArchive does now, eliminating the need to use xmltv.


DVArchive is a great tool, but it's not the end-all tool that's all everyone will ever want to use with their ReplayTV. There's still a place for ReplayGuide, and RTVtools, and WiRNS, and RTVrc, and ReplayPC. All of these projects could benefit from access to DVArchive's source code - and it's entirely possible that DVArchive has benefitted from their source being available.



I think this is the end of what I'm going to say about having the source available. I'm not trying to whine, and I'm not trying to be ungrateful. There are benefits to having the source available, so I expressed my disappointment that it wouldn't be available. People responded complaining that I'm being self-righteous. So I responded to explain why I would like the source to be available. Maybe Gerry will read it and change his mind, maybe not. But I'm not going to bug him about it. (Well, any more than I already have.)


----------



## moyekj

Hi Gerry, here's another issue related to "Upcoming Shows". It looks like the at-or-around concept or 1-slot-removed rule for Show-based (recurring) channels is not implemented when DVA builds the "Upcoming Shows" list. In case it's not clear what I'm referring to here's a specific example:


My wife setup a show-based (recurring) channel:

Title: Kathy Griffin: The D-List

Channel: 55 (BRAVOP)

Time: 1:00am

Duration: 1 hour

Days of Week: All (Sun-Sat)


The show aired this morning at 1:00 am - DVA correctly listed that one as expected.


The show is scheduled to air Friday night 11:00pm-12:00am on BRAVOP. The show following it is a 2-hour show called Waiting for Guffman. So obviously this falls withing the 1-slot-removed rule and will be recorded by RTV (the RTV channel guide confirms this will record with double solid dots, as does replaySchedule).


Not a big issue in the grand scheme of things but worth consideration to implement a more accurate "Upcoming Shows" list.


Thanks again for your continued excellence and dedication to DVA.


----------



## SeeSpotRun

Quote:

_Originally posted by rherbert_
*"DVArchive now defaults downloads to 1 at a time at 300KB/sec for *new* DVA users. Existing users should see no change to their settings. This fits in better as most folks seem to have 5xxx series units these days and they need a lower default. 4xxx series users (and adventurous 5xxx users) can up those defaults, as before."*
I have 5xxx series units and when using the prior version of DVA, I often had 2 downloads going at once with each going at 600+ K.


I guess I'm feeling adventerous so I'm going to bump up my speed to 600k on one download. If that works I'll try 2 downloads at 300k each, then try 450k and eventually 600k each. I'd expect that since the prior version worked with 2 at 600k the current one might too. I'll report my findings.


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## rherbert

Quote:

_Originally posted by SeeSpotRun_
*I guess I'm feeling adventerous so I'm going to bump up my speed to 600k on one download. If that works I'll try 2 downloads at 300k each, then try 450k and eventually 600k each. I'd expect that since the prior version worked with 2 at 600k the current one might too. I'll report my findings.*
It'll probably work, but you may have problems if you have two streams going while you're recording something and watching something else. Response time might be really slow, your playback may be choppy, or your RTV may just spontaneously reboot.


----------



## smckean

Quote:

...and you felt GUILTY -- You fool!!!
Well.....not as guilty as you likely felt abandoning DVA v2.1


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_

The show aired this morning at 1:00 am - DVA correctly listed that one as expected.


The show is scheduled to air Friday night 11:00pm-12:00am on BRAVOP. The show following it is a 2-hour show called Waiting for Guffman. So obviously this falls withing the 1-slot-removed rule and will be recorded by RTV (the RTV channel guide confirms this will record with double solid dots, as does replaySchedule).
I think I'm missing the problem -- is it that DVA is not saying it'll record at 11PM on Friday? Is it picking something else instead of that show for that timeslot?


DVA definitely does At or Around processing with +/- 60 minutes as the window. There was a problem with back to back style recurring shows which I've identified and corrected. Not sure if that is the problem you are having here or not.


Sorry if I'm coming off dense -- just want to make sure I understand the problem.


Thanks,


Gerry


----------



## smckean

Quote:

....I don't know what "illegal things" you'd think people would do with the source
Oh, I can easily imagine someone wanting to do a Napster like thing for video for example.


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*I think I'm missing the problem -- is it that DVA is not saying it'll record at 11PM on Friday? Is it picking something else instead of that show for that timeslot?


DVA definitely does At or Around processing with +/- 60 minutes as the window. There was a problem with back to back style recurring shows which I've identified and corrected. Not sure if that is the problem you are having here or not.


Sorry if I'm coming off dense -- just want to make sure I understand the problem.


Thanks,


Gerry*
Gerry, sorry I didn't quite explain the problem well enough. The problem is that DVA does NOT list the show in the "Upcoming Shows" list for Friday at 11PM, but the RTV guide does show that it will be recorded on Friday at 11PM. I think the key to the problem then is that the "At or Around" processing rule is +/- 1 time slot not +/- 60 minutes as implemented in DVA. So, harping on the same example I gave above:


Channel setup:

Title: Kathy Griffin: The D-List

Channel: 55 (BRAVOP)

Time: 1:00am

Duration: 1 hour

Days of Week: All (Sun-Sat)


Friday 55 (BRAVOP) listings:

11:00pm-12:00am: Kathy Griffin: The D-List


----------



## Clay Schneider

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Just a matter of perspective. Check earlier in the day on the 1st and you'll probably see some listings. I ask for a certain number of days, but the returned data is usually not on "days count from midnight" counts, but some offset from the time you request it.*
That's it. Makes sense. Didn't think to scroll back from 'now'.


----------



## SeeSpotRun

Quote:

_Originally posted by smckean_
*Oh, I can easily imagine someone wanting to do a Napster like thing for video for example.*
Actually, you don't really need anything to do with DVA to have napster like sharing. You could just use Kazza and share your DVArchive Local_Guide directory. (True, you wouldn't be able to get a file from multiple sources since all of the video files would be unique but then again, you can't get shows from multiple sources with IVS now anyway.)


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_

*I think the key to the problem then is that the "At or Around" processing rule is +/- 1 time slot not +/- 60 minutes as implemented in DVA.*
*
Yep - I definetly got that wrong then as I thought that the RTV used +/- an hour, not a time slot.


Could you confirm my understanding here a bit then:


If I have a recuring show recording set for 10PM and it's moved to 11PM because 2 30 minute episodes of South Park got stuck in front of it, my recording wouldn't happen (2 time slots, 60 minutes) - correct?


If instead there was an episode of Farscape @ 10PM and my show at 11PM, it would record (1 slot, 60 minutes)?


If they ran the movie Brazil at 10PM between my normal recording time and the show, it would still record (2:30 minutes, start at 12:30 but one time slot)?


If my 10PM show starts at 8PM because at 8:30, they run a 120 minute movie, it'll still record?


Thanks for checking this out/reporting it. With things like movie in particular, that difference in interpretations becomes very significant.*


----------



## SeeSpotRun

I bumped the download speed to 600k with a limit of one download. I downloaded a file from a 5xxx unit which happen to be turned off and recording at the time. Since it was working, I decided to push my luck so I went to another 5xxx unit and watched a standard quality show streamed from the same unit which was recording and having DVA download at 600k. Everything worked fine. Since I don't want the until crashing during the show it is recording, I'm going to wait until the show finishes before I push it any harder.


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## Lee Thompson

SeeSpotRun,


it's definately a suit to taste. The default settings in DVA are conservative but will NOT interfere at all with operation of the Replay unit (be it responsiveness or reboot or what have you).


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Yep - I definetly got that wrong then as I thought that the RTV used +/- an hour, not a time slot.


Could you confirm my understanding here a bit then:


If I have a recuring show recording set for 10PM and it's moved to 11PM because 2 30 minute episodes of South Park got stuck in front of it, my recording wouldn't happen (2 time slots, 60 minutes) - correct?


If instead there was an episode of Farscape @ 10PM and my show at 11PM, it would record (1 slot, 60 minutes)?


If they ran the movie Brazil at 10PM between my normal recording time and the show, it would still record (2:30 minutes, start at 12:30 but one time slot)?


If my 10PM show starts at 8PM because at 8:30, they run a 120 minute movie, it'll still record?


Thanks for checking this out/reporting it. With things like movie in particular, that difference in interpretations becomes very significant.*
Yes, all of your examples and interpretations are correct - you have to split things up in terms of time slots and then apply +/- 1 slot irrespective of how long any individual slot may be. Unfortunately it's not easy to readily find examples of shows that regularly play on the same channel and move around in time just a little. It's always best to try and confirm predictions by trying it out on one of your RTVs. If you can find one such show I suggest you try it out on an RTV just to confirm for yourself this is the logic the RTV is using - I'm very confident it is correct for 4xxx machines (that's what I have), but since I don't have 5xxx machines I have not verified the logic is the same there - though I'm fairly confident it is.


----------



## DesertDog

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*DVA definitely does At or Around processing with +/- 60 minutes as the window. There was a problem with back to back style recurring shows which I've identified and corrected. Not sure if that is the problem you are having here or not.
*
Playing with DVA 3 tonight I noticed that it listed a show as being set to record that really wasn't. I have a reoccurring recording of Stargate for friday at 10 pm to get the new episodes. DVA had the 11 pm showing of Stargate listed as the show to be recorded. Is this the back to back bug that you mention above? If not, please let me know of any additional info that might help you.


Thanks for the great update Gerry. v3 adds just about everything I've felt was missing from the Replay software. Great job!


Brad



Not sure who asked awhile back if it was true that post count gets reset after a couple months. My last post was 11-3-03 and my count wasn't reset. So it takes more then five and a half months if that does happen.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by DesertDog_

*Is this the back to back bug that you mention above?*
*
Sounds like it exactly (and which is already fixed in the update I'm working on).*


----------



## moyekj

Gerry, a couple of other points that are not very obvious related to RTV to-do logic:


1. It appears that these at-or-around matches have less priority than "exact" matches - thus in case of conflict with another show that has an "exact" time match the "exact" one wins. I sent ReplayLyndon a question to confirm this but never got an answer.


2. For single-record channels they are treated by RTV as if they were a manual record for a specific channel at a specific time for a specific duration. i.e. For single record channels the show title is not considered at all. Thus if you setup a single-record channel and the schedule is changed, the RTV records whatever show moved into the original slot no matter what title it has. And it only records for the original scheduled duration of the show that used to be in that slot. i.e. it may cutoff before the show that took the slot has ended.


EDIT: Obviously the at-or-around logic only applies to recurring show-based channels, not single-record channels (since title is not considered for single-record channels and they are treated like manual records).


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*1. It appears that these at-or-around matches have less priority than "exact" matches - thus in case of conflict with another show that has an "exact" time match the "exact" one wins. I sent ReplayLyndon a question to confirm this but never got an answer.*
DVA does handle this -- At or Arounds lose to another show if tthey are basically the same score/time and such.

Quote:

2. For single-record channels they are treated by RTV as if they were a manual record for a specific channel at a specific time for a specific duration. i.e. For single record channels the show title is not considered at all. Thus if you setup a single-record channel and the schedule is changed, the RTV records whatever show moved into the original slot no matter what title it has. And it only records for the original scheduled duration of the show that used to be in that slot. i.e. it may cutoff before the show that took the slot has ended.
Yep - just worked that one out for sure abouta week before V3.0 launch, so that is how one-shot records are processed now.


Thanks!


Gerry


----------



## Bixit219

Hi Gerry,


I noticed a weird thing, don't know if its on your list or not, but when I select my pc from my replay unit, all the shows show up with the same (incorrect) show length .. i.e. SouthPark says its 1hour 30 mins,, granted everything plays ok, just the time shown is outta whack.. I wanted to see if I could reproduce the bug on demand but I am still working at that.. but I thought I would just mention it for now .. It's not a show stopper (pardon the pun) but just another little glitch..


----------



## gduprey

That is an option in the DVArchive Properties, Local Guide tab (Expand shows...). It allows DVA to force the ReplayTV to stretch the width of the bars in the show listings of the ReplayGuide so you see more of the show title by lying to the ReplayTV about the show length (since the RTV setes the width by looking at the shows length). It has no impact at all on actual playback - a 30 minute show will still be 30 minutes.


If you find it confusing, you can disable it there too (but you probably turned it on at some point because the default it shipped off).


----------



## moyekj

[thank you]Awesome, you really did a magnificent job with this release - and I am VERY impressed how fast things happen: download of shows, building of the TV grid, processing Upcoming Shows with conflict resolution, etc. and all in Java no less. You make Java look and feel good - something I have rarely seen even in expensive commercial applications.[/thank you]


----------



## Bixit219

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*That is an option in the DVArchive Properties, Local Guide tab (Expand shows...). It allows DVA to force the ReplayTV to stretch the width of the bars in the show listings of the ReplayGuide so you see more of the show title by lying to the ReplayTV about the show length (since the RTV setes the width by looking at the shows length). It has no impact at all on actual playback - a 30 minute show will still be 30 minutes.


If you find it confusing, you can disable it there too (but you probably turned it on at some point because the default it shipped off).*
Ok thanks..


I like to "click things" so you are probably right.. I'm sure thats how it got there one day and not the next! 


In retrospect its a neat feature now that I understand why its doing what its doing..!


----------



## Bixit219

It's gonna take me months to ferret out all the stuff you packed into DVA 3!


To heck with first person shooters.. finding all the neat things in DVA 3 is my new "game" of choice now..!!





Every time I fool with it, I find some other neat thing or option.. the detail is amazing.. thanks again!


----------



## joe221

Quote:

_Originally posted by smckean_
*No, you can't stop the popup.


It only occurs if DVA is stopped abnormally (which your utility must be doing).


There is a semiphore file in your home directory (_dvarchive_.run) while DVA runs that controls this. If you don't mind forefiting the protections Gerry designed in with that semiphore file, you *could* set up a batch file for starting DVA that looks for and then deletes the semiphore file before starting DVA.*
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Bobcrane

First the grey screen. I experienced it the first time yesterday and once last night. Both times flushing the cache for java worked on my particular PC. I believe some others had done this but I figured I'd put one more vote in the flush that cache column.



Second, the following started almost immediately and may be isolated to my install: When I setup a task to pull a photo off the web I'm taken to the final screen where I tell it where to put the photo. The area that asks me if I want it to go to all Replay's or just one in particular no longer works. I can have both radio buttons selected, deselected, or just one selected. Again, FYI


----------



## BaysideBas

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*Well, considering Gerry is already getting bashed by some disrespectful users for software that is provided absolutely free of charge (i.e. no obligation to the end users) I can't blame him for not wanting to accept donations. That would only further the notion for these users that Gerry somehow "owes" them something.*
No danger of that, since I highly doubt that the "whining" sort would ever send a contribution.


----------



## cattman

A couple of things I noticed when setting up a new record using the remote scheduling:


(1) When category "All Shows" is chosen, the record is instead put in "Movies"


(2) Record is set up for all days (all boxes checked), but the summary on the Replay shows no days marked.


Some minor things, not sure if they've been mentioned before.


Other than that, an excellent tool for the Replay community.


Tim


----------



## DavidEC

First let me say..

"Thanks for such a nice little freeware program!!"


While I may never use many of the newer features.... the fact that they are there and could be used is nice!


Daydreaming it sure would be nice "IF" on download it would automatically convert the files to PC/DVD MPEG2 format, with out needing to run RTVTools from a prompt.


Daydreaming it sure would be nice "IF" my PC-TV card could be tied into "DVA4" so that my PC could really become that "NETWORKED REPLAY" when ever I have a scheduling conflict on my single RTV setup....


--David


----------



## freckles

With all of these great features, just think what could be accomplished if DNNA sent their source code to Gerry. He could implement them directly into the ReplayTV unit itself and leave DVA to serving.


----------



## MasterK

Quote:

_Originally posted by rherbert_
*I don't know how he could have raised the question WITHOUT being considered rude.*
How can you say that. You managed a pretty well.


It has nothing to do with the questions but rather with the way they are phrased. It's pretty easy as you proved will your well contructed post.


----------



## krkaufman

Quote:

_Originally posted by DavidEC_
*Daydreaming it sure would be nice "IF" on download it would automatically convert the files to PC/DVD MPEG2 format, with out needing to run RTVTools from a prompt.*
Already doable. You just need to write the batch script to handle the processing. I expect we'll be seeing quite a few contributions in this area springing forth from the community, now that DVA v3 makes it possible.
Quote:

*Daydreaming it sure would be nice "IF" my PC-TV card could be tied into "DVA4" so that my PC could really become that "NETWORKED REPLAY" when ever I have a scheduling conflict on my single RTV setup....*
Yes, totally agree. A question, though... Do you know of any PC hardware/software combos that provide the ability to encode videos to RTV-compliant format (either natively or through rtvtools post-processing)? Recommendations?

.


----------



## krkaufman

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lee Thompson_
*2) It doesn't run on port 80 so you'll need to add :8080 to your URL (8080 is the default for 'web server' in the DVArchive configuration, if you've changed it, reflect the correct port number after the : in the URL.)*
One add'l comment to this... regarding IE, at least; I'm not sure about other browsers...


When surfing the web, you can normally just type in the web server name, e.g. www.dvarchive.org, into your browser's location bar, hit [Enter], and the browser will connect. No problems.


This is because the browser assumes "http" as the communication protocol and "80" as the destination port number.


However, if you add a custom port to your URL -- as you need to for DVA's web interface (webDVA?) -- then IE no longer assumes "http" communication and you need to be sure to specify it in the URL. If you add a custom port w/o also prefixing the URL with "http://" then you'll get a "The page cannot be displayed error" in IE.


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by krkaufman_
*One add'l comment to this... regarding IE, at least; I'm not sure about other browsers...


When surfing the web, you can normally just type in the web server name, e.g. www.dvarchive.org, into your browser's location bar, hit [Enter], and the browser will connect. No problems.


This is because the browser assumes "http" as the communication protocol and "80" as the destination port number.


However, if you add a custom port to your URL -- as you need to for DVA's web interface (webDVA?) -- then IE no longer assumes "http" communication and you need to be sure to specify it in the URL. If you add a custom port w/o also prefixing the URL with "http://" then you'll get a "The page cannot be displayed error" in IE.*
Works fine without http:// prefix with Netscape 7.x (at least on Linux platform)

Another silly thing is in IE typing "dvarchive.org" doesn't work but works fine in Netscape. (Could be a name-server related problem but I don't think so). You have to type " www.dvarchive.org " in IE.


----------



## Beaner

Question about importing shows...


According to the changelog:


"...you can import shows by simply copying all the pieces into on of the DVArchive storage directories."


I have some shows I saved on an external drive. Each show has the .mpg, .evt, and .ndx files. I tried copying the 3 files for one show into my freshly installed DVArchive Local Guide directory, but DVArchive does not display the show. I even tried a File -> Refresh Local Shows and still no luck.


What am I missing?


----------



## moyekj

Each show now needs it's own .xml.


----------



## gduprey

For import to work, as noted in the CHANGELOG, you need 4 files (3 if the show is froma RTV 4xxx series) - the .mpg, the .ndx, the .evt (for RTV 5xxx recordings) and a .xml. The XML holds the title, description, etc, etc (there is no text in the MPEG/NDX/EVT files).


Further, as some have found out, the XML must be a 3.0 formatted show XML file. If you did an export of a show under 2.x, it did create an XML file, but it's not the same as what V3.0 uses. I'm trying to work on supporting this, but with the release available right now, it doesn't.


----------



## Beaner

Thanks for the clarification.

The shows in question were from 2.x DVArchive, and thus have no .xml file.


That being the case, is the only option importing them into ver. 3.0.

And if so, is there any way of preserving the show title, description, etc...?


----------



## krkaufman

Quote:

_Originally posted by ******_
*The shows in question were from 2.x DVArchive, and thus have no .xml file.


That being the case, is the only option importing them into ver. 3.0.

And if so, is there any way of preserving the show title, description, etc...?*
See my suggestion over on DVArchive.org's forums *here* . It worked for that poster, p'raps it'll suffice for you -- until Gerry's solution comes along.


.


 Yep, looks like. Better that, though, than neither of us having posted..!


----------



## burger23

Go to this thread on the dvarchive.org forum. krkaufman has spelled out some very clear instructions on 2.x files:

http://www.dvarchive.org/forums/view...hp?p=2628#2628 

_edited 6:34pm :whoops...looks like our posts crossed!_


----------



## krkaufman

Quote:

_Originally posted by DavidEC_

Daydreaming it sure would be nice "IF" on download it would automatically convert the files to PC/DVD MPEG2 format, with out needing to run RTVTools from a prompt.

_Originally posted by moi_

Already doable. You just need to write the batch script to handle the processing. *I expect we'll be seeing quite a few contributions in this area springing forth from the community, now that DVA v3 makes it possible.*
_Told ya...!_ See FlipFlop's post over on DVArchive.org, _*HERE*_ _*.*_


.


----------



## Hagfish

I can launch dvarchive no prob.. the real replay and the dvarchive replay can see each other.. here's the prob.. when I go to record a show on the replay unit in the living room, I get "insufficient space, or conflict in recording shedule, etc..." I made a new dir on a new partition and made sure that the dir structure matches up in the dvarchive configuration. The partition is ntfs, this shouldn't matter right? also, I am able to download pre-recorded shows to the hd, but tyring to record to the pc gives me the error listed above.. what's up with this?


----------



## JJON2121

Quote:

_Originally posted by guido5059_
*I'm running Windows XP Pro SP1 with j2re-1_4_2_04. DVArchive 2.1 worked flawlessly before but I was running java 1.4.1.


Help!*
Is there any particlular reason why dvarchive 3.0 was written in java 1.4.2? Someone mentioned in an earlier post that they had gotten DVA 3.0 (or at least most of it) to work with java 1.4.1. Is this possible? If not, I will just stick with DVA 2.1 on this machine.


I use Opera 7 as my primary browser on my main machine. For me, Opera doesn't work as well on java 1.4.2.x.

Java 1.4.1.01 seems to be the most compatible.


I have noticed browser problems with all the versions of java 1.4.2.x that I have tried.


----------



## AJStone

Quote:

_Originally posted by JJON2121_

[BI use Opera 7 as my primary browser on my main machine. For me, Opera doesn't work as well on java 1.4.2.x.

Java 1.4.1.01 seems to be the most compatible.


I have noticed browser problems with all the versions of java 1.4.2.x that I have tried. [/b]
That's interesting, I too use Opera and haven't had any problems with java version 1.4.2_04.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by Hagfish_
*I can launch dvarchive no prob.. the real replay and the dvarchive replay can see each other.. here's the prob.. when I go to record a show on the replay unit in the living room, I get "insufficient space, or conflict in recording shedule, etc..." I made a new dir on a new partition and made sure that the dir structure matches up in the dvarchive configuration. The partition is ntfs, this shouldn't matter right? also, I am able to download pre-recorded shows to the hd, but tyring to record to the pc gives me the error listed above.. what's up with this?*
Lack of space messages when scheduling a recording are from your ReplayTV, not DVA itself. SO adding more disk space o your DVA computer won't help. You may want to try unchecking the "Keep until I delete" check box -- that pre-reserves space, space that may not be there. You may also want to review the recordings already setup on the ReplayTV and insure that if they are set to "Keep until I Delete" is set, it's only set for the few shows that matter. Too much of that setting mops up all your free space.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by JJON2121_
*Is there any particlular reason why dvarchive 3.0 was written in java 1.4.2?*
DVA was written in Java. However, as much as I'd prefer otherwise, some aspects of java change between releases and while most of DVA is insensitive to them, there are areas that are.


V3.0 was developed using 1.4.1 right up until the 3rd release candidate when we switched to 1.4.2 because folks were concerned that using an older java would confuse folks and Mac OSX folks didn't have too many choices. That said, you can use Java 1.4.1 pretty easily, In fact, right in the header of the CHANGELOG.txt, there are instructions for how (using the --forcejvm switch).


----------



## Hagfish

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Lack of space messages when scheduling a recording are from your ReplayTV, not DVA itself. SO adding more disk space o your DVA computer won't help. You may want to try unchecking the "Keep until I delete" check box -- that pre-reserves space, space that may not be there. You may also want to review the recordings already setup on the ReplayTV and insure that if they are set to "Keep until I Delete" is set, it's only set for the few shows that matter. Too much of that setting mops up all your free space.*
This is a brand new 120 gig drive with nothing on it (I'm setting up dva for the first time), so I know it's not a space issue though.. I have my e:\\Local_Guide and e:\\Import directories setup and I have setup accordingly in the dva storage tab.. Like I saide earlier, they can definitely see each other I can download pre-recorded shows, just can't set any new recordings for the PC.. any other suggestions?


----------



## DavidEC

Quote:

_Originally posted by krkaufman_
*A question, though... Do you know of any PC hardware/software combos that provide the ability to encode videos to RTV-compliant format (either natively or through rtvtools post-processing)? Recommendations?

.*
Its not a question of hardware on a Windows based machine.... As there are free ware tuning software for most PCI based TV Tuner cards.. it is a question of software interface that will write the correct header and the related index files written and updated during the time of recording.


--David


----------



## tarfin

Quote:

I can download pre-recorded shows, just can't set any new recordings for the PC.. any other suggestions?


I am able to download pre-recorded shows to the hd, but tyring to record to the pc gives me the error listed above.. what's up with this?

You realize the PC can't record interactively with your Replays/DVArchive, right?


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by Hagfish_
*This is a brand new 120 gig drive with nothing on it (I'm setting up dva for the first time), so I know it's not a space issue though.. I have my e:\\Local_Guide and e:\\Import directories setup and I have setup accordingly in the dva storage tab.. Like I saide earlier, they can definitely see each other I can download pre-recorded shows, just can't set any new recordings for the PC.. any other suggestions?*
Hagfish, I think you still do not understand. What Gerry was saying is that when you are trying to setup a recording on your Living Room RTV it (the RTV) is saying it doesn't have enough space left. Note that you CANNOT setup recordings to be stored directly on your PC running DVArchive if that's what you are thinking should be happening. While that would certainly be a wonderful addition to DVArchive (working in conjunction with a TV tuner card for the PC) it is not a reality yet, though seems feasible to implement in the future. Point is, currently DVArchive does NOT support recording directly to your PC hard drive, it can only setup recordings to record on your 5xxx RTVs.


----------



## Serra

I'm having my first DVA 3.0 problem. My Photo partition contains several directories, but one by one they are disappearing from the replay guide. I've flipped just about every switch and cleared the cache too. Any idea where I should go from here?


----------



## jrgreenman

Is anyone else getting email notifications for EVERY post in this thread.


I used to only get one notification until I visited the forum again.


Is there something I might have clicked on the forum to change that???


----------



## JJON2121

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*That said, you can use Java 1.4.1 pretty easily, In fact, right in the header of the CHANGELOG.txt, there are instructions for how (using the --forcejvm switch).*
Thanks!

I had already reluctantly installed java 1.4.2 before upgrading to v3.0, so I wasn't looking for this information.


A quirk that didn't help:


I initially skimmed the changelog.txt file. When I opened the changelog.txt file in the downloaded zip archive, notepad opened the file. The file had lost it's formatting, making it a pain to read. After upgrading dvarchive, the changelog.txt in the current dvarchive folder is 1kb bigger and the formatting in notepad is correct. This happened on two separate machines. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hagfish

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*Hagfish, I think you still do not understand. What Gerry was saying is that when you are trying to setup a recording on your Living Room RTV it (the RTV) is saying it doesn't have enough space left. Note that you CANNOT setup recordings to be stored directly on your PC running DVArchive if that's what you are thinking should be happening. While that would certainly be a wonderful addition to DVArchive (working in conjunction with a TV tuner card for the PC) it is not a reality yet, though seems feasible to implement in the future. Point is, currently DVArchive does NOT support recording directly to your PC hard drive, it can only setup recordings to record on your 5xxx RTVs.*
ah -- Ok, so the "record to networked replaytv" isn't actually an option even though it shows up? I have to schedule the shows to be moved to the pc


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Hagfish_
*ah -- Ok, so the "record to networked replaytv" isn't actually an option even though it shows up? I have to schedule the shows to be moved to the pc*
The "record to networked replaytv" option in the ReplayTV interface merely allows you to schedule a show to record on another ReplayTV on your network. DVArchive isn't actually a ReplayTV (for one, it has no recording capability), so it doesn't work with that feature.


----------



## lsarver

Quote:

_Originally posted by Hagfish_
*ah -- Ok, so the "record to networked replaytv" isn't actually an option even though it shows up? I have to schedule the shows to be moved to the pc*
It says "record to networked _replaytv_," not "record to networked _PC_."


----------



## Hagfish

Quote:

_Originally posted by lsarver_
*It says "record to networked replaytv," not "record to networked PC."*
True.. but I was thinking that one of the features of dvarchive was to emulate an actual RTV, and tricking the real one into thinking it's just another unit..


----------



## Delta4C

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Well, aren't you smart.


First, major version changes in DVA have NEVER talked to other versions.


Second, before pronouncing the new stuff bad, perhaps you could look into causes. Did you have lots of photos on the RTV? If so, it may be that there is a load on the RTV while they are being cataloged. You can work around that be altering the way photos are refreshed.*
DVArchive 3.0 is Awesome, but I need more clear step by step instructions on how to increase allotted RAM from 64 to 128 seem you left out 5 or 10 important steps for dummies like me who can edit windows registry but know nothing about Java programming!

I did search for documents with this in them: java -Xmx64m -jar DVArchive.jar

And came up with nothing!



tell Java that

DVArchive can use more RAM. To do this, the command/shortcut used to launch

DVArchive needs to be modified to look like this


java -Xmx100m -jar DVArchive.jar


(you may need to includes paths to java and/or DVArchive.jar and on Windows

based systems, you'll probably want to use javaw instead of the stock java

command).


As a point of reference, Java usually allows DVArchive to have 64MB and the

above sample command raises that to 100MB. More RAM will make DVArchive run

faster (up to a point). Java will not actually allocate/reserve that RAM

from your system unless DVA actually needs it, so a larger number is not

a bad thing, but clearly there is no point in using a larger number unless

you really need it.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Delta4C_
*DVArchive 3.0 is Awesome, but I need more clear step by step instructions on how to increase allotted RAM from 64 to 128 seem you left out 5 or 10 important steps for dummies like me who can edit windows registry but know nothing about Java programming!

I did search for documents with this in them: java -Xmx64m -jar DVArchive.jar

And came up with nothing!
*
Your post is confusing. You say you found nothing, yet you proceed to quote from the DVArchive docs the steps for increasing alotted RAM. Do you not understand those instructions? It has nothing to do with "Java programming." All you have to do is edit the command line used to run DVA. You can accomplish this by creating and editing a Windows shortcut file or by using a batch file.


BTW, I find it troubling that you think you know what you are doing in the Windows registry, yet you apparently don't know how to add switches to a program's command line...


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*Your post is confusing. You say you found nothing, yet you proceed to quote from the DVArchive docs the steps for increasing alotted RAM. Do you not understand those instructions? It has nothing to do with "Java programming." All you have to do is edit the command line used to run DVA. You can accomplish this by creating and editing a Windows shortcut file or by using a batch file.


BTW, I find it troubling that you think you know what you are doing in the Windows registry, yet you apparently don't know how to do add switches to a program's command line...*
I'm sorry, but I cant resist this:


"When the volcano erupts, duck and cover."


-kjac


----------



## jrgreenman

After searching through the changelog and the forum, I can't seem to find anything on setting up a manual record in DVA3.


My hope is that the interface is more humane than that in the RTV. 


I need to do this because I have a device (DVD player) installed on RTV IN1 (in addition ot the satellite box on IN2) and use the second-channel-guide-with-all-channels-but-one-removed technique to change inputs. So recording DVDs to the RTV must be done manually since the runtime of the disc never squares up w/ the channel number I'm using in the second guide.


Can DVA set up manual recording?


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*I'm sorry, but I cant resist this:


"When the volcano erupts, duck and cover."


-kjac*
I hear you. Maybe I was a little harsh, but it needed to be said. In general, messing around with the Windows registry by hand is probably not something one should be doing unless he/she possesses a certain level of basic Windows knowledge (which in my mind includes the ability to change a program's command line parameters). That said, Windows hides the command prompt more with each version, so I guess it shouldn't be that surprising to me that today there may be pretty advanced Windows users who are fairly ignorant of command prompt related issues.


----------



## smckean

It continually amazes me how so many folks (some posted to this thread) seem unwilling to invest THEIR time to thoroughly read the documentation that comes with DVA. (No, sorry "I skimmed..." doesn't cut it; nor does "I read them once and didn't remember....".) There is also a reluctance to search forums and FAQ's for known answers. And yet they don't seem to mind asking others to invest time in answering questions which they could have answered themselves with a little reading and experimentation.


I guess RTFM will never go away in the land of computers.


----------



## jcolec

Great program, I liked DVArchive 2.1, but this one gives me the chills. (That's a good thing!)

Between your changelog, your forum, and this forum, all my questions were quickly answered


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*I hear you. Maybe I was a little harsh, but it needed to be said. In general, messing around with the Windows registry by hand is probably not something one should be doing unless he/she possesses a certain level of basic Windows knowledge (which in my mind includes the ability to change a program's command line parameters). That said, Windows hides the command prompt more with each version, so I guess it shouldn't be that surprising to me that today there may be pretty advanced Windows users who are fairly ignorant of command prompt related issues.*
j.m.


I wasn't coming down on what you said, in fact I totally agreed with it. To be honest the windows registry is a terrible system for storing configuration to begin with, and shouldn't be editable by anyone that isn't logged in as Administrator (imho). More implementation flaws, but I dont wanna write for hours on it (which I could), so I'll just leave it at that.


-kjac


----------



## burger23

Quote:

smckean wrote:

It continually amazes me how so many folks (some posted to this thread) seem unwilling to invest THEIR time to thoroughly read the documentation that comes with DVA. (No, sorry "I skimmed..." doesn't cut it; nor does "I read them once and didn't remember....".) There is also a reluctance to search forums and FAQ's for known answers. And yet they don't seem to mind asking others to invest time in answering questions which they could have answered themselves with a little reading and experimentation.


I guess RTFM will never go away in the land of computers
smckean, fellow Seattle-ite and beta tester, if you will recall when the java 1.4.1 vs. 1.4.2 issue was being discussed, I mentioned that it really didn't matter which way Gerry went- there would be issues either way because people will not take the time to READ the Changelog.txt. They just get too excited about all the great features in DVA3.0, and forge ahead. If all works, fine. But if there is a problem, then the user forgets to go back to the changelog! In the future, when the FAQ's are completely updated, it may help--but I doubt it.


----------



## burger23

Quote:

Is anyone else getting email notifications for EVERY post in this thread.


I used to only get one notification until I visited the forum again.


Is there something I might have clicked on the forum to change that???.
I have the same problem, so it must be something systemwide


----------



## Bobcrane

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems the problems of questions have more to do with tone, as though an answer is owed and deserved, than with asking in the first place.


The changelog.txt is a bit daunting as a "manual" for DVArchive and a lot of people will be tempted to skim it. Don't get me wrong, it is not a slam on DVA, but we live in a world used to HTML and Window's help file formats complete with screen shots, etc. So when someone sees a large .txt file their knee jerk is to skim over it and hope someone else can answer their question.


Again if someone says "this feature is confusing, could you explain how its done?" will probably get answered while "I can't believe you put this out with problem 'X' NOW what do I do?" is flamebait.


On another note: Chicagoland users can get regular weather maps from Tom Skilling by linking over to WGN. Thanks Gerry! Another reason for me to never watch the news again.

Quote:

_Originally posted by smckean_
*It continually amazes me how so many folks (some posted to this thread) seem unwilling to invest THEIR time to thoroughly read the documentation that comes with DVA. (No, sorry "I skimmed..." doesn't cut it; nor does "I read them once and didn't remember....".) There is also a reluctance to search forums and FAQ's for known answers. And yet they don't seem to mind asking others to invest time in answering questions which they could have answered themselves with a little reading and experimentation.


I guess RTFM will never go away in the land of computers.*


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by jrgreenman_
*Is anyone else getting email notifications for EVERY post in this thread.


I used to only get one notification until I visited the forum again.


Is there something I might have clicked on the forum to change that???*
Well, here's another email for you... ME2! But if it was something you did -- UNDO IT!!! 


I am getting about 13-15 messages at a time from this thread! Some pretty good reading though!  In fact, I even heard replayitagain was talkin' about Gerry's mama!!!


----------



## jameskollar

Quote:

Originally posted by jrgreenman

Is anyone else getting email notifications for EVERY post in this thread.
It's happening from all threads, not just this one.

/ Sarcasm On
Calling all Moderators, Moderators where are you!


Of course, you could just unsubscribe to all threads. The link is here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/membe...type=allthread 





/ Sarcasm Off


----------



## jameskollar

BTW: Earlier in this thread someone made the comment that DVArchive (and I paraphrase) has an unprofessional looking interface. It happened so far back I do not care to find out who the (fill in you own descriptive word here) was.


Look, DVArchive is built on Java. Theoretically, it will look the same on all platforms. But that is not the major point. The idea behind a user interface is much more than aesthetics. The user interface should have "discoverabilty". That is the ability to run a program without having to read through pages and pages of instructions on how to access features of a particular program.


Instruction manuals, for the most part, should be there to explain how to use various features of the program, not how to use pull down menus, buttons, and the like. The user interface should be well thought out, intuitive to the user, and appropriate for the task at hand. For example, someone doing data entry against standardized and receptive forms may be best served by a character based interface.


So java doesn't look like windows. So what!


You should be asking, am I able to use this program? Some things that may make it difficult to use a particular program:


Are there things in the interface that are not easily gotten too?

Is there a lot of confusion in the interface?

Do I have to learn weird and obtuse keystrokes / mousing to make the program work?

The list goes on...


DVArchive has none of these problems. So it has a java look and feel. So what. Get over it.


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by jameskollar_
*BTW: Earlier in this thread someone made the comment that DVArchive (and I paraphrase) has an unprofessional looking interface. It happened so far back I do not care to find out who the (fill in you own descriptive word here) was.


Look, DVArchive is built on Java. Theoretically, it will look the same on all platforms. But that is not the major point. The idea behind a user interface is much more than aesthetics. The user interface should have "discoverabilty". That is the ability to run a program without having to read through pages and pages of instructions on how to access features of a particular program.


Instruction manuals, for the most part, should be there to explain how to use various features of the program, not how to use pull down menus, buttons, and the like. The user interface should be well thought out, intuitive to the user, and appropriate for the task at hand. For example, someone doing data entry against standardized and receptive forms may be best served by a character based interface.


So java doesn't look like windows. So what!


You should be asking, am I able to use this program? Some things that may make it difficult to use a particular program:


Are there things in the interface that are not easily gotten too?

Is there a lot of confusion in the interface?

Do I have to learn weird and obtuse keystrokes / mousing to make the program work?

The list goes on...


DVArchive has none of these problems. So it has a java look and feel. So what. Get over it.*
Don't like the interface??? I must have missed that post.


DVA is very well laid out and has a VERY professional feel to it. As far as it looking the same on every system... that's a GOOD thing; at least from a support perspective! Everyone is operating on the same page, so to speak.


Java does have it's non-refined appeal in some cases, but I don't think that DVA exhibits any of those traits. As a Winblows user, I find it looking the same as any other window that I might have open. In not one instance have I jumped to the DVA window and said "Unhhh, Java!" No... In fact it blends right into the environment, which is about as good as you could ask for... for free.


And, need I say again, that IT'S FREE PEOPLE!!! Believe me I have tried to give Gerry money... he won't respond!! I feel like a *reverse* collections agent!


----------



## Rudy

Gerry's interface is fantastic. Not sure how anyone could complain.


Heck, I've paid plenty of bucks for software with total crap interfaces!


----------



## Namuna

Can't record shows less than 10 minutes in duration.


I'm trying to record the 'Star Wars: Clone Wars' clips on Cartoon Network. I do the search and they show up, but when I try to schedule them I get an error "Please enter a valid number between 10 and 1440 for Show Length"


The clips are coming up as 5 minutes for Show Length, and since the Show Length field is pulled from the guide, it's not user-changeable.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bobcrane_
*On another note: Chicagoland users can get regular weather maps from Tom Skilling by linking over to WGN. Thanks Gerry! Another reason for me to never watch the news again.*
Thank you, very helpful...I'll give it a try!


----------



## Delta4C

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*I'm sorry, but I cant resist this:


"When the volcano erupts, duck and cover."


-kjac*
Please simplify DVArchive 3.0 RAM allotment modification 64 to 128MB instructions for me! I have no problem with windows registry because I use Norton Ghost before hand(otherwise I would not think of messing with windows registry) if I screw up NP back up and running in less than 15 minutes. Please provide me with some help here examples of short cut files you mention or batch file or at least tell me which file to edit, with what program notepad? Thank You!


----------



## krkaufman

Quote:

_Originally posted by Delta4C_
*Please simplify DVArchive 3.0 RAM allotment modification 64 to 128MB instructions for me! I have no problem with windows registry because I use Norton Ghost before hand(otherwise I would not think of messing with windows registry) if I screw up NP back up and running in less than 15 minutes. Please provide me with some help here examples of short cut files you mention or batch file or at least tell me which file to edit, with what program notepad? Thank You!*
See my post over on DVArchive.org *HERE* . It helped that poster; hopefully it will do the same for you.


.


----------



## xstrym

IN THE SHORTCUT YOU USE TO LAUNCH DVA3:

IN THE TARGET FIELD:


C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\java.exe -Xmx128m -jar C:\\Programs\\DVA\\DVArchive.jar


HOPE THAT HELPS.


----------



## RFontenot

Quote:

_Originally posted by Delta4C_
*Please simplify DVArchive 3.0 RAM allotment modification 64 to 128MB instructions for me!*
I'm amused at how something so simple can be made to seem so complicated by some people.


Step 1: Install Java 1.4.2

Step 2: Install DVArchive

Step 3: Create shortcut to DVArchive.jar file where you installed DVA.

Step 4: Edit shortcut properties and edit target field:


BEFORE: "DVArchive.jar"

AFTER: "javaw -Xmx128m -jar DVArchive.jar"


Step 5: Click on "Apply" button to apply changes.

Step 6: Double-click on shortcut to start DVArchive.


Note: Use "java" instead of "javaw" if you want the Java console to appear when you launch DVA.


RF


----------



## smckean

Quote:

.......then the user forgets to go back to the changelog.
Burger23,


Yeah, I'm sympathetic to all you say EXCEPT the above phrase. I know it's tough, but they will just HAVE to try and remember . I ain't got time to help folks (or even read their posts) if they are unwilling to do their homework.


But then we live in Seattle, don't we? And as such we are a cut above, ain't we . ESPECIALLY today, eh? In fact, I'm getting out of this damned basement and going for walk -- there are flowers in the neighborhood, I can see the Cascades and Lake Washington from my street, and as you know...........IT FEELS LIKE SPRING TODAY!!!!


----------



## burger23

Right you are!!! Just grabbed a shot of my webcam

( http://www.gradygroup.com ) -- wonderful, ain't it!



http://www.gradygroup.com/images/temp.jpg


----------



## moyekj

Last night I noticed 1 of my RTVs developed holes for 3 full days in the channel guide - this coming Thursday, Friday, Saturday. Before and after those days the channel guide was fully populated. I tried several net connects to fill the holes but they did nothing. Finally I had to clear the channel guide and upon reboot the RTV populated the channel guide correctly including the previously missing days. 2 other RTVs on my network did not develop these holes.


It could well be coincidence but I was wondering if this could possibly be related to DVA 3.0 with TV listings enabled. DVA 3.0 impersonates one of the RTVs on your network in order to obtain it's TV listings, so I'm wondering if that somehow led to the problem with the 1 RTV on my network.


Has anyone else experienced a similar problem related to channel guide recently? I could be well off base here but I've never had this problem before so just looking for a reason for the problem.

Thanks.


----------



## gduprey

It's not DVA. All transactions for listings are stateless -- nothing stored on the server side about the state of the client (at least nothing involving the guide listings -- they be making notes about when a unit connects in, but then again, they might not be either)


----------



## plyons10

Quote:

_Originally posted by krkaufman_
*


However, if you add a custom port to your URL -- as you need to for DVA's web interface (webDVA?) -- then IE no longer assumes "http" communication and you need to be sure to specify it in the URL. If you add a custom port w/o also prefixing the URL with "http://" then you'll get a "The page cannot be displayed error" in IE.*
DUH! I think that must have been my problem all along!


----------



## lsarver

Quote:

_Originally posted by Hagfish_
*True.. but I was thinking that one of the features of dvarchive was to emulate an actual RTV, and tricking the real one into thinking it's just another unit..*
Hagfish,


Then wouldn't it have been more logical to call it "record to networked _DVArchive_ "?


Enough, already.


----------



## lsarver

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*. . . messing around with the Windows registry by hand is probably not something one should be doing unless he/she possesses a certain level of basic Windows knowledge (which in my mind includes the ability to change a program's command line parameters). That said, Windows hides the command prompt more with each version, so I guess it shouldn't be that surprising to me that today there may be pretty advanced Windows users who are fairly ignorant of command prompt related issues.*
j.m., you beat me to it: "Uh, what's a command line?" //sorry, couldn't help it


----------



## Hagfish

Quote:

_Originally posted by lsarver_
*Hagfish,


Then wouldn't it have been more logical to call it "record to networked DVArchive "?


Enough, already.*
No, because if it was a full emulation, the rtv wouldn't know the difference now would it?


----------



## Hagfish

Forgive me if that has already been discussed, but I've spent a couple hours now looking for posts on it, and haven't been able to find anything.. if it does exist and I just missed it, please point me in the right direction.. ok here we go..

Is it possible to have my duplicate "1000 and above" channels from the rtv builtin tuner listed on the dvarchive tv guide? I use these channels for most of my recording lately, so that I can record sd, while watching live HD channels at the same time.. I saw sfhub had a post regarding this, but I never saw a reply -- DVA is absolute greatness, but I won't have a lot of use for it as far as scheduling goes, unless I can see my > 1000 channels.. Thanks!


--hag


----------



## lsarver

Quote:

_Originally posted by Hagfish_
*No, because if it was a full emulation, the rtv wouldn't know the difference now would it?*
It's not (and is not offered as such). That's the point.


----------



## Joe McKeown

It's funny I've never had trouble with the instructions for allocating more memory to java. (the -Xmx128M is a JVM option not a DVA option _per se_)

And yet I sympathize with all the users having problems with this on java-based programs. Let's face it "-Xmx" and -Xms" only make sence when you understand the "-X" it would be better if Sun had given us a -maxmem or even a -Xmaxmem or anything intuitive. And before anyone starts trashing DVA for this, I'll say it again. This is a java thing, not a DVA thing.


Does anyone here have any suggestions for how to make this easier for windows-based users? Most of my users are in UNIX (Solaris specifically) so I often have a ksh script where I put something like MAXMEM=128 at the top then add -Xmx${MAXMEM}M to the java command. But even that is a little hokey, and doing something similar with a batch file leaves an annoying DOS box. We've thought of rewriting the shortcut automatically, but there's issues there too.


Is there anything in the PreferencesAPI to allowing setting VM Options? (I'm still stuck on 1.3.1 Arrgh! so I wouldn't know.)


----------



## DavidEC

I have had the following bug happen to me three different times now...


Start a transfer from my RTV to PC using DVA3.


Icon to 'Toolbar' DVA3.


Now this is when the error happens...

"IF" I do not restore DVA3 windows size before the transfer from my RTV completes and 'THEN' restore the window.. I get a blank program windows that I can not get refreshed.


"IF" I restore the program windows even as late as one second before the transfer is complete all is fine.. and the program window will display correctly.


Running Windows XP-Home with all the latest updates.

Video card is: NVidia Gforce2 MX 400 128meg PCI.

Driver Version: 5.2.1.6 10/26/03


--David


----------



## RFontenot

DavidEC,


A number of people have reported similiar problems, also refered as "the grey screen" but under different circumstances.


In my case, I'm using W2K SP4, w/ATI AIW Radeon. By default, when DVA recognizes a RTV with photos, it will refresh its photo cache. One of my RTVs has a lot of photos, so this process takes a while. If I happen to click on any RTV name in the DVR Explorer window during this operation, the user interface (UI) stops responding to mouse and keyboard input, and I can't shutdown DVA. If I max the window, the UI will not resize, and if I overlay the window with another window, or minimize the window and restore, the UI will not be repainted, leaving behind a grey window in it's place. Usually if I wait 15 to 20 minutes, the time it takes to refresh the photo cache, UI functionality will be restored.


I did a little research on the Java UI and it appears DVA is using the Java AWT/Swing toolkit. If so, then all UI events are handled by a single event queue, managed by a single thread. If there is a problem with either the queue or the thread servicing the queue, then all UI events, including mouse and keyboard events, screen repaints, and shutdown requests would be affected.


These event processing problems, however, may or may not be application related. The problem appears to manifest itself in different ways depending on what combination of Windows OS and video subsystem you have. I tried to replicate your particular problem on my system, with no success. The one common thread I've seen, is the problem usually occurs when there is significant network I/O, such as during a movie download, or photo refresh, or while TV listings are being updated.


I was able to find a workaround by disabling the automatic photo refresh. Hopefully you can find a workaround for your particular problem until the root cause can be indentified and resolved.


RF


----------



## YBDBDOO

I am now regularly getting the gray screen, usually when I am doing some edits to show names. (I edit them so they sort the way I want them). I have 664 shows, and I suspect that has something to do with it. My second DVA3 computer has 416 shows, it does the same thing, only about 1/2 as often. Machine one is an HP732C with Nvdia Geforce 4 MX420 with TV out (not used). Machine two is an HPXT936 with ProSavage S3.


I don't know if it is related, but I get the following error message regularly;


Error sending guide update request to DVR: Kitchen -- Connection timed out: connect


I also get the same message for DVR: Living Room


I do not get the error message for either DVR: Bedroom or DVR: Office


I am hoping this provides enough info for someone in the know to duplicate the problem and give me some ideas, or help track down a bug.


Ideas anyone?


Thanks in advance...


----------



## chain777

Quote:

I have 664 shows, and I suspect that has something to do with it. My second DVA3 computer has 416 shows
Holy crap! Over 1000 shows archived.


Anyone beat that?


----------



## BaysideBas

Quote:

_Originally posted by chain777_
*Holy crap! Over 1000 shows archived.

*
And even so, he keeps complaining "there's nothing to see."


----------



## Bixit219

Quote:

_Originally posted by YBDBDOO_
*I have 664 shows, and I suspect that has something to do with it. My second DVA3 computer has 416 shows,*
What shows do you have stored?? I'm curious why/what you would want to retain 1,000 recordings of..


----------



## YBDBDOO

Quote:

_Originally posted by BaysideBas_
*And even so, he keeps complaining "there's nothing to see." *
You have definitely been talking to my wife, cut it out....


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bixit219_
*What shows do you have stored?? I'm curious why/what you would want to retain 1,000 recordings of..*
He's starting his own broadcast network


----------



## YBDBDOO

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bixit219_
*What shows do you have stored?? I'm curious why/what you would want to retain 1,000 recordings of..*
I record all episodes of a show before watching the first one. Then, I watch them once and (gasp) delete them! I had have a DVD burner for about 2 years, have never saved anything. (go figure...)


My wife and I sit on the couch on those rainy Seattle days and watch 2-5 shows back to back, then do the same thing the next day until we get through all episodes of one show. Sometimes we get burned out on a show and switch, but that is the power of Replay...


I also spend 1-1/2 hrs on a treadmill every morning, and watch (2) 1 hour shows while sweating.


I have (4) 5504s gathering content, plus (2) 2020s (now 120gb each) doing duplicate recording in case the 5504s burp.


If you don't think I am crazy yet, note that I have a 55" Mitsubishi, but don't have any of the Replays connected to it. I watch all of this stuff on 27" in my living room and "treadmill room" The Mitsubishi is going to get an Escient when they make it do HD and integrate with my existing Replays, and most importantly, DVA. Yes, another sale going to DNNA thanks to Gerry ( Repeat, THANKS to Gerry...)


Can you say "too much information"?


----------



## BaysideBas

Ah Seattle, home of the "Seattle Rain Festival, Jan 1st - Dec 31st"


----------



## rickster

Quote:

_Originally posted by BaysideBas_
*Ah Seattle, home of the "Seattle Rain Festival, Jan 1st - Dec 31st" *
And land of three seasons: July, August and Rainy


----------



## YBDBDOO

Just two;


Rainy


Not as rainy..


----------



## fdanis

I have over 1,250 in a combination of one PC and three replays. The PC has over 2.25TB in space. 700 of my shows are movies recorded at medium quality and they range in size from 1gb to 5gb. Not really bragging, but just amazed that I was able to get 11 HD's working in one PC. (6 on a Raid 5 arrary)


----------



## steverap

Quote:

_Originally posted by fdanis_
*I have over 1,250 in a combination of one PC and three replays. The PC has over 2.25TB in space. 700 of my shows are movies recorded at medium quality and they range in size from 1gb to 5gb. Not really bragging, but just amazed that I was able to get 11 HD's working in one PC. (6 on a Raid 5 arrary)*
Now you've got my curiousity. What's the wattage on your PC's power supply? It's got to be pretty beefy to handle that many drives.


----------



## burger23

Quote:

BaysideBas

Senior Curmudgeon


Ah Seattle, home of the "Seattle Rain Festival, Jan 1st - Dec 31st"
Hey, Bayside and rickster!!!


-- you did not see the picture that I posted in this same thread!! It will rebutt your statement!!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&pagenumber=22 POST #421


----------



## fubie

Ok, this is a bit strange.


I've had DVA3 setup since 3/21. Everything has been pretty great. My TV listings have been updating nightly without a hitch untill last night.


I'm on DirecTV. I went thru and hid all of the channels I don't use. Today I look and my channel lineup is completly wrong. Normally my channels start with 4,6,12,18.......


Today all of those channels are missing. As a matter of fact all of the channels I kept are now missing and only the hidden channels are showing. I opened the hide channels box and my normal channels are missing from there to! My zip & provider are still fine.


Has anyone else seen this???


Can I easily restore my normal lineup?


Thanks much guys.


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by YBDBDOO_
*...My wife and I sit on the couch on those rainy Seattle days and watch 2-5 shows back to back...*
Ahh, the impromptu, homemade, series marathon... Take that network execs!


----------



## smckean

Quote:

-- you did not see the picture that I posted in this same thread!! It will rebutt your statement!!
Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....................


Burger....as you know I too am a Seattle man. How can you break the manly code of all true Seattites by exploding the myth of our terrible weather. Let these other poor saps live where they do now. You don't want even more "sunnies" in YOUR neighborhood do you??


----------



## burger23

Quote:

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....................


Burger....as you know I too am a Seattle man. How can you break the manly code of all true Seattites by exploding the myth of our terrible weather. Let these other poor saps live where they do now. You don't want even more "sunnies" in YOUR neighborhood do you??
Me, bad


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by smckean_
*Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....................


Burger....as you know I too am a Seattle man. How can you break the manly code of all true Seattites by exploding the myth of our terrible weather. Let these other poor saps live where they do now. You don't want even more "sunnies" in YOUR neighborhood do you??*
Sorry, fellers, I think we've got the sun all to ourselves! (and we're about 5 feet from it!!!) 


Didja ever see those wax infomercials where they light the car on fire??? Well, where do you think they invented that wax? Spend one summer here and you'll know why they invented fire extinguishers that you can carry around in your car!!!


----------



## Jacksan

Quick question, can anyone help with DVA3 recognizing RTV please?


First and foremost, Gerry, great job on DVA3. I am having a slight problem currently with my system however ....


I have DVA3 on a Pentium 4 WinXP, and when I first installed DVA3, it worked like a charm. However, shortly thereafter, I was receiving a message about a "corrupted semaphore" because I didn't close the application properly, which in rare cases may result in some errors. I wasn't sure what that was about, because I was fairly diligent about closing the application properly each time, and hadn't had it for a very long time. Shortly after that, DVA3 would freeze on the "please wait screen". Curiously enough, I could see my PC on the other RTVs (Both 5508s).


Needless to say, I uninstalled DVA3 using the "remove programs" on WinXP, and have reinstalled DVA3. Now, it did give me the "semaphore" message once, and since then it has been running. However, now, it does not recognize one of the RTVs. It is the same RTV, both of which are networked via ethernet. It recognizes that I have a "DVR Family room", and updates the hard drive status, but then afterwards in the message area it gives me an ERROR: Unable to fetch details for DVR [ip address]: port 80 connection timed out: connect message 6 times, then a final message that "DVArchive received new DVR broadcast but was unable to initialize/configure it: ignored"


It has no problem recognizing the other RTV each time I start up DVA3.


Any thoughts? I'm at a loss here. Any advice/help would be incredibly appreciated.


Jacksan


----------



## gduprey

Reboot your ReplayTV (Press/hold the ReplayTVs power buttong for 10+ seconds). If that doesn't work, start looking through the troubleshooting seciton of the DVA Online FAQs -- lots of suggestions there.


----------



## jrgreenman

Hm. I just started getting the Gray Screen of Sleep too. Same symptoms as the rest of you. GUI does not respond, but DVA continues to serve shows and otherwise functions ok. Odd.


I installed the JDK and run DVA 24/7 using the following command-line:


C:\\SunJavaSDK\\AppServer\\jdk\\bin\\javaw.exe -server -Xmx191m -jar "C:\\Program Files\\DVArchive\\DVArchive.jar"


If anyone ever figures this out, please share.


Thanks for the awesome app Gerry. My evangelizing is made much easier as a result.


----------



## damonc

Quote:

_Originally posted by xstrym_
*Sorry, fellers, I think we've got the sun all to ourselves! (and we're about 5 feet from it!!!) 


Didja ever see those wax infomercials where they light the car on fire??? Well, where do you think they invented that wax? Spend one summer here and you'll know why they invented fire extinguishers that you can carry around in your car!!! *
I thought fire extinguishers you can carry around in your car were invented for British cars. My girlfriend has a 1975 Austin Mini and won't drive it without her fire extinguisher by her side (attached to the driver side door).


----------



## tlrowley

Quote:

_Originally posted by fubie_
*Ok, this is a bit strange.


I've had DVA3 setup since 3/21. Everything has been pretty great. My TV listings have been updating nightly without a hitch untill last night.


I'm on DirecTV. I went thru and hid all of the channels I don't use. Today I look and my channel lineup is completly wrong. Normally my channels start with 4,6,12,18.......


Today all of those channels are missing. As a matter of fact all of the channels I kept are now missing and only the hidden channels are showing. I opened the hide channels box and my normal channels are missing from there to! My zip & provider are still fine.


Has anyone else seen this???


Can I easily restore my normal lineup?


Thanks much guys.*
This has happened to me the last two nights, too - it was working fine for the last week - I fixed it by reloading, and rehiding all the channels yesterday, but it would be really great if I didn't have to do this everyday. Any suggestions on what changed on Sunday/Monday? And any way of easily fixing/refreshing the channel lineup?


Thanks,

Tracey


----------



## YBDBDOO

I can duplicate the Gray screen problem almost at will. My hope is that being able to do this is a big step towards diagnosis. Here is how;


1) Select a show

2) Right click, select "Show Properties"

3) Select "Basic" tab

4) Select "Show Title"

5) Add 5 characters to the show title, example "West Wing" becomes "West Wing 1-05"

6) Click OK


Repeat until you get a gray screen. On my system, it takes between 2 and 7 tries.


Can anyone else get it to fail this way?


----------



## scoot13

I have similar problem with one install of DVA that runs on an XP machine. I go through and hide all the channels and it seems to work just fine.


At some point during the day I would get an email on my other machine stating that DVA is dangerously low on resources and about to crash.


The problem was always that the TV Guide would reset and it would DL all the channels. When I looked at the channel setup nothing would be hid and I would have to do it all over again. Also none of my local channels showed up as the right number (they were like 8### instead of 4,5,9,etc.). This would happen daily if the machine were left on for any period of time.


Last time it happened I cleared out all the channels and changed my local provider to antenna. That made my local channels correct, then I changed it to Dish Network and all my channels are now correct and it has been two days since a crash. Don't know why that fixed it but at least the numbers are correct now.


Scoot


----------



## BaysideBas

Quote:

_Originally posted by damonc_
*I thought fire extinguishers you can carry around in your car were invented for British cars. My girlfriend has a 1975 Austin Mini and won't drive it without her fire extinguisher by her side (attached to the driver side door).*
And do you know why the British drink warm beer?


Answer: Lucas refrigerators.


----------



## jrgreenman

Quote:

_Originally posted by YBDBDOO_
*I can duplicate the Gray screen problem almost at will. My hope is that being able to do this is a big step towards diagnosis. Here is how;


1) Select a show

2) Right click, select "Show Properties"

3) Select "Basic" tab

4) Select "Show Title"

5) Add 5 characters to the show title, example "West Wing" becomes "West Wing 1-05"

6) Click OK


Repeat until you get a gray screen. On my system, it takes between 2 and 7 tries.


Can anyone else get it to fail this way?*
Yep! I can GSOS my DVA instance reliably using those same steps.


Nice detective work! That should help Gerry et al figure it out.


----------



## fdanis

Quote:

_Originally posted by steverap_
*Now you've got my curiousity. What's the wattage on your PC's power supply? It's got to be pretty beefy to handle that many drives.*
500W - the system's been up straight since 2/15/04 - no problems


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by YBDBDOO_
*1) Select a show

2) Right click, select "Show Properties"

3) Select "Basic" tab

4) Select "Show Title"

5) Add 5 characters to the show title, example "West Wing" becomes "West Wing 1-05"

6) Click OK*
Unforutnatly, on my WinXP test machine using Java 1.4.2, I cannot get this to happen. I've spent 30 minutes now renaming the same show and different shows in different patterns and it will not lock up or give me the gray screen.


I have no doubt this is happening, just relaying that as of yet, I cannot reproduce it :-(


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Unforutnatly, on my WinXP test machine using Java 1.4.2, I cannot get this to happen. I've spent 30 minutes now renaming the same show and different shows in different patterns and it will not lock up or give me the gray screen.


I have no doubt this is happening, just relaying that as of yet, I cannot reproduce it :-(*
Not to thread jump, but did you see my bug report in our WiRNS/DVA thread?


-kjac


----------



## YBDBDOO

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*Unfortunately, on my WinXP test machine using Java 1.4.2, I cannot get this to happen. I've spent 30 minutes now renaming the same show and different shows in different patterns and it will not lock up or give me the gray screen.


I have no doubt this is happening, just relaying that as of yet, I cannot reproduce it :-(*
Darn, really sorry to hear that it doesn't duplicate there. Obviously, there is something different about my systems. I am going to downgrade to 1.4.1 on one of them, see if the trouble goes away. I will leave the other one in its current state in case you need a beta to try a fix. It still works well enough for me to use it everyday.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by YBDBDOO_
*Darn, really sorry to hear that it doesn't duplicate there. Obviously, there is something different about my systems. I am going to downgrade to 1.4.1 on one of them, see if the trouble goes away. I will leave the other one in its current state in case you need a beta to try a fix. It still works well enough for me to use it everyday.


Thanks for the help!*
Another good test perhaps is to try the show renaming using the DVA 3.0 web server interface (I think that's possible right?) and see if things still lock up - this may help narrow down the root cause of the problem a little.


----------



## YBDBDOO

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*Another good test perhaps is to try the show renaming using the DVA 3.0 web server interface (I think that's possible right?) and see if things still lock up - this may help narrow down the root cause of the problem a little.*
I haven't tried that area of the program, and I may be too much of a newbie there to be of much use. I will, however, spend some time trying this evening, see if I can generate any relevant feedback.


Note that I downgraded one of my dva3s to 1.4.1 and have not been able to duplicate the error now after about 15 minutes of editing of show names. I conclude that mine is fixed by 1.4.1, at least on one of computers.


----------



## gee

Regarding the TV listing, when I went into DVarchive 3.0 after a week, my tv listing was a week old and could not get the current one. In the properties, TV guide, I have the guide to update automatically, time to update is 5:30 am and #of days to keep is 2.


I assume that the listing will only be updated as often as you open up DVArhive, is that how it works.


I am a neophyte when it comes to RPTV and DVarchive...


Any advise out there..


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by gee_
*Regarding the TV listing, when I went into DVarchive 3.0 after a week, my tv listing was a week old and could not get the current one. In the properties, TV guide, I have the guide to update automatically, time to update is 5:30 am and #of days to keep is 2.


I assume that the listing will only be updated as often as you open up DVArhive, is that how it works.


I am a neophyte when it comes to RPTV and DVarchive...


Any advise out there..*
If you don't leave DVA running all the time then you should update the TV listings manually (using the button in the TV guide tab) after you start DVA - i don't think it updates listings automatically when you first start DVA.


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*Not to thread jump, but did you see my bug report in our WiRNS/DVA thread?*
I'm sure I did, but I'm not sure I can recall it now. If it was a report on seeing the gray screen, don't sweat it too much -- while I cannot reproduce these yet, it's likely they are all from the same cause (U/I thread lockup). If it was steps to reproduce, let me know (sorry, I've just been wading though hundreds of threars and emails over the last few weeks - barely any time left over to work on the DVA patch release


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*I'm sure I did, but I'm not sure I can recall it now. If it was a report on seeing the gray screen, don't sweat it too much -- while I cannot reproduce these yet, it's likely they are all from the same cause (U/I thread lockup). If it was steps to reproduce, let me know (sorry, I've just been wading though hundreds of threars and emails over the last few weeks - barely any time left over to work on the DVA patch release *
It was a couple things about the tvlistings interface, it seems to call some urls twice, and an error when changing zipcodes with the add/hide channels pane not updating.. I'll try to dig up the thread.. I think "supergenius" started it?


-kjac


----------



## gduprey

Quote:

_Originally posted by kjac_
*It was a couple things about the tvlistings interface, it seems to call some urls twice, and an error when changing zipcodes with the add/hide channels pane not updating.. I'll try to dig up the thread.. I think "supergenius" started it?*
On the duplicate URL thing - is this for fetching TV Listings of provider channel listings? I looked into both don't seem to be seeing this. For EACH provider, it should send one request for channel data and for EACH provider for EACH day, it should send one request for TV show listings.


The Add/Hide channels and zip code stuff is being almost completely redone right now (which ius why this update is taking a bit), so that will be solved implictly there.


----------



## kjac

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*On the duplicate URL thing - is this for fetching TV Listings of provider channel listings? I looked into both don't seem to be seeing this. For EACH provider, it should send one request for channel data and for EACH provider for EACH day, it should send one request for TV show listings.


The Add/Hide channels and zip code stuff is being almost completely redone right now (which ius why this update is taking a bit), so that will be solved implictly there.*
If I remember correctly it was calling getzipcode2.pl twice.


-kjac


----------



## tlrowley

Quote:

_Originally posted by gduprey_
*

The Add/Hide channels and zip code stuff is being almost completely redone right now (which ius why this update is taking a bit), so that will be solved implictly there.*
Will this help the "disappearing channels after a guide update" problem? The first night I lost the locals that I wanted to see - the only one that appeared was the one channel I had hidden. Then last night (I didn't repair the missing channels), the one hidden channel disappeared too! Hey, fewer channels, less TV - have you been talking to my husband?



Thanks for all your hard work, it's an amazing program - seeing the contents of my RTV's on my Treo 600 is a new high in my geekiness!


Tracey


----------



## JohnHeller

Gerry I'm only asking because you said you were almost completely rewriting add/remove channels....


We find we only watch a small number of available channels, a "select all" button would help, then we would unselect the few we want.


The ability to highlight a range would speed up the process. Select first hold shift and select last. (then space bar)


Could other instances of DVArchive be told to read the channel setup guide file from a master or host? We have DVArchive running on three PCs and two of them we log in as two different users. That means we had to add/remove channels five times in the course of setting up the program.

This should be optional since there's certainly people with different channel assignments for different Replays. But a master file in our house would mean setting it up once and then if the lineup ever changed, only having to change it once.


Is it technically possible for DVArchive to auto-set its channel listing by reading the setup from one of the LAN's Replays?


Wonderful program Gerry,

-John


----------



## JenEric

JohnHeller,


I had no problem highlighting all the channels and hitting the hide button, then unselecting the ones I wanted shown.


As others have, I also have had to do this a few times after finding that only the channels I hid were still available and the ones I actually wanted totally disappeared. Selecting another provider and then going back refreshed available channels.


----------



## JenEric

Kind of strange things have been happening to my actual replay as well. I think random channels that were hidden there started showing. Also, one time, channels that don't even exist showed up as blank channels with only their channel number.


----------



## JenEric

P.S. I got the weather forcast downloading as the pause screen and screen saver. My wife was like "wow! is this for real."


----------



## BaysideBas

Quote:

_Originally posted by JenEric_
*I think random channels that were hidden there started showing.*
That can happen when the provider shuffles channel assignments. Let's say channel 198 is Bravo and you hide it. Now Comcast changes Bravo to 230 and assigns 198 to BET. You'll find that your Replay just unhid 198.


----------



## JenEric

These were my Dish Network Locals channels, like 1, 6 and 8, which never existed (and still don't).


edit: Oh wait, you're talking about the ones showing, not the totally blank ones. That is why I said "I think," but I also have a 3060 that I'm comparing it to, and had just cleaned up both guides a couple days before. I guess because I'm saying this in this thread, I'm thinking it might be related to DVArchive, but who knows. I guess that's what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## mlinehan

DVA is the best, but I have noticed that the transfer speed cap does not seem to be working when streaming video from the replay to windows media player on my win2k system.


I just had my replay 4080 bomb when the streaming transfer speed reached 2.76MB/s even though the cap is set to 1 DL max at 600KB/s


The speed cap is working for file downloads, just not live streaming to windows media player.


Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## moyekj

I've used DVA 3.0 and streamed 2 1 hour shows from a 4508 using VideoLAN without any trouble. In DVA settings I set max transfer speed to 0 (i.e. unlimited download speed). I don't understand in your case why WMP is donwloading faster than the speed needed for streaming? Does WMP use a huge buffer or something?


----------



## gduprey

The cap is not for streaming, just for downloads.


You do not want any limiters on the data when streaming as you need to feed it to the player as fast as it needs the data -- the player regulates the effective xfer rate. If you capped it, when the player needed more than your cap, it would starve and get choppy or just stop playing.


That said, no video format on the RTV requires 2.7MB/sec sustained (some players will buffer for a few seconds at that rate when they start playing, but only for 2-5 seconds or so).


Sounds like you're using a player that really doesn't know how to stream, so it's trying to download the entire file first. Since such a download has no speed restriction (normally the act of playing video in real time generally speed restricts real streaming players), you're seeing the 2.7MB/sec. Even if you ReplayTV didn't crash, you'd be waiting a long time before playback started.


Try using VideoLAN -- it's know to support HTTP streaming properly.


----------



## JenEric

I believe streaming is not capped by design. The problem is WMP doesn't actually play streaming video, it gets the whole file before starting. I suppose you have to download it first to the machine, then play it with WMP, or else use videolan or some player that plays streaming video.


----------



## JenEric

Now I believe it even more.


----------



## l8er

Windows Media Player version 6 will do streaming video (not download the whole file before playing it). It should be in the \\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\ directory as mplayer2.exe, regardless of which version of Windows Media Player is currently installed.


----------



## skinsfan05

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
*Windows Media Player version 6 will do streaming video (not download the whole file before playing it). It should be in the \\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\ directory as mplayer2.exe, regardless of which version of Windows Media Player is currently installed.*
I just tried to stream with Windows Media Player version 6 but it downloaded the whole show first.


Are there some settings I need to change?


skinsfan05


----------



## mlinehan

Interesting stuff here.


when I point dvarchive at "C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\wmplayer.exe" The video plays with Windows media player 9.00.00


when I point dvarchive at "C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\mplayer2.exe" The video plays with windows media player 6.4.09


In both cases, after the video begins playing, I can leave it playing in the background and flip over to the DVA download screen which shows (direct cut and paste here):


Bed Room .Hack/Sign - Folklore 1% 00:05:52 Streaming show 916.41MB 2.56MB/s Transferring


Can someone sugest a better player for a Win2K system.


It is interesting to note that my experiments with the 4080 show that it can record 1 show (med quality), play back another (med quality), and stream to my PC at this speed just fine.


But when the replay is loaded this heavily, any attemps to use the remote causes the replay to crash and reboot.


mlinehan out


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by skinsfan05_
*I just tried to stream with Windows Media Player version 6 but it downloaded the whole show first.


Are there some settings I need to change?


skinsfan05*
WMP (any version) will ONLY play streaming MPEG-2 if you have the Elecard codec/DS filters installed. It is shareware from http://www.moonlight.co.il/cons_player.php . After the trial period expires, it will nag you with a bouncing box in the video window unless you register it or use another MPEG-2 decoder...



The best streaming player is still IMO VideoLAN VLC ( www.videolan.org ), and it is free.


----------



## JenEric

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*

The best streaming player is still IMO VideoLAN VLC ( www.videolan.org )*
Unfortunately. I'm glad to have it and grateful it exists, but just find something else to do for a while, download the video and use reVue.


----------



## jrgreenman

Quote:

The best streaming player is still IMO VideoLAN VLC ( www.videolan.org ), and it is free. [/b]
Don't forget to really crank up your TCP Receive Window (RWIN) in order to get smooth streaming. DSLReports.com has a utility (DRTCP.exe) to change it as well as test tools to see what it is vs. what it should be.


Thing is that DSLReports calculated my RWIN should be about 14000 (rounded cuz of my bad memory). But in order for VLC to work reliably, I had to crank RWIN up to 64240.


----------



## FlipFlop

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*WMP (any version) will ONLY play streaming MPEG-2 if you have the Elecard codec/DS filters installed.*
I've done some testing, and I've found that the key component that is preventing streaming is the mpeg2 splitter/demuxer which gets installed by DirectX 9. This is the same thing that causes problems with commercial advance timing in reVue.


If I have mpg2splt.ax version 6.3.1.881 from DirectX 8 registered, then I can stream in mplayer2.exe, (although it fails more often than it works). Typically it works the 1st time, and then the next time I get a "pins can't connect" error), and I have to reboot before it will stream again.


So, I decided to check out what it was about the Elecard codec that made it work. Turns out if you register ONLY the Elecard version of the mpeg2 splitter (c:\\program files\\common files\\moonlight\\mpeg2dmx.ax) instead of the DirectX mpg2splt.ax, then mplayer2.exe will stream just fine using your standard DVD software's codecs. The trick is


1) get the mpeg2dmx.ax file from the Elecard install

2) copy mpeg2dmx.ax to c:\\windows\\system32

3) uninstall Elecard (so things revert back to the standard DVD codec)

4) start up a command prompt

5) cd c:\\windows\\system32

6) regsvr32 -u mpg2splt.ax

7) regsvr32 mpeg2dmx.ax


Then all should be well with mplayer2.exe. Media Player 9 still won't stream, but mplayer2.exe does a decent job. You can't seek, but the quality is better than VLC. Plus, since you are using your normal DVD codecs, you aren't subject to the demo timer built into the Elecard codec. Plus, low/standard quality images show up in the proper aspect ratio.


(edit) Tip: Use the GSpot utility to see what codecs you have installed. Open an mpepg file and click the "render" button to see what codecs get used. http://www.headbands.com/gspot/


----------



## acr5

FlipFlop:


I have Win98se and have also been using older WMP and elecard since it has worked the best for me. I followed your instructions but had some variations. My mpg2splt.ax was in the windows system folder not windows system32. I unregistered it as per your instructions w/out problems. I uninstalled elecard via control panel (it was called Elecard player I think). I had tried to registed mpeg2dmx.ax which was in the window system32 folder but I got an error that says bad command or file name. I checked with the dir command and the file is there. Also if I try to stream it seems that the elecard codecs are still there and the aspect ratio of standard and medium are messed up as always.

Any ideas????


Al


----------



## FlipFlop

If regsvr32.exe is not in your path you will have to explicitly specify the path to it:
Code:


Code:


c:\\windows\\system\
egsvr32.exe mpeg2dmx.ax


----------



## acr5

FlipFlop & others:


I have follow-up for my prior problem. For some reason, I needed to set the active directory as windows\\system even though the file mpreg2dmx.ax is in my windows\\system32 folder and I was able to register the file. I also found that a program in my control panel add/remove was UDP stream player which allows you to register or unregister elecard filters. I unregistered them all except for Elecard MPEG2 Multiplexer. I can now stream with standard quality with the older WNP and it has the proper aspect ratio. The only problem is that my video stream is not as good as it was with all the elecard filters/codecs.

Can people who are streaming from DVArchive with the older WMP or other players give what codecs/filters they are using (not elecard) to hopefully figure out what combination works the best on most machines.


Al


----------



## jaht

Why do I get the following error messages?


REPLAY_DEVICE:: Fixed bad ReplayTV name [Master Be...], now using [Master Be___]


Warn: ReplayTV Device at xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx Reported name of Master Be... which is known bad. DVA Fixed this to Master Be___


Thanks for your help


JAH


----------



## gduprey

ReplayTVs have an odd bug in that some of the default names you can assign them (the ones already in the unit) will display on your ReplayTV just fine, but when sent over to a remote device, they have trailling periods. Those trailing periods wreck havoc with DVAs photo cache system (it creates directorires for each DVR using that DVRs name), so DVA "patches" the name as best it can when it encounters them.


If you don't like it, you can generally setup your ReplayTV to have a custom name (one you use their keyboard to type in) and these are generally not maligned by the ReplayTV.


Mostly, it's ignorable though.


----------



## sbonaparte

double post


----------



## sbonaparte

I think I am having a problem with the server.. I can't start the DVArchive server if my IIS server is running. Let me give a little history on my setup:


One NIC card with 3 bound IP's:


NIC1


192.168.1.88 - IIS

192.168.1.89 - IIS

192.168.1.90 - IP override set for this address in DVArchive


The DVArchive server won't start if IIS is running. If I shutdown IIS websites the DVArrchive server will start.. Previous 2.1 version was running on the same server fine with the same config.


I guess it's a BUG???


----------



## zaphod357

You didn't mention your OS, but...


for windows 2000:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows2000...p/apro9zon.htm 


for windows server 2003:
http://www.isaserver.org/tutorials/i...etpooling.html 


The problem is in the socket pooling.


I've never had this problem on a *nix platform *grin*


----------



## jaht

Thanks Gerry for your reply


----------

